# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Welp   **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

new thread weo weo


----------



## OS (Feb 11, 2014)

[youtube]P5dCvvRYLr8[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

everyone is trash np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Diddlelift


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

hehehe



lost like 7 games in a row with friends but alcohol played a major role



now gonna play either more games or watch a show or maybe go to bed


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

you had a good birthday ye?


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

1 more win and im silv trash


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

6 game win streak!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

i just play with alex ichs wife? (pandorka ich)

everything says katenka ich is her in game name, but that's from a while ago and katenka ich doesn't exist anymore on euw

and nice one remchu! well done


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

Jinxed myself no way i can win this current game...

hahahaa

riven vs a teemo top

our teemo takes exhaust and ignite....

gives first blood


and we have a quinn mid


----------



## Sansa (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol
Kass doesn't connect until like 30 minutes in.
Renekton's mouse magically stops working 12 minutes into the game so he goes afk too.
Kass reconnects 

It took the other team 40 minutes to win a fucking 3v5 essentially and they wanted to talk shit in the after game lobby


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

teemo should not lose to riven especially these days


----------



## Sansa (Feb 11, 2014)

Our fucking Kass came back and got like 9 kills in 11 minutes 
Their Mundo wanted to claim he was better than all of us when he finished negative in a handicapped fucking game 
Their Akali wanted to say he was so god because he played Akali and got free farm mid and could just go in and steal kills after we get low from fighting 3v5 

Imagine if Kass never afked or Renekton, they would've gotten stomped.

This game fucking sucks


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

Quinn mid is legit.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 11, 2014)

^ Confirmed by imaqtpie


----------



## Sansa (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not even mad about that game.

It's just so funny how people can talk shit and actually believe they're good when it took them the better part of an hour to win a game with a fed Akali and Caitlyn on their team against a like 4/10 Vi, 0/12 thresh who has like no resistances, and a Sivir.

They should've won that game in like 25 minutes max.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

Yo I found someone who has rage that rivals that of WAD's.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

That's doubtful RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

he is plat,

playing with me

he just said some people on my team need to suicide,( the last game)

he has raged in a game where people wouldn't listen to him so HE AFKED for 5 SOLID MINS AS VAYNE 

comes back and we win in one push down mid (happened today too funny)

He has sweared like u wouldnt believe on skype when we are losing.

if we lose a slight edge he starts going "lets surrender, fuck this, ima afk"

must be something about being plat...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

i dont rage anymore

i get frustrated sure

but i think i can safely say that i dont become emotionally overwhelmed

pls no ragerino


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't believe you WAD.

Not at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

and you are entitled to believe whatever you want because that is the freedom we have as humans


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

errrr let me correct that

i dont rage in/about LEAGUE anymore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

because approach me on a different subject matter and you will find it possible if you were in my physical vicinity that ULL GET HOOKED IN THE GABBER M8


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

RemChu said:


> he is plat,
> 
> playing with me
> 
> ...


that's vae level, not wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

thats not vae level, since that guy is plat and vae isn't

#PEWPEW


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

damn now im 2-2

down to this last game -sigh-

TIME TO DRAVEN IT UP


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

WON SILVER


HAAHAHAH

CLUTCH PLAY

end game

k

46+ mins

im draven

i have ga

i get dived.... i walk away calm into my fountain with homeguards my team slaughters theirs.

haahahah 

i didint do shit, we stroll down the mid and kill the exposed nexus

HOLY COW


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]mbsdibBZBRM[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

This @midnight show....

too fucking funny


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2014)

based madara


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

So one of my students got me into playing league.

Too bad my computer runs it at 2 fps at the lowest settings.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2014)

2 fps

playing league

pick one


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 12, 2014)

There is nothing based atm about that walking cheat code.

I'm also done with Minato.  Kishi has neutered the character.  

Also in the Zekent AMA he said clgs botlane is best in na. fuck the haters


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

Gratz rem

Jiyeon, ur getting left behind. stop whining and get dat silver dawg


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

I woudnt take zeke's word for it

But rush is def top 3 right now at least. I think they are top 2 but there really isnt anything to suggest that XTurtle is any worse than they are

Rushhour4lyfe doe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2014)

"Dade moves to Samsung Blue while Pawn moves to Samsung Ozone"

Hmm....


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Chausie said:


> that's vae level, not wad





Not even.

I've only AFKed once and it was after you intentionally trolled me on a bad day.

Fuck you Chausie


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

dafuq


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 12, 2014)

4N said:


> I woudnt take zeke's word for it
> 
> But rush is def top 3 right now at least. I think they are top 2 but there really isnt anything to suggest that XTurtle is any worse than they are
> 
> Rushhour4lyfe doe



Am I missing something? Why can't his word be trusted?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 12, 2014)

Dropped to silver this season. Silver 4. D:

At Silver I right now but this power climbing could hurt me.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Am I missing something? Why can't his word be trusted?



Because Kyle thinks Xpecial/Turtle is best bot lane NA.

However, if Zekent says Rush Hour is best I'll take his word for it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Class act Yasuo, constantly getting caught in their jungle or split pushing and refusing to back off.

Cries when we don't try to save him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

-grats rem
-jess pek
-who cares vae


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2014)

BATTLECAST VEL'KOZ fuck yeah


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2014)

btw....

am i only one that thinks Mecha Kha'Zix should have been called Battlecast too =/


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Why does someone on my friendlist have the diana icon while I have the tryndamere one :< dafuq


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Ohh nvm you can buy them


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> teemo should not lose to riven especially these days


By these days do you mean, "Post Riven Nerfs"?


Maerala said:


> Quinn mid is legit.


lol no it isn't. 



Olivia said:


> So one of my students got me into playing league.
> 
> Too bad my computer runs it at 2 fps at the lowest settings.


what century was your computer built in?


Chocochip said:


> Dropped to silver this season. Silver 4. D:
> 
> At Silver I right now but this power climbing could hurt me.


ouch, you must have done horribly in your placements.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Am I missing something? Why can't his word be trusted?



Nah u ain't

But you have the best support NA. Add arguably the best adc NA to that. By no means are they strangers to one another as they have played together for almost a year now. 

Rush Hour are no slouches in this department. If its one thing I'll give them is that they have better synergy than XTurtle as even WT admitted in his recent interview with travis, that he and the hamster still have communication issues iirc.


It boils down to a matter of opinion in the end until a more clearer answer presents itself. Rush hour alrdy won lane against tsm tho ppl will argue link camped their lane. We'll see how they do this weekend against them once more.


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

4N said:


> It boils down to a matter of opinion in the end until a more clearer answer presents itself. Rush hour alrdy won lane against tsm tho ppl will argue link camped their lane. We'll see how they do this weekend against them once more.



except they didn't win lane because tsm's bot lane didn't lose lane either. 

at best they went even. at worst, tsm's lane won because they took tower first. 

???


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

yes i mean post riven nerfs because once Teemo hits lvl6 there is no hope


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> yes i mean post riven nerfs because once Teemo hits lvl6 there is no hope



imo she still beats teemo. he can zone her through levels 1-2, but once she hits level 3 it's hard to lose to a good Riven player.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

Toriko was awesome as usual

Vae y u no read toriko???

Trust me bro, this manga 2 gud


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

actually imo darth lvl 2 is where she can start her aggression (though yes obviously at 3 she has the best all-in potential)

the thing is it's pretty easy to bait that force and since ur ranged (and have move quick) u can get away from most if not all the damage)

But like I said once its 6 it will be pretty hard for riven to kill Teemo barring flash in a combo which he can answer with a defensive flash so getting a gank early and forcing that advantage is imperatives, lvl 9 is when riven will be completely crushed if she hasn't taken a considerable lead


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

VoDe said:


> btw....
> 
> am i only one that thinks Mecha Kha'Zix should have been called Battlecast too =/


he is not blackish gray and red :0


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

RemChu said:


> he is not blackish gray and red :0


correction when he evolves his R

he becomes

BATTLECAST


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

also if riven doesn't build hex she will have a hell of a time period


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

4N said:


> Toriko was awesome as usual
> 
> Vae y u no read toriko???
> 
> Trust me bro, this manga 2 gud


this chapter was silly. invisible bubble with an old ass nitro sitting in a treehouse? really? that's where the secret to "infinite food" was sitting?

bah.

also that marriage tidbit was silly too.


WAD said:


> actually imo darth lvl 2 is where she can start her aggression (though yes obviously at 3 she has the best all-in potential)
> 
> the thing is it's pretty easy to bait that force and since ur ranged (and have move quick) u can get away from most if not all the damage)
> 
> But like I said once its 6 it will be pretty hard for riven to kill Teemo barring flash in a combo which he can answer with a defensive flash so getting a gank early and forcing that advantage is imperatives, lvl 9 is when riven will be completely crushed if she hasn't taken a considerable lead



i feel like if the teemo miss positions for even one second Riven can burst him and instakill him. He's also required to take extra ranks in his "move quick" his W right? which lowers his kill pressure on her. Honestly I don't think Riven loses to teemo at any level, and with a respectable about of CDR through brutalizer or lucidity, she can outmaneuver him at any time. 

A good Riven > a good teemo tbh.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2014)

AWWW YEAH MORE MEDALS


SHAUNI DAVIS GETTING BLOWN THE FUCK OUT


ANOTHER GOOD DAY TO BE DUTCH


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

How was that chapter silly?

It created good suspense and showed once again why toriko is goat. Its not always gonna be dungrons and dragons for every for every course they seek.

It was def better than bleach  fa shizzke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

no u don't skill up MQ at all because she will catch u regardless it's just the initial use of the skill will allow u to not get hit by one or two broken wings


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

4N said:


> How was that chapter silly?
> 
> It created good suspense and showed once again why toriko is goat. Its not always gonna be dungeons and dragons for every for every course they seek.
> 
> It was def better than bleach fa shizzle


fix your goddamn typos before you post lol.

and i don't expect dungeons every chapter, I just expect good writing. And i'm sorry but an invisible bubble in a garden that was previously roasted by one of Zebra's rampages, yet that small patch of land was unharmed and nobody noticed is a retarded plot point. Especially if it's for something as instrumental as the continued survival of humanity. 


WAD said:


> no u don't skill up MQ at all because she will catch u regardless it's just the initial use of the skill will allow u to not get hit by one or two broken wings



Well let me put it this way. 

I've never lost lane to a Teemo as Riven. 

And I've played that matchup 100 times. 

I just don't see it dude. And some of those Teemo's were actually really good! I'd end up winning lane but the Teemo would still straight up carry anyway. 

Not a matchup Riven should lose IMO.


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

league getting ddosed again meh :c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]AnNYe6vYocI[/YouTube]

how have i never seen


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

ahh the good old dr. terrible flash hack days.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COVQ-iwHUlA[/YOUTUBE]

/old


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> [youtube]AnNYe6vYocI[/YouTube]
> 
> how have i never seen



Lol I had forgotten about that video.

Vayne is so mad, nobody else cares.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-6vYobie4[/YOUTUBE]


If we're posting old videos, this remains possibly my favourite league vid ever


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

someone wants to join on one/some normal/s?  vode and me waiting


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> someone wants to join on one/some normal/s?  vode and me waiting



"Does anyone want to join in on some normals?  Vode and I are waiting". 

FTFY.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> "Does anyone want to join in on some normals?  Vode and I are waiting".
> 
> FTFY.



"Does anyone want to join in on some normals ? VoDe and I are waiting."

FTFFY


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2014)

Didi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-6vYobie4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> If we're posting old videos, this remains possibly my favourite league vid ever



"The warrior spirit is about to fuck Ashe in the face"


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> "Does anyone want to join in on some normals ? VoDe and I are waiting."
> 
> FTFFY



negged. **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

rustlerino'd


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 12, 2014)

Is something wrong with EUW

Cause 20000 login queue


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> "The warrior spirit is about to fuck Ashe in the face"



I know right, makes me laugh every time


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> rustlerino'd



negging you for terrible in game name.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

y u hef 2 be med


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

vae is always mad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

synnia-chan anymore skarner games to help formulate your opinion?
didn't play at all yesterday myself
zzz
lief is herd


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Vae there is no need to be upset.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDGYA61Zs_c#t=11[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

EVEN HIS VOICE IS SO CUTE <3



			
				Surrender at 20 said:
			
		

> Special Interactions
> 
> Looks like his battlecast VO has special interactions with Kass, Zilean, Yordles, and on Howling Abyss. Will double check.



Interesting.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> synnia-chan anymore skarner games to help formulate your opinion?
> didn't play at all yesterday myself
> zzz
> lief is herd



I haven't played since yesterday either and I fell asleep before I could see the Skarner main stream :/


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> "Does anyone want to join in on some normals?  Vode and I are waiting".
> 
> FTFY.





WAD said:


> "Does anyone want to join in on some normals ? VoDe and I are waiting."
> 
> FTFFY



uhm thanks?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

his AA animation tickles me


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

hentai monster :u


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

So Vel'Koz is an old scientist thingy? Doesn't sound cute to me :c


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 12, 2014)

I love his voice


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

SUPERCUTE

AP Mid Skarner thoughts: Early game meh, mid game sucks, late game = goodish. It kinda sucks that his main damage comes from e, but you can't use e when you ult, so you'll have to have your team do the damage instead. I prefer to build Skarner tanky, but well, AP mid Skarner isn't Tank Mid Skarner.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Talking about gypsies on skype.

Hady can't understand my hatred for them, in his eyes I'm just a straight up racist.

YES, DEATH TO ALL GYPSY SCUM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

so battlecast skarner is coming in the future.....hmmm


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2014)

Vae said:


> Talking about gypsies on skype.
> 
> Hady can't understand my hatred for them, in his eyes I'm just a straight up racist.
> 
> YES, DEATH TO ALL GYPSY SCUM.



Was watching the first part of the documentary. I can see why Vae (and other Europeans hate them). I would feel bad for them if they aren't terrible people but they are :/


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

Alright, alright, alright. I'm getting less and less skeptic about Skarner's rework.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

what is your item path


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

There are gypsies families notorious for scamming people in the states too.

f them



Is Synnia = Predacon?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Gypsies in the US are nothing compared to the EU gypsies.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

So I've been playing for 2 weeks now and this is (I think) my 5th PvP battle with Elise.



What do you guys think? Should I continue with her?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 12, 2014)

"How odd. Their intelligence drops in the presence of Poros."


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

Has to be longer than 2 weeks Swarmy you were asking for advice before I took a break from NF.

But if you enjoy her, why not? 

>Meanwhile

-Dat Ryze Build
-Dat Ziggs Build
-DAT MANLY AS FUCK Darius Build


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> Has to be longer than 2 weeks Swarmy you were asking for advice before I took a break from NF.
> 
> But if you enjoy her, why not?



Well at first I didn't play every day so if we count all days I've played it'll be 2 weeks  Plus I played mostly against the AI on beginner level. I've only played around 5 times on PvP and have won 3 so far 

Tbh when I play against the comp with her it's really boring but somehow when I play PvP it's so fun  Rappel is so awesome to use even though Kha's jump is better.
I'll be able to get Kha tomorrow  After that I should decide whether to save up for Skarner or that new Void champ that they just announced...


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> So I've been playing for 2 weeks now and this is (I think) my 5th PvP battle with Elise.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I continue with her?



Elise is awesome so yeah keep playing her. 

A bit of advice tho, which not many players in that game seemed to have taken. 

Do not, for any reason ever, fail to build boots. 

That is all.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> Elise is awesome so yeah keep playing her.
> 
> A bit of advice tho, which not many players in that game seemed to have taken.
> 
> ...



Is she better than Kha'Zix though? 

Build boots? You mean invest in speed? Sorry I'm still new to all this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

id say her and khazix are both relatively equal in strength with khazix perhaps being slightly stronger

elise: the best jungler, good in top lane but nothing special
khazix: one of the best junglers, one of the best solo laners


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Is she better than Kha'Zix though?
> 
> Build boots? You mean invest in speed? Sorry I'm still new to all this



You always need boots, without boots you'll move slowly and it'll make it harder to dodge aimed abilities and get to areas faster.

All the boot upgrades also have good stats for the cost, so they're very gold efficient.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> id say her and khazix are both relatively equal in strength with khazix perhaps being slightly stronger
> 
> elise: the best jungler, good in top lane but nothing special
> khazix: one of the best junglers, one of the best solo laners



I find Elise to be quite good as backup to someone else because of her abilities, idk if I'm being right 



Vae said:


> You always need boots, without boots you'll move slowly and it'll make it harder to dodge aimed abilities and get to areas faster.
> 
> All the boot upgrades also have good stats for the cost, so they're very gold efficient.



I see


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2014)

Gypsies are good ppl The Hunchback Notre Dame told me so.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

That's what Hady said too.

Then he saw the documentary.

I've yet to meet or talk to a single person in the world with anything good to say about gypsies.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

What are gypsies and whats the hate towards them for?


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

Skarner feels a lot better.

I purposefully let Mundo and a Kass through. This happened.



> DKzG Sempiternal: ggwp your bot lane got carried
> Hermes117: gg dat swain and skarner
> RemChu: gg wp


Skarner ult is great for those pesky Kass players!
I also got the chance to pull the enemy adc into a nami ult.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

4N said:


> What are gypsies and whats the hate towards them for?





This will tell you why all of Europe hate their guts.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2014)

Cant watch video because data op

But from reading the comments... gypsues sound like yhe european version of americans who abuse welfare albeit less cruel and thieving.


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Gypsies are good ppl The Hunchback Notre Dame told me so.



lol i said the same thing.

apparently gypsies were just travelling homeless people hundreds of years ago.

as of the 1980's tho, they became the scum of europe.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Well at first I didn't play every day so if we count all days I've played it'll be 2 weeks  Plus I played mostly against the AI on beginner level. I've only played around 5 times on PvP and have won 3 so far
> 
> Tbh when I play against the comp with her it's really boring but somehow when I play PvP it's so fun  Rappel is so awesome to use even though Kha's jump is better.
> I'll be able to get Kha tomorrow  After that I should decide whether to save up for Skarner or that new Void champ that they just announced...



Few tips. 

- Only play AI for fun, PvP will let you learn so much faster
- Don't run revive or heal. Revive is shit on anything but Karthus, heal is shit in any game that lasts beyond 10 minutes. You got barrier, ghost, ignite and ghost to play with already and soon the mandatory flash. Learn to use these spells.

Are you NA or EUW?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Chaos said:


> Few tips.
> 
> - Only play AI for fun, PvP will let you learn so much faster
> - Don't run revive or heal. Revive is shit on anything but Karthus, heal is shit in any game that lasts beyond 10 minutes. You got barrier, ghost, ignite and ghost to play with already and soon the mandatory flash. Learn to use these spells.
> ...



Oh ok! I play AI for the first win bonus 

EUW


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2014)

fucking gypsies, truly the lowest scum on the planet

thank god we don't have much of them in the Netherlands, at least not here in the northern parts


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2014)

Barrier + ignite is so dirty

so dirty


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Oh ok! I play AI for the first win bonus
> 
> EUW



Ohhh what's your nickname? I want to add you


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Ohhh what's your nickname? I want to add you



Arthrobrute  Mind you I'm still a noob though


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Arthrobrute  Mind you I'm still a noob though



haha don't worry, take your time learning the game :33


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> haha don't worry, take your time learning the game :33



Thanks  What level are you?


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Thanks  What level are you?



uhhh the highest xD 30


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> uhhh the highest xD 30



Damn  Everyone is higher than me


----------



## Bioness (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7btX-mxatAA[/YOUTUBE]

I lost it at 3:00


----------



## Bioness (Feb 12, 2014)

AMG Swarmy is playing League of Legends


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

god i hate gossip


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> AMG Swarmy is playing League of Legends



Elise brought me there  I was browsing some art and came by some spider lady and after googling her name I found the game, that was like an year ago but I didn't play it untill recently  I'm so new to the MOBA genre


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

waddo play lol with meh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

k logging on EU


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yw9jVtJ8vA[/youtube]
That play at 13:00 

Get fucked.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah Vae you're a mess


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

OMG LIKE THE NEW XERATH SOOOOOO MUCH MORE

old one

was kinda hard to use..


this one feels so good, and it feels like nothing can counter play u in lane....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

assassins counterplay xerath in lane probably

but yea i feel as far as mages vs. mage goes he will win because of his superior range to everyone


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2014)

Space told me to post here >_>


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2014)

hai nikki ilu


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2014)

Synnia said:


> For      Vae:



I don't even care about that.

All I know is that I don't like him because he's weird and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Same reasons I dislike Adrian.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2014)

Maerala said:


> hai nikki ilu



Hiya



Vae said:


> I don't even care about that.
> 
> All I know is that I don't like him because he's weird and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Same reasons I dislike Adrian.



I've been exposed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't recognize half the people here anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

o and xerath will lose to gragas too

because fuck that guy


----------



## Bioness (Feb 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Elise brought me there  I was browsing some art and came by some spider lady and after googling her name I found the game, that was like an year ago but I didn't play it untill recently  I'm so new to the MOBA genre



Besides Elise, Kha'Zix, Kog'maw, Skarner, and possibly Cho'Gath are the only invertebrate based champions.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuck Gragas.

I hope someone puts arsenic in his fucking cask.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

idk why people are all up on kassadin's shit (yea he's kinda op) when gragas is pretty much on the same tier overall lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

damn...

51-13

me (leona) + cait just got a penta  O_O

that was awesome(wish rank was this fun and easy)


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

How the fuck has rem played 226 games already 

I haven't even played half that amount.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't recognize half the people here anymore.


for real.

:x


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

actually i understand why

gragas does kinda take some skill to play

kassadin's pretty faceroll

also new ogn new cj entus tonight get hyped


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

Gragas can suck a dick.

I thoroughly enjoy shitting on anyone who picks him.


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

I never play against Gragas cause I always ban him.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

Jungle Kha'zix is so unfair.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

i think its extremely overrated and there's a reason why its not popular in competitive play


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2014)

You said he was the strongest assassin in the game last week. Liar.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2014)

Certain things are only as effective in solo queue which is probably why.
That and he's always banned in competitive play.

It's face roll, once he gets going, he doesn't stop.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

i likes gragas but i havent played him in quite some time (mostly because i hardly get a chance to play mid and when i do i usually play with buddies so i pick something i hardly play/try out new things).

same for leblanc, tho im not good with her. me on assassins is the biggest joke i ever heard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2014)

Maerala said:


> You said he was the strongest assassin in the game last week. Liar.



he is

because he is a good jungler (but not as effective in high-tier competitive play, again) and is a strong solo laner, very strong solo laner



Jiyeon said:


> Certain things are only as effective in solo queue which is probably why.
> That and he's always banned in competitive play.
> 
> It's face roll, once he gets going, he doesn't stop.



he's not ALWAYS banned but he's mostly banned because he's strongest in midlane (think alex ich)


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2014)

xerath utterly counters heimer 



edit:
14-2-9 

37 min game

XERATHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


love his money shot ult. my favorite ultimate by far.

dfasfasfasf


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 12, 2014)

based euw

server maintenance right when i was losing


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Sick of all those boring Katarina/Lee Sin/Riven highlight reels? Well have I got the video for you!

[YOUTUBE]uJZOjiuR5iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2014)

Or my personal favorite

[YOUTUBE]K8KmtCuRN-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2014)

itt: Sin feeds the enemy team and then crashes euw to avoid the loss


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought you'd never find out


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 13, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Jungle Kha'zix is so unfair.





WAD said:


> i think its extremely overrated and there's a reason why its not popular in competitive play



Agree with WAD tbh.  Funny thing is that out of all the carry junglers being played in LCS right now, I'm pretty sure Kha'Zix has had the worst showing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

Gragas is the master, all of you are just jelly of the power his belly has.

Haters.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Maerala said:


> You said he was the strongest assassin in the game last week. Liar.



I'd say Fizz is stronger, at least burst wise


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

Fizz also has a lot less reliable burst, seeing as you can dodge two of his abilities, Kha'Zix burst is targeted and rapes you, also on a short cooldown.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Also LeBlanc is really, really strong atm


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

why is frost so shit


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

why is EUW so shit


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank god based Blaze didn't disappoint


too bad I can't watch game 3


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah Blaze stomped last game. 

altho wtf frost? y u do dis??

looking forward to the blaze/frost combo team in game 3.


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

dat Kha'Zix ban.

Kha'Zix OP.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 13, 2014)

ambition senpai


----------



## Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

at times like this I realize how addicted I am to league q.q
*browsing through steam library*


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 13, 2014)

oh yeah, steam exists


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 13, 2014)

I still have a huge backlog of games from the winter sale and I just can't get round to them because League drags me back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2014)

so jungle pantheon....essentially a better nocturne?

too bad he is disabled


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 13, 2014)

Playing with underleveled peeps is a hell.

"Yeah, let us all, tanky people and bruisers, just hide behind the squishy adc and wait for him to iniate."

And each time I walked back to get behind them and position myself correctly, they walked even further back mgyuweucvtdbiovigy67y1fn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

RemChu said:


> so jungle pantheon....essentially a better nocturne?
> 
> too bad he is disabled



While I think Panth is good i feel like Nocturne is highly underrated and was mysteriously forgotten about. I'm actually not sure if I can rate one better than the other, but the fact that at worst Noc is equal to Panth makes me wonder why he's seldom seen, possibly because people felt like he needed to be paired with Shen or TF to be efficient which is simply not true, more global does maximize his potency though

"Kill them all"


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Playing with underleveled peeps is a hell.
> 
> "Yeah, let us all, tanky people and bruisers, just hide behind the squishy adc and wait for him to iniate."
> 
> And each time I walked back to get behind them and position myself correctly, they walked even further back mgyuweucvtdbiovigy67y1fn



just play Ashe and initiate teamfights anyway.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Darth said:


> Sick of all those boring Katarina/Lee Sin/Riven highlight reels? Well have I got the video for you!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uJZOjiuR5iw[/YOUTUBE]



i love to play ap Malphite

it's so fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

ashe with hawkshot change will be good with statik shiv rush, get e lvl 2, go back to shop when u have 800 for avarice and farm it up another 1700 gold, boom statik completed and at best the enemy laner will have just a BF.

Ashe synergies very well with statik for the same reason yasuo does...100% crit chain lightning 2 strong. you abuse this each time your arrow is up and commit all-ins (and attack speed with MS to kite would be superior to a flat AD item for extended fights, by the time the enemy laner completes BT you should have a BF sword in the mix. Pair urself with thresh or Leona (or vel'koz!) and ur lvl 6 kill potential is unmatched, setting up ganks a breeze, and u will basically necessitate the running of cleanse on the enemy AD which is fine because you can always kill them the 2nd time around

Ashe build path: statik->ie->botrk/LW/defensive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

basically stop mindlessly rushing BT on every AD ever 

jinx, cait, Lucian, etc it's good cause they have really good AD ratios 

Ashe has one ability that scales from AD
trist has 0

please fucking stop


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

So Vel'Koz looks fun. His design is still meh and his battlecast skin didn't impress me but he looks fun. His cooldowns are hella low and so are his mana costs. He also has good range so he fits into the long range mage archetype along with ziggs xerath and lux. his base damages are also hella high and his passive deals low amounts of true damage early game but later in the game it gets pretty high.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

vel'koz support

heard it here first


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

Power went out yesterday, apparently half of Ireland did. Most of my town is back on, but not the area I live, though I think it's coming back a street at a time.

Too many storms

Went up town today and the main street is covered with tiles that were blown off the roofs. 

Everything is so boring. Can't even turn on a light to read a book, and the light from the fire is too weak to read by


----------



## Dark (Feb 13, 2014)

Any famous streamers that play a lot of Gragas?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 13, 2014)

Chausie said:


> Power went out yesterday, apparently half of Ireland did. Most of my town is back on, but not the area I live, though I think it's coming back a street at a time.
> 
> Too many storms
> 
> ...



come over


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Dark said:


> Any famous streamers that play a lot of Gragas?



xPeke

and Alex Ich sometimes


----------



## Dark (Feb 13, 2014)

VoDe said:


> xPeke
> 
> and Alex Ich sometimes



I see, thanks. Do they stream at a specific time? Or I should be always checking for them?


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

There's always GRAGASGODTAIWAN.

I hear he's a pretty good Grag.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Dark said:


> I see, thanks. Do they stream at a specific time? Or I should be always checking for them?



well xPeke hasn't streamed for a while cause of LCS


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

Gragas is usually banned at the highest level though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

a lot of pro players typically don't even play known OPs in solo queue because there's some kind of honor/antitryhard mentality in place 

for instance on NA at top ELO playing renekton is frowned upon


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> a lot of pro players typically don't even play known OPs in solo queue because there's some kind of honor/antitryhard mentality in place
> 
> for instance on NA at top ELO playing renekton is frowned upon



lel then care to explain why everytime i watch a stream renekton's pick or banned in 1 out of every 2 games?

>Honor
>Anti-tryhard
>solo q

pick one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

statistical outliers i guess dude


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

idk dude that sounds like nensense on a stick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

nope dot JPEG 

in fact 1 of every 2 games I see it's mcwhatshisname on Teemo top


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

Playing OPs is frowned upon in NA solo queue?

Not from what I see on streams, I dunno where you're pulling this bullshit statement from.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

renekton is at least
pobelter got shit for it the other day


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2014)

like noc can block with his w if you time it well,  pantheon gets that for free.
noc's fear is insta, while pantheons stun is insta....

kinda hella broken.


Anyways, been wondering what other top laners or whatever would make really good junglers now? Most characters that had sustain problems are viable now thanks to the spirit item changes......

so hoping u guys can give me some idea of what could be OP in the jungle now.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

From who?

Like, straight up, whoever gave him shit for it is retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

RemChu said:


> like noc can block with his w if you time it well,  pantheon gets that for free.
> noc's fear is insta, while pantheons stun is insta....
> 
> kinda hella broken.
> ...



Nocturne blocks an entire ability, Pantheon blocks an auto attack.

Noc has a longer lasting CC, he has better sticking power and his ult is much better than Pantheons.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

RemChu said:


> like noc can block with his w if you time it well,  pantheon gets that for free.
> noc's fear is insta, while pantheons stun is insta....
> 
> kinda hella broken.
> ...



Noc scales better but they both r good
as for sleeper strong kinglets from the lane
hmmm

xerath, fiora, poppy


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

Rofl dis poor Mimer so uncomfortable at speaking English


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

ALSO

HOW DID LAST CJ ENTUS VS JIN AIR GAME GO

WHICH PLAYERS WERE CHOSEN ON THE CJ ENTUS SIDE

WHO WON


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Didi said:


> ALSO
> 
> HOW DID LAST CJ ENTUS VS JIN AIR GAME GO
> 
> ...



ambition fucking wrecked them.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

okay I'll guess I'll look up the details myself 


but good to hear a blaze player wrecked


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Obviously I implied Blaze stomped.

Fnatic vs SK going on right now btw. Yasuo neither banned nor picked. And that's with a Wukong, Orianna, Vi, and Lulu on the field.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah but I wanted to know which players were picked by cj entus (don't really care about jin air)


but good to see they just picked the entirety of blaze haha, as they should



yeah im also surprised by no yasuo pick by Fnatic, they were shaping up for it with wukong lulu


----------



## Cronos (Feb 13, 2014)

Didi said:


> yeah but I wanted to know which players were picked by cj entus (don't really care about jin air)
> 
> 
> but good to see they just picked the entirety of blaze haha, as they should
> ...



you really think they would mix up the players ? the whole blaze team played


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

madlife sucks now


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you really think they would mix up the players ? the whole blaze team played



No this is what I expected and wanted, but still good to see it come true


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> madlife sucks now



Dunno about sucking, but he's nothing special anymore.

I don't think he got worse, he just got stuck and others surpassed him.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

better use wukong ult on only Trundle


wtf Cyanide


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Jin Air didn't mix up either. They just used the entirety of Stealth so it was just blaze vs stealth lol.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah I noticed


to be fair that's the smartest move if you care about winning, just put up your team that won again


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Svenskeren going Elder Lizard > Brutalizer > Phage on Vi. 

FUCKING FINALLY SOMEONE DID IT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2014)

YO WITH VBD RIGHT NOW

I JUST FLASH AND CONSUMED WITH CHOGATH FOR A BARON STEAL

HAHAAHHAHA


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

Triforce Vayne eh

I consider Triforce to be a possible last item for her, it gives her burst and the extra kiting is always appreciated. 

But i feel other items are just much more needed before it, we'll see tho


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

oh lol nevermind he went hexdrinker/banshee's wtf.


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL svenskeren just punched peke in the face.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

Did they really just let Vayne go


----------



## Treerone (Feb 13, 2014)

the baron bait


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

RIP in peace Fnatic 4 losses in a row.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

THE EQUALIZER


----------



## Treerone (Feb 13, 2014)

is that balls?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

BotRK BT Triforce Vayne

AND THEY THOUGHT I WAS MAD


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

And Giant's belt afterwards? Omen Banshees Vayne?

AH WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

Fnatic pls


they played great in the first 10 minutes then just stopped for no reason wtf


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2014)

Good thing you're not in the LCS. 

cookie cutter builds are for scrubs.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, ill go build my Tank Swain in Ranked, that will show you


----------



## Treerone (Feb 13, 2014)

Fnatic just looked like they had no idea what to do after SK evened the game out.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanna watch lcs 

Seems they stopped in the street before us for putting the power back on. We got one street lamp on, that's it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 13, 2014)

isn't froggen a little too full of himself ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

svenskerens build was perfect imo


----------



## Treerone (Feb 13, 2014)

Not sure why Soaz chose Rumble. It was clear he wasn't comfortable on it with those ulti's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

their team comp in General makes no sense 

Leblanc doesn't fit in double AP at all, and oh yea wukong with black cleaver and armor shred will really help da damagez!


----------



## Dark (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder what's wrong with Fnatic, is it because they are insisting on the double AP in the team comp? Just right after they were 7/0, 4 losses in a row.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

niiiice

electricity came back on just as my phone battery started running out

so now we have light! my eyes actually started watering from how bright it suddenly became. apparently there may be more storms in a day or two, hopefully this doesn't happen again. and we can put the heating on again which is awesome  as it was fucking freezing

time to watch the lcs


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

oh cool it's karma support


----------



## Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

meeeh can't carry myself out of silver 1 q.q guess I didn't belong in gold after all. Doing stupid things all the time.


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

Concept art for a new Nasus skin.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

only wants to show me the spanish stream, i can't click on anything else, had to go the long way around to get the youtube and azubu streams



Mr Nim said:


> Concept art for a new Nasus skin.



did you do that?



Nim♥ said:


> meeeh can't carry myself out of silver 1 q.q guess I didn't belong in gold after all. Doing stupid things all the time.



keep trying nim, you will get there!


----------



## Treerone (Feb 13, 2014)

GG by SHC.


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

Chausie said:


> did you do that?



No I found it. I cannot draw.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

FROGGENIVIA GET HYPE GET HYPE GET HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2014)

oh w0w a based bird

I thought she might be pretty decent after the recent buffs but haven't had a chance to try her. Hope Froggen does well.

Did Karma win?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2014)

People keep asking for Leona nerfs...


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

yes wesley, people have been for a while now



Maerala said:


> oh w0w a based bird
> 
> I thought she might be pretty decent after the recent buffs but haven't had a chance to try her. Hope Froggen does well.
> 
> Did Karma win?



no she didn't

they said she does very well in lane but doesn't offer so much in a teamfight


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2014)

The truth hurts. ;[


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

Maerala said:


> The truth hurts. ;[



old karma coulda healed everyone for silly amounts as well as sped everyone up and given an op shield


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

good ol' odd week alliance performance


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

Kayle too stronk


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2014)

That baron call grabbed yet another victim.

ROCCAT first now. If gambit wins over Mil, then they're gonna be tied with ROCCAT. such epicness


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2014)

shook is honestly garbage though

and he was hyped to be best jungler EU


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

The worst player in that game was Tabzz tho


But I agree, Shook has not lived up to the hype at all, but I wouldn't call him garbage. He's just... underwhelming.


Tabzz however did so much questionable positioning that game zzzz


Odd weeks OP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2014)

Didi said:


> The worst player in that game was Tabzz tho
> 
> 
> But I agree, Shook has not lived up to the hype at all, but I wouldn't call him garbage. He's just... underwhelming.
> ...



I believe it was Dexter that said Tabzz isn't good with pressure and he's not always consistent. Especially on a team like Alliance who expected good results from him, I feel he's not going to do well unless he gets over those nerves.


----------



## Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Jd5FyhIcVc4[/YOUTUBE]

Ohh I love the opening pek need to watch the remake!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

is this the first time sona has been played yet this season? i don't remember seeing her before, but i've missed a fair few matched


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2014)

In EU? maybe.

But in NA, I remember Bloodwater from XDG play her.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 13, 2014)

ahh, i musta missed that one, don't watch many na games


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2014)

OY YER ONE SILLY TAFFER M8 YA THREW YERSELF THE WRONG WAY


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2014)

Leblanc so balanced.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 13, 2014)

omg

LCS icons for sale

do want ROCCAT one


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2014)

na server under a ddos attack?

>.>


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't get on NA q.q.


----------



## Nim (Feb 13, 2014)

best morgana euw


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2014)

After a year it has finally happened...

I lost my honor ribbon...

I feel naked.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Why does the lcs seem boring now?


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Why does the lcs seem boring now?



It's not boring for me at least. 

Maybe you just stopped caring about the event/teams? You may have been only interested in it at first because it was something new and exciting, but now that it's on a rotation you've lost interest because it's now a "norm". 

Basically what i'm trying to say is that you're a boring and shallow person imo tbh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Why does the lcs seem boring now?



Not to me, it's what I look forward to after a long week of school and work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

EU is interesting because

-Roccats, random underdogs are #1
-SHC is singlehandedly being carried by their AD carry, the supposed weakest role of S4
-Deficio cussing during casting

NA is interesting because

-Swagvicious
-TSM looking to be potential world stage contenders once they work on their kinks
-CLG hype here


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got shut down super hard at bot by an amazing Amumu.

Good thing my friend went 21-3 on Ori and late game Ashe is pretty OP.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2014)

personally i only watch clg games and if i feel like watching something else then maybe 1-2 random games otherwise lcs is pretty boring


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Played a game of Skarner. I do like him now than before because he can stun long range rather than short range now. I don't max q though, I max e for the slow to gank. I don't see anything wrong with him because his playstyle is still the same.

Of course my build was complete shitter that game and I end up being useless despite my decent early


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Why does the lcs seem boring now?



May feel like that for NA since the differences in overall skill are clear but anyone can beat anyone in EU which makes it fun to watch. Take SK vs Fnatic today for example.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

WAD said:
			
		

> EU is interesting because
> 
> -Roccats, random underdogs are #1



It's funny how people thought ROCCAT was the weakest out of the 3 challengers up for promo. NiP intentionally picked KMT/ROCCAT first and basically got 0-3. People still doubted Roccat.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 14, 2014)

This is so awkward. I couldn't watch it more than once.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfM4grbz-7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

happy valentines day


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's funny how people thought ROCCAT was the weakest out of the 3 challengers up for promo. NiP intentionally picked KMT/ROCCAT first and basically got 0-3. People still doubted Roccat.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT1OTS7adRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

The heartseeker Ashe Skin is available forever right? So I don't have to buy it NOW?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 14, 2014)

All the Valentine's skins have been available year round so far, I'm sure Heartseeker Ashe isn't any different.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Darth said:


> It's not boring for me at least.
> 
> Maybe you just stopped caring about the event/teams? You may have been only interested in it at first because it was something new and exciting, but now that it's on a rotation you've lost interest because it's now a "norm".
> 
> Basically what i'm trying to say is that you're a boring and shallow person imo tbh.



Fuck off, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Best girl in series, hands dowen.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello romania! 

I immediately noticed im yhe only black guy in a crowd of locals so far. Is that bad?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, you're gonna get shot.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2014)

What time is it in 'murica?


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

KLK 18 IS THE MOST HAPPENING EPISODE IN THE HISTORY OF TV


LITERALLY COULDN'T KEEP MY MOUTH CLOSED


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

idk bout all dat


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

FUCK YOU IT WAS AMAZING


MY ASSERTION WAS A BIT OVER THE TOP AND PROBABLY UNTRUE


BUT THIS HAPPENING CANNOT BE CONTAINED


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

didi seems happy, good for him


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol@chausie

Whats happening with euro lcs? Is roccat still top 3?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

top 2 actually, though they're superior to gambit atm


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> KLK 18 IS THE MOST HAPPENING EPISODE IN THE HISTORY OF TV
> 
> 
> LITERALLY COULDN'T KEEP MY MOUTH CLOSED





WAD said:


> idk bout all dat





Didi said:


> FUCK YOU IT WAS AMAZING
> 
> 
> MY ASSERTION WAS A BIT OVER THE TOP AND PROBABLY UNTRUE
> ...


It was a pretty good ep but Didi was overreacting heavily. The twist at the end was seen a mile a way a while ago. Ragyou was pretty boss but I wish she didn't change her MILF outfit to look like a clown. And I find it weird with all the incestual undertones. Like this series would be a 9.5 or 9 out of 10 if the perversion was taken out.



WAD said:


> top 2 actually, though they're superior to gambit atm



Fnatic is in 3rd right? Tis a sad day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

i haven't watched a single episode but judging from GIFs fairly sure they're overtones


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd say ROCCAT is number 1 team atm on EU LCS


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

oh yeah I expected the twist at the end


it was moreso the episode just kept piling action on action on action on action on action


IT WAS HAPPENING


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

WAD said:


> i haven't watched a single episode but judging from GIFs fairly sure they're overtones



It's TTGL lite so far really.


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

Reminder that LCS is starting right fucking now


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)

Fnatic please... At least win against Millenium

you can't lose to them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

what will likely happen is fnatic will beat ME who is like on the average day two tiers below everyone else (dat SHC stomp tho) and people will prematurely exclaim "w00t w09t fnatic is baxxx!!!!11222122/ one"


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I know what makes it boring now. Unless it's one of the top 3 teams facing each other it's not exciting.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish Beelzebub did better on it's action. It would be a top 3 manga series if it did.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Also got 205 $ for my birthday. Based as fug.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy birthday.

EU LCS going on right now. I don't know about that kayle pick against a wombo combo >_>


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2014)

Noooo

Cant watch lcs

All my sadness


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Been wanting to see Liss in the LCS for a while. I feel like she can counter the meta.


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't want to watch anymore


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

Tabzz is shit
Shook is shit
Nyph is shit

fuck this team


why can't it be season 2 again


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Remember when people said Alliance was a super team? hue.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

gg kayle**


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> Tabzz is shit
> Shook is shit
> Nyph is shit
> 
> ...



they shoulda kept krepo and pete, imo


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Remember when people said Alliance was a super team? hue.



Yeah when it was going to be Edward and Freeze on bot, and Jwaow on top.

The people still calling it superteam after that all changed are retards, the name just stuck for no reason


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2014)

Chausie said:


> they shoulda kept krepo and pete, imo



idk, I feel like Shook is the biggest problem, he just does pretty much nothing


just no map presence whatsoever


tho Nyph is also terrible in most games


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Alliance may be bad but SHC can't seem to finish this game despite a 10k+ gold lead


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Alliance may be bad but SHC can't seem to finish this game despite a 10k+ gold lead



No one can stop Froggen and if they show 5 people in ALL's base then Froggen could probably end since he's been hiding in bushes all game.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Treerone said:


> No one can stop Froggen and if they show 5 people in ALL's base then Froggen could probably end since he's been hiding in bushes all game.



They had super minions and stronger pushing power while Froggen pushed the lanes. Lissandra could take froggen but it was a matter of her hitting first and drawing out the intervention. If she did she could zhonyas and ult to make it useless and deal damage.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy shit is that dude standing on something or is that his real height?


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Holy shit is that dude standing on something or is that his real height?


E-sports


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> idk, I feel like Shook is the biggest problem, he just does pretty much nothing
> 
> 
> just no map presence whatsoever
> ...



Their botlane is shit.

Nyph is sub par at best, and Tabzz has terrible positioning and is way too greedy.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> idk, I feel like Shook is the biggest problem, he just does pretty much nothing
> 
> 
> just no map presence whatsoever
> ...



well between shook and snoopeh?

said keeping krepo and pete over what they have no cause krepo > nyph and pete just synergises too well with krepo and plays solidly still. would be silly to split up krepo and pete imo

(actually,  have they ever been on separate teams? not counting 'for fun' games like all stars)


----------



## Dark (Feb 14, 2014)

Fnatic's picks: Elise, Caitlyn, Gragas, Renekton, Leona 
Millennium's: Trundle, Lee Sin,  Fizz, Lucian, Thresh


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

here are the last 7 games of someone who was nice and someone who wasn't nice



this person made some mistakes in the game i was in with them, sure, but they also admitted and apologised for everything, even when they were no where near at fault. 



this person flamed and and blamed in the game, even when we were pretty far ahead. they also tried to get us to surrender when they died once, and kept pointlessly blaming the person i previously mentioned. i just said in chat to ignore this person and to not speak to them, this seemed to work as they stopped saying anything in chat.

this is probably a complete coincidence, i just found the contrast funny, between the blaming flamer and the friendly apologiser.

picked the last 7 games as the one with all the loses played normal at the 8th. the one with the wins did lose 2 before the 7 win streak, however.

the winning one has a positive win/loss ratio by quite a few games whilst the loser has 3 more losses than wins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

The flamer is too distracted by negativite small things, so he is always performing badly.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Dis FNC vs. MIL game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Mil seems to be playing better. 

Really like the fizz ! Hope they win.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Fnatic pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL nvm what i said


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fnatic pls.



^ 

Welp. Good game for MIL but Fnatic really needs to bounce back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

5 game losing streak.


dat tilt


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

Well shit.**


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

I still like how Froggen traded out his EG members because he wanted better players/bigger chance at getting to worlds.

Now he's doing worse than he did with EG.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykI7glq9LRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahahaha 

 xpeke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

aranea making moves on his wiminz 

roccat's team comp so good

tbh the reason i feel like theyre the best team on EU is because they by far always have the best pick/ban phase, i feel like they are always cohesive and understand what they NEED to play not what they WANT to play and always use their champion pool to their advantage (morde)


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish Xerath's ultimate had a bit more umph.....

hmmm
they should really buff his ultimate damage imo, for such a skill shot.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2014)

Why the Hex on Wukong


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

oh shit skarner


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Interesting comp from Gambit.

Warwick and Skarner have some nice synergy when you think about it.....should be fun to watch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

skarner and thresh have even better synergy


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

ya that's obvious though. 

edit: tell me who wins i gotta play a rank real quick.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2014)

did roccat win ?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2014)

nvm lolesports updated


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

yay it's cronos

how's it going cronos


----------



## Treerone (Feb 14, 2014)

Skarner joining Shen on the list of junglers to not be used.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2014)

bretty good chausie, you seem in a good mood, always nice to see


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

Time for NIP to redeem itself.


Oh wait, they are against C9E. Hope c9 wins.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2014)

Lulu Quadra


----------



## Sansa (Feb 14, 2014)

That new Ashe skin is sex.

Too bad no one plays her anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

I am 100% sure she's gonna become flavor of the month after the Hawkshot buff which is not enough for people to consider her being unviable (and she really isn't) into being a popular pick.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 14, 2014)

Gonna go learn double gun Obama.

See me doing the fade away Cullings soon.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Her Hawkshot is fucking retarded.

Rush Avarice blade, get BT, sit on gold cash flow, 5 extra gold per CS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

new pantheon coming out


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

If they kill lulu first they should be able to win the game.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> new pantheon coming out


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL that lucian double.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh 

 I almost forgot

HAPPY VALENTINES DAYS GUYS <333333333333333333


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

that was definitely the best challenger game ive seen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Her Hawkshot is fucking retarded.
> 
> Rush Avarice blade, get BT, sit on gold cash flow, 5 extra gold per CS.



i was actually thinking of using it to rush statik shiv which synergizes strongly with her passive and her general need for movement


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Personally I go Avarice > BT > SS.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

bought heartseeker ashe and scorched earth renekton


are the hawkshot buffs out?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 14, 2014)

Double Gun Obama is fun as hell.

Couldn't get used to his q not being a skill shot for the first like 15 minutes though.


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

Pff Ashe is awesome


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

tarics hair looks so thick and luscious there


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Pff Ashe is awesome



Holy shit that feeder team.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Holy shit that feeder team.



i played so shitty...

i dont even


----------



## VoDe (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2014)

Chausie said:


> tarics hair looks so thick and luscious there


With hair like this, you don't need much armor


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

after game chat isnt saved right to reports right?


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> after game chat isnt saved right to reports right?



you only see the ingame chat in tribunal :<


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

thank goodness


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> thank goodness



what did you do


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Chausie said:


> what did you do



end of game screen "fu to enemy team."

I got a harass warning but know I can't be banned for shit lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

vae has been making me cry all night


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

he's a meanie pants


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

He's a heart breaker.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

You can't stop me.


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> He's a heart breaker.



can confirm


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 14, 2014)

Ashe's new skin is all pink and hearts @w@


Who're some of ur favorite supports? I can't believe I'm saying this, but I haven't been playing Morgana or Zyra for days. I tried Nami when she was free though, and she was so fun to play with -- just got to save up some 4000 gold for that though ;o


----------



## Nim (Feb 14, 2014)

haha I love this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

thresh because he's op as fuck
janna because YOU JUST THOUGHT SHE WAS A HARMLESS BREEZE?
lulu because taste my fucking purple


----------



## Chausie (Feb 14, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> Ashe's new skin is all pink and hearts @w@
> 
> 
> Who're some of ur favorite supports? I can't believe I'm saying this, but I haven't been playing Morgana or Zyra for days. I tried Nami when she was free though, and she was so fun to play with -- just got to save up some 4000 gold for that though ;o



i love nami! she is great. getting my win % up with her in ranked slowly too.

base supports which i think are good for anyone to try would be sona, janna, taric. then maybe thresh, though he costs the same amount as nami.

you could try out annie as support, every 4 spells she gets a stun on her next used spell, and is popular as a support pick now. only 450 ip. soraka too is pretty cool and cheap, very strong heal, and can give mana to her lane partner.

my favourite supports tend to change around pretty often. right now, nami is a sure fave, as well as kayle.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2014)

20 is such an ugly age.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

oh yea and soraka

cuz no one expects teh banana


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 

I've tried Annie...but I can't play her to save my life xD Tibber is great, though. And so is Soraka since she can always spam her life/mana giving spells ;o 

I'm just kind of going through some champions. I've found that I'm quite fond of fiddle right now too. His silence :amazed


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

this is so chaotic, wtf. they will never finish.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Fizz E is bugged?

=[ People are saying that you can be hit during his E.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh wow Diamondprox isn't playing next week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Zed, elise bugged too


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> Ashe's new skin is all pink and hearts @w@
> 
> 
> Who're some of ur favorite supports? I can't believe I'm saying this, but I haven't been playing Morgana or Zyra for days. I tried Nami when she was free though, and she was so fun to play with -- just got to save up some 4000 gold for that though ;o



Blitzcrank is my favorite, I'm glad that he's not getting banned anymore in low elo like he used too. Thresh is a cool alternative too.

For more passive type of support, I usually play Soraka now.

I've been recently practicing Zilean in normals. I know his resurrection can make people rage, and that gives me joy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Double Gun Obama is fun as hell.
> 
> Couldn't get used to his q not being a skill shot for the first like 15 minutes though.



It's pretty abusable as is, if it were a skillshot it'd be stupid as hell.  You can stand behind minions and just Q our opponent for free damage.  Completely fucks with supports/ADCs that rely on skillshots (that aren't Leona).

Lucian/Soraka is pretty good against heavy poke comps btw.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> this is so chaotic, wtf. they will never finish.



It is because people are being retarded and just spamming commands. Then you have the group that is clearly putting in troll commands. I mean 2 days play time and they are still on the fucking S.S. Anne.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Fizz E is bugged?
> 
> =[ People are saying that you can be hit during his E.





RemChu said:


> Zed, elise bugged too



all untargetable champs are bugged 



CosmicCastaway said:


> It's pretty abusable as is, if it were a skillshot it'd be stupid as hell.  You can stand behind minions and just Q our opponent for free damage.  Completely fucks with supports/ADCs that rely on skillshots (that aren't Leona).
> 
> Lucian/Soraka is pretty good against heavy poke comps btw.



how would it be stupid if it was a skillshot, its specifically stupid because of what u said


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

just wtttttttttttf

like all the champs i want to play are bugged wtf.

So @%123 up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAA

in a game

i go noc mid,

everyone else on team is a adc.

GAME IS NOT STARTING  we are in champ select for like a good solid 2 mins now



> kamikazex: rem
> RemChu: wtf is this
> Dfigs: asheers
> Dfigs: we broke the game
> ...


we broke the game

edit:
finally started the loading screen >.>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

rem

r u a girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

u sound like a pokemon


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

do u like giving rimjobs


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 15, 2014)

its when u lick a butt hole


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> how would it be stupid if it was a skillshot, its specifically stupid because of what u said



Because then you wouldn't need a target to do that.  >_>


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Awww shit no Alex Ich, no Darien and no Diamondprox playing for Gambit next week. Goddamn visa issues :x


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

And Gambit is playing Roccat next week.



VoDe said:


> what       ???


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

oce streaming


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

I say I'm jungling and not to ban Kha'zix.
First pick bans Kha'zix
Ask him if he misunderstood what I said
He says no then says this


> Rajizxz: we are purple team and kha isnt that great a jungler this season. hes best played mid.


Everyday with these fucking people


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

^ That's why you have at least 2 champs for every role


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Nah man, I have at least 3 junglers that I play well with, but that was just rude and stupid.
I tell you I'm going to jungle Kha'Zix who is very viable and very strong in that position and you still ban him.

So I was playing Lucian just now and I was duelling this Nasus right, so I had red buff so I'm like ok I can 1v1 him.
I come up to him and hit him with my q, proc my passive, hit him with my w and proc my passive again. Then he puts the wither on me and ultis and I'm like nope
I cleansed his slow with my e then hit him with the fadeaway culling

Lucian so fun.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Nah man, I have at least 3 junglers that I play well with, but that was just rude and stupid.
> I tell you I'm going to jungle Kha'Zix who is very viable and very strong in that position and you still ban him.



which pick you were?

Kha'Zix is a good ban, and he wanted to deny enemy team getting it... I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

I was second pick.

He wasn't focused on the enemy team getting Kha'Zix he said flat out that his reason for banning him was because he thinks he's not a good jungler and should be played mid.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Deal with it.

It happens, the enemy team can always pick it anyway, if he feels it's ban worthy then it's not only because you were going to jungle it, but also because he doesn't want the enemy to have it.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

>Get first pick
>Thinks I'll get Kha'Zix after like 2 days of not getting him
>They last ban Kha'Zix


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2014)

The response to that "Bronze 3 Lee Sin Mechanics" video left me flabbergasted. Wtf people actually think those are mechanics?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

But he dodged an ability.

Mechanics.


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> But he dodged an ability.
> 
> Mechancis.



He didn't dodge shit. He got hit by the body slam, and would have died if the Gragas had the presence of mind to trigger his barrel.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

Vi is so much fun, one Q = 3/4 of Ezrael's health

Both our Riven and their Zed did rage quit, so 4 vs 4... but it felt like 1 vs 4 to me


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Lucian is so fucking strong my god.

I just tear through teams once I finish tri force and last whisper.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

my dick was sucked so hard last night.
not going to deny I cummed in 2mins


----------



## Chausie (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks for letting us know


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

IM ONLY KIDDING 

2 mins 2 fast


----------



## Nim (Feb 15, 2014)

awww xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Because then you wouldn't need a target to do that.  >_>



well i meant like obviously theyd adjust something like the range or the ability to pass through minions



Didi said:


> Awww shit no Alex Ich, no Darien and no Diamondprox playing for Gambit next week. Goddamn visa issues :x



rip



Jiyeon said:


> I say I'm jungling and not to ban Kha'zix.
> First pick bans Kha'zix
> Ask him if he misunderstood what I said
> He says no then says this
> ...



i do agree that khazix as a jungler is mad overrated and is better mid though and its a fair ban when purple


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Darth said:


> He didn't dodge shit. He got hit by the body slam, and would have died if the Gragas had the presence of mind to trigger his barrel.



I was kidding, Hady.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

So many good chapters out today. So many choices for sets.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Look at my match history

All these Lucian games


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

what happened to playing Ahri?


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 15, 2014)

Nami support is so much fun. pek 

Easily my favorite support atm.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> Nami support is so much fun. pek
> 
> Easily my favorite support atm.



Agreed.

And also top lel

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfI7aJVoMgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

negged for using that phrase


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2014)

I only do it 'cause I know it rustles your jimmies


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't stand having brain dead supports talk shit when I die because they don't do anything in lane.
This fucking annie legit just stayed behind the fucking tower, even when I told her I need to fucking cs.
Jesus fucking christ the people that play this game are so fucking stupid.

Then says "I've only been hooked once"
Ofc you've been hooked once you dumb bitch you're always 50 metres behind the goddamn tower.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

ur still emphasizing too much on others' gameplay :/


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5sGfeN9wBBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDi3Mb6Nh8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

@WAD
It peeves me so much when people do that.
I can understand if she actually had lane presence and I still lost, I wouldn't be mad.
But she literally just stayed behind the tower all day so it was almost like a 2v1 bot.

Idc, I just went 22/4 on jungle kha'zix after not getting him since like thursday.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Jiyeon stop yer bitching

Ur the only one in bronze at this point. We've all been there but now we are out of it. Take a hint dude.:\

If you're mid, your bot lane fails you. If you're adc, your support fails you. Wtf man, man up and just play the game. Stop bitching about the game or other people you play with. 

FOCUS ON YOURSELF! 

Its the only way  to improve man.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-pV7AZ55Cg[/youtube]
Captain Tee-

lag


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

time to watch shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

You're the last one I want to hear about complaining from.

You rage in normals for no reason.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

this ost though. holy shit.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Well ellen page came out of the closet.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> You're the last one I want to hear about complaining from.
> 
> You rage in normals for no reason.



More along the lines of he's not one to talk when apparently he can't take any sort of criticism based on what I always hear.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

But unlike you, myself and everyone else has climbed where you have been stuck in bronze 2 when you climbed to bronze 1 97 lp just last season. Your attitude has been shit lately.

I have no problem with criticism but lets be honest, if its wad doing it, 3 out of 5 times he isnt in a state where anyone would want to listen to him because of how he comes across. I've told him this multiple times. Its to the point where if he even starts to say anything I just shut him down then and there because it'll only make me and him both angry.

I'd rather be bad at the game then having someone point every single mistake every goddamn second. It just ruins the experience for me.

But if you dont want the hard truth jiyeon, thats fine. Continue to fool yourself and sink deeper into low elo because you are unwilling to seek self-improvement.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

4n calling someone else a bitch, haha u go girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

admiral azingy is streaming


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

why the fuck am i watching Kaceytron's vids...

i'm getting cancer

> xp boost is OP
> thinks that it's the in-game xp....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

get trolled


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Cronos said:


> 4n calling someone else a bitch, haha u go girl



implying i bitch about how bad my teammates are in my games in this thread. 



i remember back when i was bronze 2 and i sunk really low. like i was depressed as fck. but then didi posted this to me and i felt like it was such good advice i saved it on my computer and whenever i would become discouraged, i would just read this over and over and convince myself i needed to get better.

say what you want, but it was advice like this that proved a huge change in my behavior and how i look at the game now from a player's perspective. its ok to get mad but if you let that get in the way of your ability to improve, then you are wrong. 

i can understand jiyeon being defensive as i came out very harshly but goddamn, get over yourself dude. have i not always tried to encourage you or congratulate you when you moved divisions? when rem fell to bronze 2 0 lp a couple weeks ago, i stayed with him on skype for 2 hours watching bronze games and even begged terry to watch one with me so he could give better perspective on what rem could have done better (rem was playing annie support so yah)

im not gonna sit here and laugh at you and call you bad like a certain someone *coughmagnetocough* (even though there is wisdom in what he say(iadmit )s he could definitely go about it a lot more tactfully and nicer.

do not let the bronze defeat you. overcome it.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> get trolled



i'm really wondering, if she's rly this stupid or just trolling the fuck out of people


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2014)

A word or two from Uncle Gogeta


Raging is unavoidable sometimes. We all have shitty games with assholes. Hell, being in D5, its just infested with them. Ranting here to chill out once in a while is fine, i might do it a tad bit too much myself.

But this isnt the way Jiyeon. I wont be all focus on yourself, we have been over that so many times already. Jiyeon, you are fucking shit and your blind narcissistic attitude wont change that. Everyone around you has risen/improved, yet you are the one still raging. You are pathethic, no one is taking you seriously and whining, especially about bronze when everyone has proven that its easily climbable,  is just mind blowing to me.

What does it take for you to see that YOU are the problem? At this point, i dont think you  want to admit you are. In which case,  none of us appreciate the pointless, mindless rants about you not being able to climb from the easiest league. Those posts of you raging are completely unnecessary and add nothing to any discussion we might be having. Therefore beoming spam.

Either post here for a legitimate reason or dont ruin a discussion by pointless rants. Man the fuck up


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> admiral azingy is streaming



WOAH     WOAH


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

i post here to annoy you gogeta


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

aaaaand he's offline


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

CST vs. XDG today.  That bottom of the barrel match.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

clg vs get raped today


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

clg or die baby

got my fingers crossed


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

nope, i'm watching my other team get raped tonight, rip chelsea

why i am i so scared against man city ffs


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2014)

4N said:


> implying i bitch about how bad my teammates are in my games in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, btw are you referencing me here lol?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I agree, btw are you referencing me here lol?



nah u barely even post here lol

i mean vae. i purposely spelled his name(magnus) wrong cuz fck that guy


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

I believe in CLG.

Hopefully they can pull out a win because I don't see them beating TSM right now and I don't want to see an 0-2.

Dexter vs Meteos is going to decide this match IMO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think I've ever played with this Jiyeon  fellow, but Jiyeon  you complain waaaay too much.


It isn't your teammates bro, you're just a bronze player and you have to accept that. Look at guides or solo Q videos on how to get better, and change your mindset. I'm sure you've heard it a million times, but it isn't hard to get out of bronze if youre not actually a bronze player.

You might be better than most bronzers in a lot of the aspects of the game (I've never played with you, but I'd assume you're not as dumb as the typical bronze player), but you likely don't know how to carry - which is why you're where you are.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2014)

Cronos said:


> i post here to annoy you gogeta



But i love you Cronos, your posts could never annoy me


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

let's make today the best valentines day gogeta

wait


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i'm really wondering, if she's rly this stupid or just trolling the fuck out of people



She's such an obvious troll it's not even funny.

Anyone who falls for it is mentally retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

4N said:


> nah u barely even post here lol
> 
> i mean vae. i purposely spelled his name(magnus) wrong cuz fck that guy



Well that's just not nice Kyle.

Didn't your mother teach you any manners, child?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Cronos said:


> nope, i'm watching my other team get raped tonight, rip chelsea
> 
> why i am i so scared against man city ffs



City will win the PL this year.

Unless they choke.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah probably, we need a good striker bad


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

link
please
carry


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2014)

link         pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

nien on shyvana

thus clg has a chance


----------



## Wesley (Feb 15, 2014)

Cloud 9 has this.  Svir pick ftl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

i really think lulu mid is the most overrated pick in s4 so far though

but we'll see if link is based


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Cloud 9 has this.  Svir pick ftl.



well shyvana with sivir ult runs through a team

shouldnt u be cheering for leona?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

wow 4n screencapped my post and reads it over and over

I actually feel honored

also I read that post again, dayum that's a good ass post indeed, I'm beast



ALSO CLG CLG CLG

both good comps based around fighting/engaging, this'll be exciting

draven/thresh fucking shits on sivir/leona tho, but I believe in the based Rush Hour


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

4 man lulu ult knockup GG


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Tho I question throwing everything on Hai so hard when he didn't have ult, it worked out because of that great lulu knockup

CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

CLG CLG CLG


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Do you guys believe in the pieces?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

and dexter has a long sword

THIS IS HOW U BUILD VI U PROFUCKTARDS

DAMAGE

ITEMS


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

OMG


CLG

CLG


C
L
FUCKING
G



I'll be so fucking assmad, unreal, if they throw this in mid/lategame rotations





*CLG*


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

This makes me ask if hotshot was ever good. You never saw this kind of play with him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

the throws

THEY BEGIN


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

oh shit c9 on the counters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

nevermind

CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

C9 getting raped.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

[clg intensifies]


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

RUSH HOUR BABY

CLG CLG CLG CLG CLG CLG

GET REKT C9 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

CLG absolutely destroying C9


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

ACE BABY ACEUUUUUUUUUUUUUU




MY GOD


THIS THREAD HAS NEVER BEEN THIS HYPE


I LOVE YOU ALL FOR ALSO BEING CLG FANS MOSTLY


CLG CLG CLG


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

CLG came to play tho.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

END IT PLEASE


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

what universe am i in


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm so sad 

C9 is my favorite NA team.

Sad days.

First time I've seen them get so demolished.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

Dexter mvp

also i'm not CLG fan... i just enjoy C9 losing


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

CLG JUST CRUSHING C9

GET REKT NORTH AMERICA

WE COMING TO WORLDS BABY

FUCKING APHROMOO

TSM better prepare their asses.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

GET REKT VAE YOU TURBONERD


CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

αce said:


> what universe am i in



i go to romania and CLG wins

its clear i am the catalyst for CLG to win.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought this might be our year (Arsenal) from our first half, but Wenger reverted back to his old useless self.

We ain't winning shit again.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

OMHG BASED LINK

DAT MTOHAFCKING BAIT

GOD

HAD LINK LIVED

KREYGASMS ALL OVER MOTHAFKCAS


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> GET REKT VAE YOU TURBONERD
> 
> 
> CLG CLG CLG



1 game of getting smashed doesn't change the fact that CLG has yet to win a major tournament in forever or the fact that C9 is a dominant as fuck team 

I will admit though, while C9 is playing sloppy CLG are on point as fuck.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

if aphro does not get mothafcking mvp

then i dunno whats with na


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess Monte stopped on "Win a game to give the fans false hope" on the spinner today.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

holy shit I was so fucking scared they were gonna throw at baron


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

dexter and aphro definitely mvp's


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got home to see C9 losing. Fuuuuuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

c9 had they not been underleved and had equal gold, then that fight would have gone their way for sure

but clg is just too damn massive.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

CLG smashes C9.

Watch them get smashed next week by Coast


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

METEOS SLAINED BY CASTER MINIONS

UPSET BABY

MOTHAFCKING SURRENDER

GET REKY NERDS

TIME TO GO ON REDDIT AND BRAG ABOUT THIS WIN

YEAAAAAH

POTENTIAL REALIZED


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol
Kobe said the exact same thing


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

LKDHGOKHDSNOGKNBGKDFSNGDFS

SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW

TOO ESASY
RUSH HOUR TAKING TRASH TO DA DUMPSTER


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Well I'll have to watch the VOD later but judging from the comments, it seems dexter doing well. 

GG to CLG, hopefully it stays consistent


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

c9
fucking
rekt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

aphro is definitely mvp

he made all the plays and rush hour was drawing pretty much all of meteos's attention bot which largely resulted in nothing and even was able to work with dexter to turn bot lane's advantage

hai even roamed down a few times and there was the thread of 4v2 dives but they didnt give a whole lot up even with mid pretty much going even and top losing


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

draven got shit on too hard
when leona+vi hit 6 he had no chance pretty much
rip


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Motherfucking 4N lied to me too when he said he was going to miss NA LCS


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

C9 will redeem themselves.

They're still the best team NA in my eyes


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I am so fucking happy right now


You can make a case that C9 played worse than usual, but I think that was mostly CLG being so goddamn on point. Great rotations and ganks and everything


You can really see the influence of Dexter now having been there for longer, and I think Monte being there the whole week last week also helped a lot.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smMqcSXW4aU[/youtube]
Fuck man.

He just keeps getting better.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> C9 will redeem themselves.
> 
> They're still the best team NA in my eyes



Us c9 fans have to stay strong.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Also, Aphro MVP, and Dexter played really good too, but nobody is mentioning Link when he did some really good roaming and his Lulu ults were fucking beast, I think he deserves some love too


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> I am so fucking happy right now
> 
> 
> *You can make a case that C9 played worse than usual, but I think that was mostly CLG being so goddamn on point. Great rotations and ganks and everything
> ...



I agree, C9 were sloppy but CLG played that game really well.

I think the only reason it was a massive stomp though is over all sloppy play from C9.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

You know what I noticed?

Curse is like the Arsenal of NA LCS

and C9 is like this season's Man. City of NA LCS


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

omg yes

link ults were based

did anyone not see the one vs ori 1v1

damn hai got popped

anyway, i want to say rush hour is best bot lane NA...

but after tomorrow. get rdy to get dumpstered XTurtle 

also, link top 3 mid NA? this guy played jungle for a month and still did pretty well against Hai, who is considered top 2 mid NA.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

> C9 will redeem themselves.
> 
> They're still the best team NA in my eyes



random thing for me to say but
now that kakao is gone
i think blaze>KTB


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

MY RYOMAS WILL BE BLOT OUT THE SUN


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

suck a dick jack

clgfighting baby

get smashed


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

> C9 fired shots.
> CLG fired nukes.


 - reddit 2014

so fitting


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

So I just checked the CLG vs. C9 thread. Ban and picks are so weird from C9, wtf? Caitlyn and Vayne then Orianna on Hai? That's not really his champion. Clearly, CLG will get Shyv for Nien cause that's basically his best top lane champ. Even though Meteos and Lemon got their champs, Hai was on his uncomfortable champ and Sneaky got draven which is snack for Leona + Vi.

I didn't watch the game but I assume that's how it went


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

zzzz reddit and twitch EU toxifags rustling my jimmies

if it was trolling then its fair game but people honestly think TSM's success is mostly bjergsen and CLG's is dexter when they're both playing as a team altogether better

#CLGandTSM4worlds
#back2roots


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuck you 4N, you lying whore. I missed CLG vs. C9 cause I thought you were going to miss it too. So I went to watch a movie instead >_>


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Blaze will rise.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

αce said:


> random thing for me to say but
> now that kakao is gone
> i think blaze>KTB



We'll see.

Zero isn't bad tt all, if anything he's really good.
I'm just not sure how he's as a jungler since he was a support for KTA.

If he has good synergy with Ryu I'd say KTB is still better.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuck you 4N, you lying whore. I missed CLG vs. C9 cause I thought you were going to miss it too. So I went to watch a movie instead >_>



I WAS ONLINE EARLIER LOOKING FOR U ;____;

and im jet lagged. time zone too op


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

page 25 and 26 of this thread are amongst the most beautiful pages we have ever had in this convo's history


based clg

our guys

saviours of western LoL


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

4N said:


> I WAS ONLINE EARLIER LOOKING FOR U ;____;
> 
> and im jet lagged. time zone too op



The kids wanted to go watch the lego movie so I just decided to watch the CLG vs. C9 vod later. 

I'm online now, are you watching the rest or no?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> page 25 and 26 of this thread are amongst the most beautiful pages we have ever had in this convo's history
> 
> 
> based clg
> ...





QUOTED FOR TRUTH (and for not being last on the page)


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Watch Voyboy feed the fuck out of Pobelter again.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

> Meteos: Guys I got cumshot in 7.
> An ally has been slain
> An ally has been slain
> An ally has been slain
> Meteos: Guys??



absolutely glorious


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> page 25 and 26 of this thread are amongst the most beautiful pages we have ever had in this convo's history
> 
> 
> based clg
> ...



all planned

i knew we could trust in our savior 



Demonic Shaman said:


> The kids wanted to go watch the lego movie so I just decided to watch the CLG vs. C9 vod later.
> 
> I'm online now, are you watching the rest or no?



probably not. im not home right now doe cuz im at an internet cafe


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Wait Terry, so you watched the Lego movie?

Was it good? The trailer is awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

wait 4n is in romania

R U GONNA MEET UP WITH CRONOS IRL


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

wait cronos is romanian

.................

could this be fate??? maybe we are starstruck lovers afterall


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait Terry, so you watched the Lego movie?
> 
> Was it good? The trailer is awesome.



It was a pretty good movie for kids. It was entertaining the whole time and I would recommend it. If you liked legos when you were young, you would definitely like the movie. 

My nephews and nieces really liked it, the theatre was full of kids though so it was a bit annoying when there's a toddler running around the aisle >_>



			
				4N said:
			
		

> probably not. im not home right now doe cuz im at an internet cafe



I h8 chu. I don't think you can text then right?


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

> Can people not see how  strong CLG bot lane is? Even Dyrus said in his vlog that xpecial/WT  admitted that CLG has the strongest bot lane.




someone confirm or deny this reddit comment so i can gloat


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if he said that.

Rush Hour is indeed strongest bot NA imo.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Curse definitely lost champ select. Nice to see some Voli from Snoopeh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

oh god

voli jungle is fucking terrifying

PLEASE DONT WIN EG

I DONT WANT PEOPLE TO REALIZE DA BEAR


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

αce said:


> someone confirm or deny this reddit comment so i can gloat



In Dyrus AMA vlog he said they have the best laning game ("That's what xpecial and turtle said" he said) and that after laning phase, they go derpy sometimes but they do have the best laning phase out of the other duos


----------



## Wesley (Feb 15, 2014)

Go curse, go.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It was a pretty good movie for kids. It was entertaining the whole time and I would recommend it. If you liked legos when you were young, you would definitely like the movie.
> 
> My nephews and nieces really liked it, the theatre was full of kids though so it was a bit annoying when there's a toddler running around the aisle >_>
> 
> ...



nah i cant. no service plan on my phone


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol **


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Meanwhile at top


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Quas should have teleported, big mistake


but I'm fine with it cuz FUCK YEAH EG


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

K.

This is done.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Why is Curse using Saint again?

nvm on the leaguepedia page


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> Quas should have teleported, big mistake
> 
> 
> but I'm fine with it cuz FUCK YEAH EG



I don't understand the Rylais pick up to be honest. Especially against a LeBlanc.

But yay EG, taking Curse's place :3 Even though I may like Crs, I still prefer EG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Why is Curse using Saint again?



For the shot calling.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Ehhh, Saint played well in the laning phase, he's just now doing less great, especially cuz of the lack of vision control, but like the casters said, he can't fix that by himself, yet his team doesn't help him and thus he gets caught a lot



but the big problem is Quas this game imo, he's playing really dumb


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

His shot calling isn't winning them the game.

Bring back the yung zekent.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmmm

More of the front line should be focused on peeling for yolopete

imo

this isn't getting them anywhere when pobelter dies by default after picking someone off cuz of Voyboy's pretty good reactions


and then yolopete dies too cuz of no peel vs a Vi diving his arse

and then they have no deeps


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

poor itemization from quas and dominate

poor play from voyboy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> Hmmm
> 
> More of the front line should be focused on peeling for yolopete
> 
> ...



Its k because based krepo hook + vision from the team.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2014)

I just watched the end of the Crs vs EG 
Yeah very questionable item choice by Quas to get Rylais

I understand it was for peeling Shyv/Voli off, but Karthus is a pretty bad champ to choose for peeling. He should've went for damage, death is the best peeling technique


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Or taking out the Vi first and quickly, that works too rofl


clg winning
eg winning

this is the best day

makes up for that fucking silver on fucking speed skating by 3 fucking thousandths of a motherfucking second ARGH


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

I expect curse to fall to bottom 2 or 3 now.Or are they already there?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow this interview, snoopeh is fucking impossible to understand with his heavy accent, he should be subtitled


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Curse won't fall below EG/Coast lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

COAST VS. XDG

GET HYPED


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:
			
		

> I expect curse to fall to bottom 2 or 3 now.Or are they already there?



They're currently 6th. 



Vae said:


> Curse won't fall below EG/Coast lol.



EG is 4-6 and Curse 4-7 right now though. We'll see how it goes after tomorrow (Crs is facing XDG while EG is facing Coast)


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Curse won't fall below EG/Coast lol.



Do you mean XDG? EG is honestly pretty good in the early game and just need to work on their calls later on.


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there an epic game going on? ;D


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

XDG isn't bottom 2 though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> COAST VS. XDG
> 
> GET HYPED



rofl


i luv you wad


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

friendly reminder that xdg switched a top tier jungler with a gorilla.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

holy crap

a good play from nintendude

wat is this madness


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I want a team with Jax to win

but I want a team with Nidalee to lose

what do


I KNOW

when in doubt

root against Zuna

np


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

4N said:


> holy crap
> 
> a good play from nintendude
> 
> wat is this madness



>using q first to break the shield so you can then hit the stun

I'm sorry but that's like so fucking elementary

he did it right


but that's in no way something to be like 'oh wow good play'


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Regi is the XDG jungler?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> I want a team with Jax to win
> 
> but I want a team with Nidalee to lose
> 
> ...



mfw i read this post



except im not yelling

im laughing


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

OH MAN THE RIVEN USED THE ULTIMATE ACTIVE LATER ON WHEN THEY HAD DAMAGED THEIR OPPONENT MORE SO THE EXECUTE DID MORE DAMAGE

AMAZING

WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT OF THAT







that is what you sound like


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> XDG isn't bottom 2 though.



Who do you think is besides Coast.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, why isn't Didi in our skype convo.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Who do you think is besides Coast.



I was going by standings, which is Coast/EG.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I dunno


didn't know there was a skype convo


tho meh

im chilling

enjoying myself enough with banter in this thread


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> >using q first to break the shield so you can then hit the stun
> 
> I'm sorry but that's like so fucking elementary
> 
> ...



i agree with you

its standard but nintendude has been messing up even simple plays for w/e reason this split so far

i was expecting him to mess that up tbh >_>


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

4N said:


> i agree with you
> 
> its standard but nintendude has been messing up even simple plays for w/e reason this split so far
> 
> i was expecting him to mess that up tbh >_>



haha okay that's fair enough I suppose


nintendude a shit indeed


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Nvm I said that before I realized they went up 2 spots after that game.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

On another note, Mancloud is fucking useless.

It's not even the lack of Xmithie/Mancloud synergy, he's just been playing straight up badly.

Like that fight he jumped in and ulted nothing, he ulted in the wall.

Wtf.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

why they haven't gotten rid of zuna in xdg is beyond me. 

>Get rid of zuna
>but xmithie back in jungle
>hire robertxlee

success.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

AS VAE MAKES A POST ABOUT MANCLOUD


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

lol xdg looking like their spring 2013 selves.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> why they haven't gotten rid of zuna in xdg is beyond me.
> 
> >Get rid of zuna
> >but xmithie back in jungle
> ...



Replace Mancloud too then.

Cause he's worse than Zuna this split.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Replace Mancloud too then.
> 
> Cause he's worse than Zuna this split.



Mancloud has proven himself before last season. Zuna has never really stood out for his skills but rather his weight and yelling.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

zion is such a man

dammit

all my tears


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Who gives a shit if he proved himself last season.

He's fucking garbage this season, he can't adapt at all.

Replace him.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Snoopeh is easy to understand, what're you on about?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I WAS ALMOST SCARED NO ONE WOULD RESPOND TO MY BAIT

THANKS JIYEON


I was referencing this golden oldie:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF-qJFW-Sp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

using custom skin...replaced my gragas hillbilly with a blue beard colored octoberfest

fff yeah


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

while late game jax is terror, i am sure late game trundle is unbeatable.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Heh, Zion not using his ult intentionally to make Trundle more squishy

bretty gud


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> I WAS ALMOST SCARED NO ONE WOULD RESPOND TO MY BAIT
> 
> THANKS JIYEON
> 
> ...



That invitational was hilarious.

The pros went a full support team and stomped


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> while late game jax is terror, i am sure late game trundle is unbeatable.



And then Zion gets a triple


----------



## Chausie (Feb 15, 2014)

hey guys guess what?

i got a new headset!!

also, i am going to guess that eg lost today?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I think the full support team was Riot vs Pros at Season 1 worlds
riot got to pick the champs then and just picked all supports for pros cuz they thought that would give themself the highest shot at winning

pros still stomped


someone played Taric jungle
and stole baron

it was glorious

I think it was hotshot, could also have been saint




but I don't remember the champs of the invitational, might've been all support too
just remember pros picked tryhard comp game 1, troll comp game 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

11/3

A COOL SKIN WORKS

I am a diamond gragas now


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

Chausie said:


> hey guys guess what?
> 
> i got a new headset!!
> 
> also, i am going to guess that eg lost today?



omg we will finally be able to hear you in game!


awesome


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Zion and Shiphtur need a better team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

being bad at gragas is pretty damn hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

UNLESS UR MANCLOUD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Mancloud is fucking cancer at Gragas.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

xdg officially worst team this split


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Wizfujiin getting caught time and time, game after game.

Like Zuna was ulting in and this guy starts to channel his ult.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

That Gragas ult missing at the last teamfight fucked up soooo hard


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

This was actually a good game. Now XDG is last. They need to do some switches or they are at big risk of being kicked out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

AND RIvINGTON "he showed up"

SCORE REFLECTS PlAY


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

zion on jax is hilarious

he was legit 1v3'ing at one point. shit so cash.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

another QUALITY Gragas ult


jesus mancloud


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2014)

Didi said:


> Wow this interview, snoopeh is fucking impossible to understand with his heavy accent, he should be subtitled


wtf?

He's easiest to understand, at least for me.

lol


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> friendly reminder that xdg switched a top tier jungler with a gorilla.



 ^             .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

U GOT BAITED AFTER HE ADMITTED HE WAS BAITING

WOW

WHAT A LEGEND


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

VoDe said:


> wtf?
> 
> He's easiest to understand, at least for me.
> 
> lol



aaaahaahahahahaha, read the thread before you reply next time 

but thanks for also falling for it :33


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2014)

> Coast doesn't need a coach, they need a chiropractor for zion and shiphtur - reddit



loool reddit strikes again


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Zion and Shiphtur need a better team.



They do. They can both be all star candidates if they were on a more likeable team. Zion can probably join c9 tempest since I don't think they would get rid of their popular mid laner for shiphtur.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Wtf Snoopeh is really easy to understand.

Are you retarded Didi?

Negged.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> They do. They can both be all star candidates if they were on a more likeable team. Zion can probably join c9 tempest since I don't think they would get rid of their popular mid laner for shiphtur.



this is actually hilarious because yakuzi was on the original c9 so if he got booted from tempest too I'd lol forever


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

I just watched that Sp4zie LCS Champ select video, holy shit I fucking lost it, really hilarious, definitely his best so far


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> this is actually hilarious because yakuzi was on the original c9 so if he got booted from tempest too I'd lol forever



nooooooooo


I like yazuki

just like I like nubbypoohbear



and all of the old Orbit (which then became Quantic which then became c9, albeit with a fair amount of roster changes)


they were so damn likeable
and had good potential


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

i like him too but id still lol at that epic troll


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> this is actually hilarious because yakuzi was on the original c9 so if he got booted from tempest too I'd lol forever



Uhh he never got booted from Quantic, he left them after they failed to qualify for the LCS.

Get yo' facts straight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

was poor wording on my part not what i meant it's just too many words to use on a mobile


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

No you just suck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

fite me wanker


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

Mud wrestle me.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

You know what would be interesting? If one day Riot made a rule and system that allowed a teams coach to direct them during the game. 


The catch would be though is that he would be in a separate room and a new system or software would allow him to only view his own teams positions and play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

sounds kinda dumb tbh


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

That's allowed in CS:GO.

Live coaching.

It's not fitting for LoL though.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Why? Coaches always direct players during games in other sports especially team sports.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

That's because there's rounds between plays in sports, downs, timeouts, etc. same with cs go

LoL is nonstop action for 20+ minutes being directed by a guy who isn't even playing the game constantly for that long would be irritating


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

mmmm gonna climb out of silver with just gragasssssssss


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

Crumbzz using Neon Strike Vi.  Good stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2014)

It would also take too much pressure off the players, you could take 5 players and have a really good shot caller as a coach, meaning you don't need to focus on shot calling at all, you wouldn't need to have map awareness because the coach can call everything out.

Ruins the game.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> That's because there's rounds between plays in sports, downs, timeouts, etc. same with cs go
> 
> LoL is nonstop action for 20+ minutes being directed by a guy who isn't even playing the game constantly for that long would be irritating



yeah but it seems that always after games the coaches point out the things players should have done. They are just there for reminders mainly. Like when and where to ward. Splitpushing, cautions, etc. I mean it's just a small thing to consider.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

giv e each team 3 2min time outs

would change the entire dynamic of the pro scene


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> That's because there's rounds between plays in sports, downs, timeouts, etc. same with cs go
> 
> LoL is nonstop action for 20+ minutes being directed by a guy who isn't even playing the game constantly for that long would be irritating



league of legends and non stop action? does not compute.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> league of legends and non stop action? does not compute.


he meant afk farm


----------



## Treerone (Feb 15, 2014)

Even when Dig doesn't make the move they throw at baron.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

ahahahahahaha baron plays


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> league of legends and non stop action? does not compute.


oh u know what i mean



RemChu said:


> giv e each team 3 2min time outs
> 
> would change the entire dynamic of the pro scene



I'd hate that

breaks and pauses exist in other games and sports because game design
using pauses to halt momentum and allow a team to recollect itself when psychologically they are fkn rekt is lame


----------



## Chausie (Feb 15, 2014)

VoDe said:


> wtf?
> 
> He's easiest to understand, at least for me.
> 
> lol



i think he's trolling, cause snoopeh doesn't even have that thick of an accent


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

Baron pit is Dig's one true kryptonite.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

damn it didi

#fedoratip


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh wow CLG is tied for 3rd. Good for them.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

I also like how phreak got moved to the challenger casting.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> I also like how phreak got moved to the challenger casting.



It is a great injustice to all pun-lovers, no longer having one of our own on the main stage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

its what he wants tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

and tbh phreak/kobe challenger casting combo is fucking hysterical


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

It's official.

I'm going to forever fail my promos.

This is maybe the 12th one since the season started.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2014)

git gud you fucking casul


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Idk man.

I just can't pass my promos.

Idk why.

Like, I lose the first one, win the second one, then lose the last one every single time.

I give up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

do u doe

do u rly


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's the pattern.

Like it's legitimately every single promo I lose, win, lose.

I think riot is fucking with me.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

SnK is one of the best animes i've seen. So fun. At least so far. on ep 10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

Just lost a 5v4 in silver....

ty based vayne for having 3 kills and doing squat,
ty jax jungle for raging the entire time,
ty tryndamere for splitting constantly and doing jack shit.
ty team for stalling the game as long as possible.

just bravo.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

@OS
How are you only now watching SnK?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Yeah, that's the pattern.
> 
> Like it's legitimately every single promo I lose, win, lose.
> 
> I think riot is fucking with me.




l0l w0w

thats a whole new level of blame redirection

not even ur team anymore

but fucking riot themselves



OS said:


> SnK is one of the best animes i've seen. So fun. At least so far. on ep 10.



its good except for when they try to be "original" then they failed fucking hard



RemChu said:


> Just lost a 5v4 in silver....
> 
> ty based vayne for having 3 kills and doing squat,
> ty jax jungle for raging the entire time,
> ...



welcome to silver
the first true test of sanity



Jiyeon said:


> @OS
> How are you only now watching SnK?



he was too busy trying to troll me for my annie fandom to actually watch it


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

Phreak has been seeing my comments about him.

He's decided to not let me pass B2.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2014)

> ty team for stalling the game as long as possible.



welcome to silver


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm watching it now because I was so annoyed of the fanbase when it aired that I felt disgusted thinking about getting involved.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2014)

SnK is the shit though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

OS said:


> I'm watching it now because I was so annoyed of the fanbase when it aired that I felt disgusted thinking about getting involved.


ditto fanbase put me off a bit. 

but uh i think i've lost interest in the series in general. felt like _Lost_, i was reading for the answers and they slow to come.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2014)

what a fucking annoying and lame bitches the TSM fans are. I'm not even hating on the team, just the fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm going to forever fail my promos.



Eh if in the back of your mind you think you will fail, you will fail. You're better off having the mindset you will succeed and just take it step by step, min by min, gold by gold.

and 

victory will be achieved.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 15, 2014)

I just started 2 weeks ago. Anyone have tips for lowbie games?  It seems like I win every game I support (either Soraka or Lulu) but I lose a lot more of the ones I don't support on. Big problem with people autolocking, not communicating and generally having no idea what they're doing.  Anyone have luck getting lowbies together or am I better off just filling the roles the others don't seem to understand? 

(this question comes after I was adc and "supported" by a Nasus who didn't know what warding was and complained about not getting cs )


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2014)

pick Nasus, learn how to farm Q, win games when your team doesn't lose towers in less than 10 min.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 16, 2014)

I now have five friends in dia, rest are plat. FML The army set me back. I'm climbing quick doe.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2014)

4N said:


> i go to romania and CLG wins
> 
> its clear i am the catalyst for CLG to win.



wait why are you coming to romania

i just woke up, explain pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

xerath is mad obnoxious


----------



## VoDe (Feb 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P4jUcpwr7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

althoguh it tickles me how badly people use his ult

but he's still really strong i thinx


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

> what a fucking annoying and lame bitches the TSM fans are. I'm not even hating on the team, just the fans.




....you just realized?
anyone who was attracted to the "yolo baylife" thing was guaranteed to be a douche bag


----------



## VoDe (Feb 16, 2014)

i like TSM


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Cronos said:


> wait why are you coming to romania
> 
> i just woke up, explain pls



He's in the army.

Deployed to Romania.

He's already there.


On another note, SnK is getting really weird and bad, the manga is a clusterfuck of ''wtf'' right now, I don't understand how they managed to fuck it up so badly.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

How so, Vae? I like it more and more.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Idk, I became a TSM fan because they were the first team to really show themselves having fun together. All those vlogs they did and stuff, it helped so much, was pretty much the only team to put itself out there.
And the trashbag wearing for lowest elo, and their general fucking around with eachother, and videos of them going to wallmart or failing at cooking, or vids like these:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMFaO7US2Ss[/YOUTUBE]


I dunno, it was all pretty hilarious at the time, made me root for them. Even moreso because Oddone was (and remains) my favourite streamer, and then they acquired Dyrus who was awesome at s1 worlds (Epik Gamer my first love, was rooting for them in s1 worlds) and was still a funny streamer at the time.


So yeah, that's why I became a TSM fan. Becoming a CLG fan became after that, because of the great rivalry and because CLG began to show more and more personality too. 
Pretty much like them because of ye days of old, and will continue to support both of them.

Hell it's why I like EG/Alliance, because I supported these guys during season 2 and they haven't done anything to drive me away yet.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

that vid is actually kinda obnoxious but idk, also funny

it's a hate/love thing

like always with TRM for me
or maybe it's regi's laugh


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Synnia said:


> How so, Vae? I like it more and more.



I think the plot is really weird, it's all over the place and there's a lot going on at once.

I dunno, unlike every other manga I've read, this shit just confuses me.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

I like TSM too, just not 99% of their fanbase.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah most of their fanbase is annoying to me as well


Tho it's mostly, I wish some other fucking fans would chant as well for once
I wouldn't mind the TSM chants if the other teams were chanted for as well

now it just feels


sad


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

So I was wondering why duo queueing in EUW didn't give you random spots in the pick order.

Turns out it got taken out from the EUW patch at the last second because of issues.
It's on NA though.

EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> I think the plot is really weird, it's all over the place and there's a lot going on at once.
> 
> I dunno, unlike every other manga I've read, this shit just confuses me.



Tbh, everything current ongoing with the plot has been foreshadowed for so long. If it feels 'all over the place' for you, you just didn't pay attention.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Doesn't even matter if it was foreshadowed, the plot is still going haywire atm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> althoguh it tickles me how badly people use his ult
> 
> but he's still really strong i thinx


at 6 and 11 the ult kinda lacks umph.

I was facing a xearth earlier, he got too excited and just like pre ulted and missed all the shots lol.

Manliest ut in the game though


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> He's in the army.
> 
> Deployed to Romania.
> 
> ...


can you sum it up, im too lazy to read the 4 or 5 chapters I've missed.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2014)

Just watch the anime

It makes it easier to grt into


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

there is a season 2?

I'm talking about the manga.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

That is all.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

For SnK some things worry me about the future plot. Like how do people actually become titans? you just inject them? And even then you have medicine that powerful and you can't make like poison gas or tranquilizers?


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Rofl what are you doing here


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Rofl what are you doing here



I made a post.

Thought that was actually pretty obvious. 

Also, I assume you left your manners in the bar/cafe you went to last night.
Not even a "hey"... 

Kids these days...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeroen. 

SnK is great. That is all.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Kayle nerfs are obviously not helping 

Hilarious early game though, everyone met mid lane and flashed in place.

No flashes in the game for the first 7 min.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Kayle wasn't nerfed though. 200-300 damage off Q super late game in favor of a much better W and free to cast R is of a buff.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I made a post.
> 
> Thought that was actually pretty obvious.
> 
> ...



I DIDN'T DRINK LAST NIGHT

I KNOW

IT'S AMAZING


also you might be so old you're closer to death than to your birth but that doesn't make me a kid at 23 years old m8


but fine

hallo jeroen
hoe gaat het


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> Jeroen.
> 
> SnK is great. That is all.



Manlio. 
Your departure from NF lasted shorter than mine. I am disappoint.

SnK... is nice. I wouldn't call it great, though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> Kayle wasn't nerfed though. 200-300 damage off Q super late game in favor of a much better W and free to cast R is of a buff.



Her dmg nerf was just ''you have to auto them two more times before they die''


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> I DIDN'T DRINK LAST NIGHT
> 
> I KNOW
> 
> ...







Mr. Waffles said:


> Manlio.
> Your departure from NF lasted shorter than mine. I am disappoint.
> 
> SnK... is nice. I wouldn't call it great, though.



The good people of NFodia needed me.

I'm not the hero they need, but the one they deserve...smh. Poor NF.



Vae said:


> Her dmg nerf was just ''you have to auto them two more times before they die''



Sometimes only once lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> I DIDN'T DRINK LAST NIGHT
> 
> I KNOW
> 
> ...



> didn't drink

Clearly a sign of the coming apocalypse.

You're almost a decade younger than me, so, to me, you will forever be a kid. 

Hey Diederik
Oh het gaat zijn gangetje. Kan beter, kan slechter.
Jij ?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> The good people of NFodia needed me.
> 
> I'm not the hero they need, but the one they deserve...smh. Poor NF.



Poor NF indeed.
Having a hero that would love nothing more than a good zombie apocalypse. 

Bring on the zombies.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi and Waffle's convo is like two twelve year old girls writing on each other's Facebook walls. Most boring thing I ever read.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Poor NF indeed.
> Having a hero that would love nothing more than a good zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Bring on the zombies.





> Having a hero that would love





> love





> *love*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Didi and Waffle's convo is like two twelve year old girls writing on each other's Facebook walls. Most boring thing I ever read.



Sin, stop saying we're like you. Seriously.

Insulting us like this...


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

it's a convo thread Synnia

it's always been a convo thread
only difference is this one gives postcount 

get with the times



Mr. Waffles said:


> > didn't drink
> 
> Clearly a sign of the coming apocalypse.
> 
> ...




Mijn naam is Diederick jij verdomde pauperhoer 
En zelfde, niks speciaals


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh please.

Like you wouldn't LOVE a zombie apocalypse.

Who are you trying to fool here, bro.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyway, tijd om te gaan koken. Rep mij om het goed te maken Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Mijn naam is Diederick jij verdomde pauperhoer
> En zelfde, niks speciaals



Nou niet gaan doen alsof die c zo speciaal is. 

Hoe is het studenten leven ?
Als jij nog steeds studeert in ieder geval.... >.>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

English only in this thread, you fuckers.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> English only in this thread, you fuckers.



English, friend, do you speak it ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Like you wouldn't LOVE a zombie apocalypse.



I would like it very much, yes.

But I wouldn't quite love it.

To suggest otherwise...

IT MAKES ME REALLY ANGRY!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> I would like it very much, yes.
> 
> But I wouldn't quite love it.
> 
> ...



So, you're trying to fool yourself. Gotcha.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

While I approve of your choice of pics to reply with, you do know that you're just proving me right, right ?

And that question is rhetorical, cause obviously you know.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 16, 2014)

Reported for rep whoring.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

i have never felt so conflicted in my entire life
and once i had to choose between salad and soup


----------



## Chausie (Feb 16, 2014)

what soup was it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

tomato basil


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> i have never felt so conflicted in my entire life
> and once i had to choose between salad and soup



Silly Manlio....

So silly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

Katarina has some of the best custom skins in the game....
[youtube]ySTJdB9VxVE[/youtube]

silly


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

Soup is for fucking kings


----------



## Chausie (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> tomato basil



with a cheese sandwich?

love dipping cheese sandwiches in tomato soup


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Chausie said:


> with a cheese sandwich?
> 
> love dipping cheese sandwiches in tomato soup





chausie confirmed for god tier taste


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> chausie confirmed for god tier taste



Lol Wario.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

fucking didi gets me everytime


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

I should eat sometime around now


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> fucking didi gets me everytime



praise be me


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Sigh, always gotta carry these noob lords.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

You should play with me more often, Vae-chan, so I can do the carrying instead.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't play with the worst players of all time.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> Sigh, always gotta carry these noob lords.



bitch please


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> I don't play with the worst players of all time.



I don't see a problem, then.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2014)

Synnia said:


> I don't see a problem, then.



He seems to, though.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

so my first impression of normals draft pick is that it's the worst of the games. Singed with rylais, seraphs, and RoA with no armor or mr. And a Vi who ganked bot only once and it was a terrible gank.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

"I think it will be a bloody game"

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE JATT


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, time to see Mancloud miss more Gragas ults


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh god Mancloud gragas.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

So why the fuck didn't voyboy go to help push them off the red buff


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

Zuna looks like those little bear things from starwars


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

VAYNE IS EZ.

WAD BEAT ME IN CRIT STRIKE DMG THOUGH.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

worst soraka build eu ever


----------



## Chausie (Feb 16, 2014)

my nami is amazing tbh


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

curse going hyphy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

rofl mancloud is such a terrible gragas holy fucking shit


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

>zuna doing literally nothing
 best rosterchange earth




my god is xdgg getting blown the fuck out


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

XDG games are pretty much Velocity games at this point. Only pain from watching them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

>Curse stomping
>voyboy getting trashed

can this guy expand hsi gimmick champion pool or just get fucking cut doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

what pisses me off most though is how voyboy is always like "i can pretty much play every champion well" but tries to go and be a hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and fails 80% of the time or blame dumb ass level 1 first blood throws on having a cold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

and i used to really think he was the shit in rock solid

MY HATE IS THE RESULT OF WOUNDED LOVE


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Voyboy getting kicked.

Probably never going to happen even though he is irrelevant in mid.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Voyboy was only good during IPL3


never achieved that level of play again


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

How does Voy consistently lose mid so hard every week wtf


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Even the Curse fanboy agrees, this pleases me


Shows just how far voy has fallen


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Because Voy is bad at mid.

But with the bringing back of Saint, Curse doesn't seem to mind being a mid tier team.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Right when we shit talk him


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Voyboy was only good during IPL3
> 
> 
> never achieved that level of play again



He was a god on Lee Sin top that tournament.

Unstoppable.

EDIT: Wait, you mean IPL4 right?

He wasn't in IPL3.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Voy would also be bad at top in this meta, he can't play tanks


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

And then he gives shut down gold  

This fucking guy


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Going in on Zuna was stupid too, what was Saint thinking?


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Curse's comp sucks against xdg's comp, xdg can just split up easily to avoid curse's wombocombo, and then use sivir movespeed to engage hard on them after curse has blown their shit (or use the sivir movespeed as part of the splitting up easily and then reengage after with trundle/gragas/annie)


as seen in that last fight


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't even know why they gave them Sivir tbh.

Sivir just wrecks people week in week out, ban it or take it at this point.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

and then Jatt says what I just said like 30 seconds later rofl


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Cop going so fucking ham though.

This is like watching piglet I think it was on ezreal at worlds.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

voy should've just picked Kha'zix or something, or hell, Ahri

That would've been a good pick against their comp

not fucking Vladimir


oh well they could still win by outplaying just because xdgg is fucking trash


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

AWNSER MY QUESTION DIDI FUCK.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

it just occurred to me that these days COP is curse's best player

how things have fkn changed


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

I actually think Zekent was performing the best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

hence these days ;]


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> AWNSER MY QUESTION DIDI FUCK.



how the fuck should I have known that you edited your post


I meant IPL3

the one Dignitas won


WAIT NO I JUST LOOKED IT UP
EVEN THO DIGNITAS WON

HE WASN'T PLAYING WITH THEM

top
fucking
lel


Guess I did mean IPL4


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Rolled them even though hemoplague only hit like 1 person lmao


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, I played against a Chogath who was gold in s1 the other day.

I was kinda surprised to see his icon.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 16, 2014)

Why is Cop Curse's best player? This makes no sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

because he's played the best this split of the players on the currently active roster


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 16, 2014)

I miss the good ole' days where Cop would run away instead of auto attacking. Him being useful makes me sick.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Oh yeah, I played against a Chogath who was gold in s1 the other day.
> 
> I was kinda surprised to see his icon.





This guy?

That's a Bronze icon


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Well not too surprised on the Veigar pick since Scarra's probuilds thing was filled with it but not sure on the pick against C9's comp.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> This guy?
> 
> That's a Bronze icon


Colours too hard


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Wtf is QT doing.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> so my first impression of normals draft pick is that it's the worst of the games. Singed with rylais, seraphs, and RoA with no armor or mr. And a Vi who ganked bot only once and it was a terrible gank.



That's not an unusual Singed build.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2014)

You could say Shyvana went...

Balls deep.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> That's not an unusual Singed build.



That's actually pretty standard ._.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Some quality LCS games today.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Good see hero kill hero comp by c9

Balls and Lemonnation carrying hard


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Like the casters said, I'm surprised that they made the comp work since they literally had little CC (Hook + Panth stun) but they used it to their advantage. 

Scarra's Veigar was pretty good though, I want to see more of it in the LCS. I feel Dig's bot lane messed up that game but it could be just C9 bot lane played it better. That baron wall again, made me lol if that was going to happen the same thing again against dig.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Good see hero kill hero comp by c9
> 
> Balls and Lemonnation carrying hard



Why you never play with us on EUW these days.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> That's not an unusual Singed build.





Demonic Shaman said:


> That's actually pretty standard ._.



If it was spread out between armor and mr that would not be a problem but the top lane tank has no armor or mr then wth are we supposed to do if he takes 1/8 damage from an ez q.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why you never play with us on EUW these days.



cuz I'm watching lcs?


also you're being a bit dramatic

I have always played less than anyone else in this thread


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> If it was spread out between armor and mr that would not be a problem but the top lane tank has no armor or mr then wth are we supposed to do if he takes 1/8 damage from an ez q.



You don't understand

Singed builds those items as core
I dont know the exact situation so i cant say whether buying Armor or MR would've been better, but what he bought is core and usually rush. Nothing out of the ordinary. 

It's not about balancing HP with Resistances, it's just what Singed builds. Even InvertedComposer, most famous Singed player only build Thornmail for armor and Abyssal at most for MR.
It's a different playstyle than the Tank Singed that was seen in the past, but it's definitely viable and plausible.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> If it was spread out between armor and mr that would not be a problem but the top lane tank has no armor or mr then wth are we supposed to do if he takes 1/8 damage from an ez q.



It's because his ultimate gives him the stats and his passive lets him have extra health too. The three items (RoA, Seraph, Rylais) are just what Singeds usually buy. Then they get the stats afterwards (Thornmail / Randuins / etc).


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

If he wanted health he should have gotten tear. Then RoA then an armor item at least.


EDIT: Actually since their only ad was ez abyssal would be ideal.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

comeback pls


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

snoopeh best bear na


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> If he wanted *health* he should have gotten *tear*. Then RoA then an armor item at least.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually since their only ad was ez abyssal would be ideal.



I'm confused. 

Anyways we're just saying it's a pretty standard build for Singed. Those three items are core for him and it's not odd at all because his ultimate gives him the stats he need.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

this game is ogn level quality


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

> Cop going so fucking ham though.
> 
> This is like watching piglet I think it was on ezreal at worlds.




lol
i watched that game
it was not the same


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

pete best positioning world


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Coast games are so fun to watch.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 16, 2014)

just so you all know, vae on draven against a blitz is depressing to watch

i should start keeping count of the times he gets hooked


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Damn Innox got fucking obliterated in that last fight

had no MR besides BV so he went from full to 1/3 hp in a split second due to nidalee

definitely a big factor in that last fight cuz he couldn't do shit because of it



that and yolopete positioning TM


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

> Coast games are so fun to watch.




games past 35 minutes are usually cancerous


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Lol is that a roccat shirt on Doublelift?


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

FUCK YEAH CLG TSM TIME GET HYPE



always the best games of the season




I don't know who to root for goddammit

I'm a bit more fan of TSM

but considering the standings, CLG winning would be better to suit my interests in supporting both teams





Oh well I'll be happy whoever wins as long as both teams play really good


----------



## Wesley (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope it's a blood bath.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Why didn't they first pick Dexter Vi


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

I like both teams but I want to see CLG win this game because it will show that the NA LCS isn't that completely dominated by two teams. 

As long the top three are C9, TSM, and CLG, I'm satisfied. Dig is never going to get relegated doe.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> FUCK YEAH CLG TSM TIME GET HYPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DON'T KNOW WHO TO ROOT FOR?

TRAITOR. GO DIE IN A FIRE. 

TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

IT'S ONLY BECAUSE OF THE STANDINGS


NOT CONSIDERING THAT

I WANT TSM TO WIN
WHILE CLG STILL GIVES A GOOD SHOWING


BUT WITH THE STANDINGS AS THEY ARE, AND WITH THE WHOLE DEXTER DEBACLE FUCKING CLG EARLY IN THE SPLIT
I WANT CLG TO WIN



SO REALLY I'M HAPPY EITHER WAY
AS LONG AS BOTH TEAMS LOOK STRONG





WHY ARE WE SHOUTING


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

> Why didn't they first pick Dexter Vi


because they didn't want to


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter wrong hotkeys.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

STOP FOCUSING DYRUS GODDAMMIT


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

hey guys i heard clg beat cloud 9 that means they're good right?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Keep focusing Dyrus. 



Darth said:


> hey guys i heard clg beat cloud 9 that means they're good right?



Dumpstered


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

like holy shit each fucking fight


they do a pretty great lulu+shyvana combo

and then they decide to fuck it up by throwing all the rest of their damage on the mundo who regens it all


fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

ive been telling these guys on skype

the problem with not focusing mundo is if you leave him alone then he just runs through ur whole team because he's a supertank that does as much damage as a carry

fair stuff


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

hot damn that turtle burst

edit: oh there was a spear with it too, thank you recap


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

doublelifts kiting is not human


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


THE DEXTER/NIEN STEAL


THEN THE DOUBLE KITING
PLUS THE LINK HELP



OH MYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODD


clg tsm delivering as usual fuck yeah


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

So excited that NA isn't 1 top team right now. TSM may be dominant but C9 and CLG are right behind


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Holy damn this game. 

CLG vs. TSM always entertaining


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

dyrus world class ttop laner


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Why would they force that turret so hard...


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

ARGH

IF YOURE GOING FOR THAT TURRET SO HARD THAT YOU DIE


AT LEAST FINISH THAT TURRET
INSTEAD OF BEING LIKE HURRDURR THEY HIT US WE MUST FIGHT HERE


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

why are you caps locking


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

that was, kinda stompy. 

CLG was always 6k+ gold behind. 

rEkT.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> ive been telling these guys on skype
> 
> *the problem with not focusing mundo is if you leave him alone then he just runs through ur whole team because he's a supertank that does as much damage as a carry*
> 
> fair stuff



Pretty sure I was the one saying that for 10 min to Hady while you sat there quiet.

You piece of shit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

That was a good game imo but it was pretty sloppy from CLG. They invested so much damage on Dyrus and couldn't even kill him. 

Xpecial is a fucking god with those hooks though


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

GG to TSM.



Darth said:


> that was, kinda stompy.
> 
> CLG was always 6k+ gold behind.
> 
> rEkT.



Trying this hard. lol


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

>40 minute game
>stomp

pick one


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

GG tsm
xpecial/turtle/bjergsen carried that one


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Ehhh, I'm happy. CLG had a good showing, despite some incredibly derp moment, they also had brilliant moments. Definitely top 3 atm. TSM the stronkest team atm tho.


1. TSM
2. CLG
2. C9
4. Dignitas
5. Curse
5. Coast
5. EG
8. XDG


imo

Curse is better than Coast/EG at their best, but inconsistent. EG and Coast are about the same level. XDG is trash. CLG and C9 can both beat eachother atm, I think. Yesterdays game was just CLG outpicking C9 mostly (rotations were also better but still I think these teams are extremely close). 

Dignitas is better than the rest, but still slightly worse than my top 3 teams I think. Only even with CLG in the standings because of the Dexter debacle.

And TSM on top because they're just the best right now, but CLG and C9 are extremely close.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

One day, a support will get MVP in the NA LCS.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Would have liked to see CLG first pick Vi, not sure why they wanted Cait so much.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

tsm is on top because all of their lanes can compete with any other lane and bjergsen has better shot calling than anyone else in NA based on what i've seen

i mean, it's not mandu level
but then again what is

GG pretty sure tsm is best team in NA+EU


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Ehhh, I'm happy. CLG had a good showing, despite some incredibly derp moment, they also had brilliant moments. Definitely top 3 atm. TSM the stronkest team atm tho.
> 
> 
> 1. TSM
> ...



The bans and picks were kind of iffy for CLG here as well. I don't think they expected Bjerg's Nidalee? And pokes are really good against Lulus cause she doesn't have any healing herself. Vae was right about not picking up Vi for Dexter because his olaf was pretty meh this game and a Vi would be definitely best against someone like Nidalee. CLG just didn't have the hard engage other than a leona ult which can easily be avoided by a Nid and a Shyv who has to dive in which is also easily avoidable.

I mean I guess I can understand why they FP cait for Doublelift and take it away from Turtle but I feel Doublelift can adapt against Cait if Turtle does pick it. 

I feel TSM picks and bans were won in that sense but CLG could've adapted against it. Going for Dyrus and not killing him; Turtle getting a triple despite Doublelift was outcsing him; and the spears chunking Link and Aphro pretty much sealed it for CLG.

I could go on and on about analyzing the game but it's done. GG TO TSM, dominant as always


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Trying this hard. lol



I'm fueled by the tears of CLG fans.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Marcel Feldkamp ‏@CLG_dexter  1m
@C9Charlie predicted every pick of them, even in the exact pick order.. but idk ;p

Okay I was wrong about not predicting the Nidalee. zzzz.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm fueled by the tears of CLG fans.



Considering the whole thread was about CLG rekting C9 yesterday (Majority from 4N), all fans gotta learn to take it after a loss.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm fueled by the tears of CLG fans.



 **


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

I think next time CLG should pick ali support for the mundo and shyvs. Best to get that tanks dps champ out of the way while you deal with the carries.

Or lee sin.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

CLG most likely isn't top 3. 

At best they're even with Dig in terms of skill. But atm, top 2 is TSM>Cloud 9. With a tie for 3rd with CLG and Dig. 

Lets not get ahead of ourselves Didi.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Considering the whole thread was about CLG rekting C9 yesterday (Majority from 4N), all fans gotta learn to take it after a loss.


Monte spun that spinner and it landed on "win 1 game to give fans false hope". 


Treerone said:


> **


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

I AM GETTING AHEAD OF MYSELF AND I DO NOT give a darn






CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh shit, Garen.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

GAREN

GAREN

*GAREN*


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

disagree
i still think clg is on par with c9
the problem with c9s was always their lanes


needless to say that double and aphro are going to shit on sneaky and lemon every single time





the deciding factor is if meteos can stop the bleeding or if hai can carry









go back and watch every clg/c9 game ever and you'll see that in the majority of them clg would always go even or be ahead in laning phase. they only lost cause of rotations. i can't say the same for when they play tsm


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Chocochip (Feb 16, 2014)

αce said:


> dyrus world class ttop laner



Nah dude, top class for NA, he gets dumpstered far too often by asian laners.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope westrice does well, always liked him


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

holy hell just shout fucking CLB then or something

fucking USA chants

why are murrikans so fucking dumb


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

Chocochip said:


> Nah dude, top class for NA, he gets dumpstered far too often by asian laners.



not sure but I think he was being sarcastic?

IMO Dyrus can be world class as long as he's playing with TSM. As his playstyle only compliments his team. His synergy with Xpecial and Oddone is amazing.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

damn


so many people so close to death there

pretty exciting game so far


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

> Nah dude, top class for NA, he gets dumpstered far too often by asian laners.



was being sarcastic
hes far from l0l

well...define world class i guess
he can probably survive in EU


last few times a korean top laner has met an eu top laner didn't end so well though
e.g. - all stars
najin black sword vs gambit gaming


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

dw Phreak, I got your Pantheon joke


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

ace reminding me expession retired. 

sad days.

Darien's pretty good but he's no Expession.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

And honestly TSM would probably dominate current EU LCS just as hard as they're dominating NA.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

oh yeah Expession retired

sad indeed


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Did Sword play against Blaze with their new roster or were the changes after that?


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

changes were after NLB.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2014)

expession played
flame goond him but yeah
wasn't really his fault
team got rekt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure I was the one saying that for 10 min to Hady while you sat there quiet.
> 
> You piece of shit



wut

i said it FIRST

u blind

just like how u blind to me saying i was playing ARAM



OS said:


> I think next time CLG should pick ali support for the mundo and shyvs. Best to get that tanks dps champ out of the way while you deal with the carries.
> 
> Or lee sin.



lol not lee support

but thats not a bad idea tbh

janna better tho i think 

though she would still be bad against nid/poke



Treerone said:


> Oh shit, Garen.





Didi said:


> GAREN
> 
> GAREN
> 
> *GAREN*



yeah too bad westrice is...uh...



Darth said:


> And honestly TSM would probably dominate current EU LCS just as hard as they're dominating NA.



idk

i think theyre better than every team there with possibly the exception of missile kittens


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Man, even if LMQ wins this game/this series

Complexity Black is looking good


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

Goddammit XDG


RobertxLee is clearly good

everyone sees this

why not listen to what everybody says

it's so fucking clear
put him as your adc
and xmithy back in the jungle

xdg pls


why does everybody see this but you
keeping your shit zuna in only cuz the coach is his brother is NOT a good reason dammit


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't even think switching back would fix their problems at this point. Even Bloodwater and Benny are playing like shit when they're usually pretty good. Mancloud missing his jungler doesn't mean he should be missing body slams and ultis and playing terrible.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

True, true, but I still think it's what they should have gone for initially, and what would still be a better move than what they're doing atm


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai is stepping up its game.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> wut
> 
> i said it FIRST
> 
> ...



I meant Lee jungle or lee top. I also think Fizz is good too since he does percent health damage iirc.

btw on ep 16. Levi is olev. I think his VA does him very well.


And I didn't expect Annie to care for humans. Saw her saying sorry in one ep.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

All you said about Mundo was ''he does too much dmg for how tanky he is''

You never mentioned why he had to be focused or anything, you cunt nugget.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

[7:28:54 PM] Vae: >Focuses Dyrs
[7:28:57 PM] Vae: >He doesn't dire
[7:29:00 PM] Vae: >lose fight
[7:29:04 PM] Vae: WHEN WILL THEY FUCKING LEARN
[7:29:16 PM] James Archibald: its like
[7:29:24 PM] James Archibald: theyve never seen mundos abilites before
[7:29:30 PM] MarovA: the thing is
[7:29:30 PM] James Archibald: WHY WONT HE DIE IM CONFUSED
[7:29:33 PM] MarovA: like i said
[7:29:42 PM] MarovA: if u dont kill mundo
[7:29:44 PM] Probably Hady: [7:28 PM] James Archibald: 

<<< and have them scale off ap harderdumbest idea i have heard
[7:29:46 PM] MarovA: he just does to much fucking damage
[7:29:52 PM] MarovA: and runs through ur team anyways

come again


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2014)

gg LMQ

finally time for bed zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2014)

the interview at the end cracked me up


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> [7:28:54 PM] Vae: >Focuses Dyrs
> [7:28:57 PM] Vae: >He doesn't dire
> [7:29:00 PM] Vae: >lose fight
> [7:29:04 PM] Vae: WHEN WILL THEY FUCKING LEARN
> ...



That doesn't even mention the reason as to why you have to focus him, all you said was he did too much damage and runs through the team.

Come again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

>if you dont kill him

>he does

>too much damage

vae, ur reaching like monkey d. luffy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

The twitter between CLG and TSM is too friendly. WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

WAD said:


> ive been telling these guys on skype
> 
> the problem with not focusing mundo is if you leave him alone then he just runs through ur whole team because he's a supertank that does as much damage as a carry
> 
> fair stuff





Vae said:


> Pretty sure I was the one saying that for 10 min to Hady while you sat there quiet.
> 
> You piece of shit



in fact 

as evidenced i did say it first 

now u take what i said, claim u said it, and somehow claim that this is not ample reason to suggest why someone needs to be focused

gg vae

rekt


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Except you didn't make it any more obvious other than ''he has to die because he's tanky and does a lot of damage''

But okay, continue to sprout bullshit about how you were telling us on skype about this in detail and how he would wreck the backlines when you never even mentioned that.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The twitter between CLG and TSM is too friendly. WHAT IS GOING ON


It's the apocalypse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2014)

holy shit how desperate can you be

just concede you're looking really pathetic right now and i really dont want to have to tryhard an articulate my thoughts fully and properly to show you how much of a moron you are atm


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you upset, Waddles?


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The twitter between CLG and TSM is too friendly. WHAT IS GOING ON



Isn't everyone in the LCS friendly? Except maybe Hotshot and saint.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2014)

Vae thats copyright

'Cunt nugget'
Thats my word


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

I swear right before season 5 starts foreign teams will start seeing NA as a hotspot to compete and up their chances to go to worlds.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2014)

I missed the motherfcking game but I heard it was a good one... though the score looks hella bad >_> 

And all this doublelift praise too like wtf

Whats happening?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> Isn't everyone in the LCS friendly? Except maybe Hotshot and saint.



NA is known for their (previous) drama though aka Doublelift 'everyone is trash' persona (I remember when Doublelift called Coast the worst team in LCS and then losing to them lol afterwards) and especially Dyrus 'all the other teams are irrelevant especially CLG'  

There are other incidents too but NA is pretty much known for the drama.

It's entertaining though!


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

So SnK. I know Reiner is the armored titan so when you notice the details now it's so well done that you wouldn't think it was him.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 16, 2014)

Saint and TOO don't like each other AFAIK.



4N said:


> I missed the motherfcking game but I heard it was a good one... though the score looks hella bad >_>
> 
> And all this doublelift praise too like wtf
> 
> Whats happening?



It was close for most of the game. CLG just made 1 more mistake here and there but were still putting up a fight even when they were down.

As for the doublelift praise
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure what you're reading exactly but he was able to get away from a chasing Thresh and Nid pretty well, he survived a pretty grim situation near blue buff, etc. It was a high quality game all around. Blue buff thing was


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Except you didn't make it any more obvious other than ''he has to die because he's tanky and does a lot of damage''
> 
> But okay, continue to sprout bullshit about how you were telling us on skype about this in detail and how he would wreck the backlines when you never even mentioned that.





WAD said:


> holy shit how desperate can you be
> 
> just concede you're looking really pathetic right now and i really dont want to have to tryhard an articulate my thoughts fully and properly to show you how much of a moron you are atm



You nerds


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Saint and TOO don't like each other AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah thank you

but yes, a lot of pros have praised doublelift's playing this game which is hella unusual because they prefer to make fun of him. rekkles, candypanda and dyrus first come to mind.

go on reddit if you want to know more.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 17, 2014)

Chocochip said:


> Nah dude, top class for NA, he gets dumpstered far too often by asian laners.



and Darien, Xaxus and sOAZ >>>>>>>>>>>>> Dyrus

i would really like to see TSM vs Roccat match


----------



## VoDe (Feb 17, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> NA is known for their (previous) drama though aka Doublelift 'everyone is trash' persona (I remember when Doublelift called Coast the worst team in LCS and then losing to them lol afterwards) and especially Dyrus 'all the other teams are irrelevant especially CLG'
> 
> There are other incidents too but NA is pretty much known for the drama.
> 
> It's entertaining though!



or Doublelift Tweet to Fnatic #GetRekt

which resulted to this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVPb081r-n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2014)

It's all for entertainment VoDe. To build hype.

Rekkles also praised Doublelift's mechanics in the tsm vs. clg.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 17, 2014)

Done with ranked for today, that Mundo gave me a cancer


----------



## Chausie (Feb 17, 2014)

hey hey! new has a cover of one of my fave banshees songs in the background,


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

Chausie said:


> hey hey! new has a cover of one of my fave banshees songs in the background,



Damn, still 2 and a half months before it even starts. 

Soooo looooong.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2014)

1 and a half, learn math fool

starts beginning of april/end of march, somewhere around there


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

Levi is the based god.


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GMxcCPFw--g[/YOUTUBE]

don't like their new song :<


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

Didi said:


> 1 and a half, learn math fool
> 
> starts beginning of april/end of march, somewhere around there



that's still a long time but not so bad I guess.


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]GMxcCPFw--g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> don't like their new song :<



probably because it's using a meh song with it. Eminem just isn't gonna make the same music he used to. And Rihanna always comes off as the background singer who just repeats the same shit again and again.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

VoDe said:


> and Darien, Xaxus and sOAZ >>>>>>>>>>>>> Dyrus
> 
> i would really like to see TSM vs Roccat match



whoa wtf is this?

I just saw this. 

This post is retarded.

Vode you're retarded.

Stop making retarded posts.


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

what's wrong with thinking they are better than dyrus?


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2014)

Dyrus is a top tier top laner


Shy praised him after all stars, that says something


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2014)

Vode overrating eurropean players

What else is new?


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

Didi said:


> Dyrus is a top tier top laner
> 
> 
> Shy praised him after all stars, that says something



And Soaz beat Shy. Now I don't think they are THAT much better but the certainly come off as better.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 17, 2014)

OS said:


> And Soaz beat Shy. Now I don't think they are THAT much better but the certainly come off as better.



That was one match where Shy kinda derped.  But in that tournament he dumpstered everyone including demolishing PDD, who was dominating everyone until he met Shy.  I still feel that everyone is a tier below Flame though, Shy included.


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2014)

> And Soaz beat Shy. Now I don't think they are THAT much better but the certainly come off as better.


in the 1v1?
l0l that means nothing to be honest


go back and watch eu vs korea
shy beyond dumpstered soaz in lane both games before diamond came in with eve in one of them


and toyz won the best mid laner at that tournament when ambition clearly was




> Shy praised him after all stars, that says something



his performance at all stars and worlds tells me otherwise
like, the two games against skt pretty much solidified it for me
he overextended as top lane karthus against a lee the one game
and then he chose not to freeze his lane as rumble the other game and bengi destroyed him


little things like that, which i know players like flame, impact wouldn't make exclude him from being top tier in my eyes


that and he's never really ever performed well on an international stage against top tier top laners anyways


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> That was one match where Shy kinda derped.  But in that tournament he dumpstered everyone including demolishing PDD, who was dominating everyone until he met Shy.  I still feel that everyone is a tier below Flame though, Shy included.



Impact > Flame.


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2014)

> Impact > Flame.



we're gonna have to agree to disagree on this one
you criticized flame for playing really unconventional champs in the top lane in the past but
that was just blaze pulling out cheese


he honestly just resorts to mundo, shyv and renekton these days
and his shyvana is the best i've seen so far




although i will say that this is arguable so w.e.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2014)

No matter what you say, Impact is better than Flame in my eyes.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> No matter what you say, Impact is better than Flame in my eyes.



We'll have to agree to disagree here though from what I recall you've never really rated Flame that highly.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

Flame is one of the best top laners in the world, but I don't think he's better than Impact.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't really compare Flame and Impact. They both fill different roles for their teams.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2014)

Carried my team with Blitz


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2014)

Flame makes my heart flutter so he better top lanah 4 tru


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

this exists


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2014)

4N said:


> Flame makes my heart flutter so he better top lanah 4 tru



Can you even go on skype u shitter


----------



## VoDe (Feb 17, 2014)

4N said:


> Vode overrating eurropean players
> 
> What else is new?



how can you overrate the best?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2014)

i think u misread he didnt say "korean"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2014)

I gifted you something 4N, I hope you like it <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2014)

I gifted you something Ace, I hope you like it <3


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








MY BACK HURTS, BUT DIDI SHARED MY LOAD.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2014)

you bastards I already cope with back problems irl, and now you do this to me in game 


still don't get where your healing comes from
accidental spellvamp from runes?
or from masteries (is there still spellvamp in the utility mastery or something?)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2014)

THE POTS HEALED ME FOR 7K.

IT'S TRUE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2014)

>playing ziggs

DIDNT NEED MORE OF A REASON TO DISLIKE U TBH


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2014)

> I gifted you something Ace, I hope you like it <3



im actually considering cutting you


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2014)

What did he get you.

My child.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> What did he get you.
> 
> My child.



No, nothing that bad


----------



## Bioness (Feb 17, 2014)

"Custom games will now temporarily require a minimum of 5 summoners due to higher than normal game traffic."

Riot pls.

Like it is a Monday night, shit like this shouldn't happen.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> "Custom games will now temporarily require a minimum of 5 summoners due to higher than normal game traffic."
> 
> Riot pls.
> 
> Like it is a Monday night, shit like this shouldn't happen.



lol wtf?

that's pretty lame.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 17, 2014)

TSM TSM TSM TSM The General > All of Korea TSM TSM TSM.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 17, 2014)

Thread = dead. Good job me. Learned by the general. TSM!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it's cause everyone just talks on skype now.


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

but I'm never there


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

OS said:


> but I'm never there



sometimes you gotta be grateful for the smaller things in life.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 17, 2014)

one of these days wad is gonna get a heart attack from his raging when playing this game


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> sometimes you gotta be grateful for the smaller things in life.



Darth-kun.......





























































































































































































































































































die


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

lol i only rage when playing with u guys

and only when im on skype

its mostly pseudo-rage

for comical purposes tbh


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 18, 2014)

Played some ARAM tonight, and 2 of our people disconnected at like level 7, setting up what should have been a 3v5 stomp. Instead we go ape shit and match their 5, getting about 75 kills total against their 30 or so by the end. I was Zyra, and we had Leona and Kayle.



Playing high is for real.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 18, 2014)

So why don't people play support Zyra anymore?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

because its a meta where the  holy trinity of supports is leona/thresh/annie and you will basically die in half a second the moment they decide to do some gardening


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 18, 2014)

Isn't Annie pretty squishy too though...? 

I guess having a stun that isn't a skillshot makes up for that.  >.>


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Isn't Annie pretty squishy too though...?
> 
> I guess having a stun that isn't a skillshot makes up for that.  >.>


squishy...

Molten Shield COOLDOWN: 10 COST: 20 MANA
ACTIVE: For 5 seconds, Annie is surrounded by a shield of fire, increasing her armor and magic resistance and dealing magic damage to enemies each time they use a basic attack against her.
ARMOR & MAGIC RESIST: 20 / 30 / 40 / 50 / 60
MAGIC DAMAGE: 20 / 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 (+ 20% AP)


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2014)

OS said:


> Darth-kun.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat is one high quality black lagoon gif.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

pretty legit


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2014)

dat vae level troll doe


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> lol i only rage when playing with u guys
> 
> and only when im on skype
> 
> ...



Suuuure, that's what it is.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> because its a meta where the  holy trinity of supports is leona/thresh/annie and you will basically die in half a second the moment they decide to do some gardening



I love it when people go annie support. I dance around annie support.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

with what champ?

because annie is pretty ridiculous


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2014)

Brand Supp ofc.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Psychic said:


> I love it when people go annie support. I dance around annie support.



Lolwhat.

Annie support is terror, you don't just ''dance around'' it.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

Psychic said:


> I love it when people go annie support. I dance around annie support.



i was told you're a crazy rager stalker person, and that people should stay the fuck away from you for their own good.

 is this true?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Chausie stirring up some drama.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

what are you on about

what are you on about

what are you on about


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Hady called you a wonderful person though.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

Cronos?????

Wanna join for the normals????

WE NEEEEEEED 2 PERSONS FOOOOOOOOOOOOOR FULL TEAM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

[youtube]fIgzLZae3gI[/youtube]


fucking
died
this is for you
jiyeon


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Cronos?????
> 
> Wanna join for the normals????
> 
> WE NEEEEEEED 2 PERSONS FOOOOOOOOOOOOOR FULL TEAM



nah i'm at my dorm, tons of proxies to get by so no thanks, also i'm not bored here


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

y u so med vode.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> y u so med vode.



cause you're a fucking ass, ditching people like that isn't cool

no wonder you have no friends what so ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

*sips tea casually*


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2014)

do u even drink tea.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> [youtube]fIgzLZae3gI[/youtube]
> 
> 
> fucking
> ...



this is not fun when you can understand what they really say and have seen the original video 93841985612347571923421637 times already



> 93841985612347571923421637



number not exaggerated


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

VoDe said:


> cause you're a fucking ass, ditching people like that isn't cool
> 
> no wonder you have no friends what so ever





he's my friend tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> do u even drink tea.



iced tea
casually


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

VoDe said:


> cause you're a fucking ass, ditching people like that isn't cool
> 
> no wonder you have no friends what so ever



So upset, like you've never ditched people before 

Now I know why you're in a group with those people 

Then there's the fact that you did actually DC like 4 times from skype the last 5 minutes before we were gonna queue.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

i will survive!

oh and so long as i know how to love i know i stay alive

i got all my life to live, i got all my love to give

i will survive!

do dooo do ded odo dod od dooooo doooooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

what are u on about


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

She was humming that in skype and it gave me a headache.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

I just bought the Hexakill and Life after Death bundles because I was out cheaper than if I'd buy the champs/skins later on individually. 

So I just got 8 new champs. I'm especially curious towards Zac and Yorick, since they never have been free since I started playing.

So much money spent though. >_>

Well, you are a skin whore or you aren't...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

zac and yorick both shit


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Zac is fun, but yeah he's shit.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> She was humming that in skype and it gave me a headache.



my singing isn't that bad!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> So upset, like you've never ditched people before
> 
> Now I know why you're in a group with those people
> 
> Then there's the fact that you did actually DC like 4 times from skype the last 5 minutes before we were gonna queue.



my skype just lagged, thats why i rebooted my Modem

and no I DON'T DITCH PEOPLE

i can handle trashtalk etc... but that what you did, was not cool


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Chausie said:


> my singing isn't that bad!



It wasn't your singing, it's just loud noises in a mic gives me a headache.

And Vode, it's okay if you hate me, it really doesn't matter to me either way.
You're overreacting way too much and being a little child about it, but that's one less hypocrite to deal with anyway.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

they did it to me on na last night

fucking cunts, i was patching, then just as i finish patching, they invite the guy who was supposed to be playing on euw with us but had instead gone afk

i hate all of you still for that!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> It wasn't your singing, it's just loud noises in a mic gives me a headache.
> 
> And Vode, it's okay if you hate me, it really doesn't matter to me either way.
> You're overreacting way too much and being a little child about it, but that's one less hypocrite to deal with anyway.



so you're saying my singing is good?

yay!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> And Vode, it's okay if you hate me, it really doesn't matter to me either way.
> You're overreacting way too much and being a little child about it, but that's one less hypocrite to deal with anyway.


overreacting?

thats like shittiest thing you can do


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2014)

Hm. Should I buy Olaf, Vlad or Leona?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

leona

**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

rofl Chausie

I can see ur being a typical woman and not comprehending logic


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> zac and yorick both shit





Vae said:


> Zac is fun, but yeah he's shit.



i dont care about them being shit, i care about them being fun to play. 

if i cared about champions being good i'd play ranked >_>


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2014)

Zac is fun to play. Yorick is boring as fuck but easy as shit. If you ever feel like falling asleep while playing and still winning lane, go Yorick.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> rofl Chausie
> 
> I can see ur being a typical woman and not comprehending logic



wat

he didn't say what role for

so i presumed support as why else would you include leona

so i say buy leona


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2014)

Leona can be played jungle and maybe even top


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

ye! so she is multi purposeful

can go adc leona jungle like that game the other day


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

According to WAD me and Chausie are dating.

We've been caught.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

we've, silly vae. we've not we're


----------



## Nim (Feb 18, 2014)

Can someone give me some tips for pantheon top? Maybe on builds even


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

I was going to write We're caught, but I added a been mid sentence


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Can someone give me some tips for pantheon top? Maybe on builds even



Build BC, LW and maybe a BT.

Then tanky.

Hexdrinker if against AP.

Stun > E > Q is combo for the 50th time.

Don't ult on people, ult where they're headed or you won't land on them.

Start flask so you can spam Q.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> I was going to write We're caught, but I added a been mid sentence



oh vae 

it's ok, we can work through this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

No reverse psychology trickerinos


----------



## Nim (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Build BC, LW and maybe a BT.
> 
> Then tanky.
> 
> ...



quoting so I can find the post during game


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2014)

So, guys...
















What's goin' on?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

hello dr boskov krevorkian


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay who reported me this time.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow Boskov so rude


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

boskov let me help u out with ur modding

the top 5 problem posters from least to most toxic

5. didi
4. darth
3. ace
2. vae
1. nim


----------



## Maerala (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, I'd like to file a complaint against Chausie and Vae for engaging in a romantic workplace relationship...


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> According to WAD me and Chausie are dating.
> 
> We've been caught.


ARE YOU CHEATING ON ME!?!?!

YOU'RE SCUM OF THE FREAKING EARTH VAE mad


WAD said:


> boskov let me help u out with ur modding
> 
> the top 5 problem posters from least to most toxic
> 
> ...



>vode


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

Synnia said:


> ARE YOU CHEATING ON ME!?!?!
> 
> YOU'RE SCUM OF THE FREAKING EARTH VAE mad
> 
> ...



he chose me

deal with it


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

So, Zac is kinda fun. Tho it sucks I have a weird lag so I can't really play him properly.

And the way his abilities do damage confuses me. I keep thinking I hit people with my, well, all abilities but apparently I don't because I hardly got assists. Especially at times when I thought 'yeah, was really helpful here' and then sudden 'nope'.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Chausie said:


> he chose me
> 
> deal with it



well as long as i can still occasionally fool around with him it's k


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Speaking of Vae and me fooling around... We're currently waiting for y'all to join the game.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)

Synnia said:


> >vode


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Now I know why you're in a group with those people





I wonder...


----------



## VoDe (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wonder...



Yeah, he's talking about teh Heart.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

Found out today that I have a crazy amount of allergies and I have high reactions to them. Even grass. Which makes sense now.

Gonna have to take shots every 2 days. I also gained 40 pounds in 1 year. Le sigh. 


at least the nurse was a q-t 3.14


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2014)

WAD said:


> boskov let me help u out with ur modding
> 
> the top 5 problem posters from least to most toxic
> 
> ...



0.                 WAD


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Yeah, he's talking about teh Heart.



Stating the obvious with that.
I wasn't wondering about that lol.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

btw WADo. Why choose annie over Mikasa? Mikasa definitely comes off as the cooler person.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

annie has a roman nose


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought it was a jew nose.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 18, 2014)

jew nose? wtf

it's called a roman nose


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah OS you silly goose, jew noses are like in chausie's sig


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

Idk it's what i see it being called on the internet


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2014)

bloodwater benched, zuna to support and nickwu to jungle

rofl xdg


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2014)

HAHAHAH XDG YES, KEEP CHANGING ZUNA AROUND TO YOUR BEST POSITIONS.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> bloodwater benched, zuna to support and nickwu to jungle
> 
> rofl xdg



I can't believe they are that stupid. The link seems broken so idk if it's legit but they can't be that damn stupid. I could only feel like this is because zuna's brother is the coach. There is no way they not only take out a top tier NA supp but they keep a below average player and don't even put xmithie in jungle.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't see anything on their facebook page so it may be a lie.


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> bloodwater benched, zuna to support and nickwu to jungle
> 
> rofl xdg



ahahahhaa I cannot stop laughing


xdg truly deserves last place hahahahhahahahah


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2014)

OS said:


> I don't see anything on their facebook page so it may be a lie.



It's from a journalist. The same one that did a reply to wickd (and I believe made up the rumor for EU's super team ??? I could be wrong on that one)

Yeah nothing is confirmed. If it is true, rofl.

Honestly bloodwater is one of the more consistent person on XDG. Hell he was the reason why they were winning in the first place in the spring split of last year when they replaced... whats-his-name idk.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> bloodwater benched, zuna to support and nickwu to jungle
> 
> rofl xdg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh wait there's an interview. Bloodwater is retiring



			
				Thoorin said:
			
		

> Sweet fancy Moses! The one good player left at the position he is good at (being as it's not fair to judge a mid laner w/o a good jungler) is done. RIP XDG.



Weeeeeelp.


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah apparently Bloodwater wants to focus more on school.


welp, bye bye XDG


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

The reason behind their name seems funny now. Feel bad for xmithie since he probably got the most praise. Pretty sure many teams would want his jungling.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 18, 2014)

And they're keeping Zuna.

Can't wait till LMQ kicks their sorry ass out of LCS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2014)

i feel bad for xmithie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

I was working up a sneeze when I read this and I laughed just as I did and sneezed blood.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2014)

rip                   .


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm slowly starting to give up on ranked matches. It's full of retards and terrible people


----------



## Psychic (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> with what champ?
> 
> because annie is pretty ridiculous



With sona support, of course.



Vae said:


> Lolwhat.
> 
> Annie support is terror, you don't just ''dance around'' it.



I've crushed every single annie support I met, except one.



Chausie said:


> i was told you're a crazy rager stalker person, and that people should stay the fuck away from you for their own good.
> 
> is this true?



Such lies, I never rage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

> [1:05] PLS NO RAGERINO: ok
> ima
> mystery gift u
> i have a feeling
> ...



fucking prophet tier


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

Psychic said:


> With sona support, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you pre 30 or so?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

afraid of lebl0nk


pick the 'raka

the only thing u have to fear

is yung gankz

athenes/tear/rylais/liandry's/cap and if ur mad swag lich bane instead of boots late game gggggggg


----------



## VoDe (Feb 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my99miVbTEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> fucking prophet tier


I don't see anything prophet-like. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh wait there's an interview. Bloodwater is retiring
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeelp.



well then.

That sucks for XDG fans. Good thing I never liked anyone on there other than Mancloud and Xmithie.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> That sucks for XDG fans. Good thing I never liked anyone on there other than Mancloud and Xmithie.



XDG has fans?


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

Jessica nigri is voice acting for thre next rwby season. Not sure how to feel about it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

Rwby?

What is that?

And who cares anyway? Dubs are shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

google it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a good week of shonen chapters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

rofl RWBY is trash pls


----------



## VoDe (Feb 19, 2014)

seems like Gambit subs for this week:

Zorozero - Darien
Hulberto - Diamond
Nukeduck - Alex Ich
Fury III - Genja



could be worse


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

this naruto chapter
k
idk

at least minato got laid the fuck out


----------



## Psychic (Feb 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Are you pre 30 or so?



I was silver last season.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 19, 2014)

i don't like this chapter, it's boring



Psychic said:


> Such lies, I never rage.



so no to raging, yes to being a crazy stalker people should stay away from, got it!

welcome to the thread!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara laid down the m9thafcking law

Minato pls


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

that sage mode was the biggest ass pull i've ever seen in the history of this manga
which is funny since minato's fans are typically the ones to complain about uchiha ass pulls


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

αce said:


> that sage mode was the biggest ass pull i've ever seen in the history of this manga
> which is funny since minato's fans are typically the ones to complain about uchiha ass pulls



jiraya was his teacher i'm not sure why you're surprised?

kyuubi chakra mode minato was a way bigger asspull.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

> jiraya was his teacher i'm not sure why you're surprised?


because the manga has made it clear (more than once) that minato never had sage mode?
like, just approx 20 chapters ago he was telling naruto to add senjutsu to his bijuu dama

as well as other things that you can find in the telegrams






> kyuubi chakra mode minato was a way bigger asspull.


not really since we know he had the kyuubi in him
yeah it was an ass pull
but not nearly as large as this


this is the largest ass pull in the series bar none
even die hard minato fans are admitting to a giant ass pull


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

itachi still goons 1v1


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

i find it funny that madara knocked out two kage level opponents using minato's body as a weapon
with just taijutsu
collateral damage op


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

he had the kyuubi in him for like five minutes before he died...

how is that not a bigger asspull?


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

to say that minato utilizing the kyuubi's chakra in an almost impossible manner is a bigger ass pull than him using a technique that the author clearly never intended him to have is not true. the former feat was an ass pull because it was highly unlikely - but it wasn't impossible, many people even predicted it happening. no one saw this coming because well, most people agreed that he never achieved it

using a technique that you are not supposed to have and which the manga implied heavily (if not explicitly stated) that he lacks is the biggest ass pull i've ever read in this manga


kishi one upped himself


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

and besides - he was in a life and death battle with the kyuubi and someone who he thought was madara and he never used sage mode?

like, in what world is kishi living in
this is an insult to every naruto fans intelligence
we can remember things you wrote about 20 chapters ago kishi


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree that Sage mode Minato was the biggest ass pull so far.

There has been no mention of him ever knowing it, it's been mentioned that Jiraiya was the only one with it.

He calls it ''The same Senjutsu as Jiraiya-Sensei?'' Not ''The same Senjutusu as Jiraiya-Sensei and I?''

Fucking Kishi is 100% making this up as he goes along.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

> Fucking Kishi is 100% making this up as he goes along.




well, he did say he didn't know how to end madara because he was too strong
so yes, he's making all of this up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

so many
rustled jimmies
meanwhile 
kishi is drinking tea brewed from tears


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Rwby?
> 
> What is that?
> 
> And who cares anyway? Dubs are shit.





WAD said:


> rofl RWBY is trash pls



Eh, I prefer it over Korra and most animes now. The character and weapon designs are pretty cool.



It also looks like Kishi served up something good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Korra is also shit so that's not saying much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

> We've fixed a bug where abilities that make a champion temporarily untargetable (like Fizz's *E - Playful/Trickster*) weren't properly cancelling targeted projectiles that were already in-flight.



thank you based god.

saw a lissandra get killed during her ice claw shit due to this glitch  I had to explain in /all what happened ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

ya why the fuck does minato know sage stuff....


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> ya why the fuck does minato know sage stuff....


Because plot. That's the answer for every question


----------



## Chausie (Feb 19, 2014)

makes sense that he does, his teacher and son both know it, and he was known to get on well with the toads, no? given that he summoned one when against the kyuubi


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

No, it doesn't make sense because he was surprised Naruto knew sage mode, which he claimed was something Jiraiya knew.

Also when Naruto was learning it, it was hinted at that only Jiraiya knew it, because they never mentioned Minato or compared his progress/mastery to that of Minato.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

still wouldn't call this a plot hole
bad writing sure but there's nothing that dismissed the possibility of Minato being a sage and the fact he was able to summon gamabunta supports it more than it contests it

#checkm8


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> still wouldn't call this a plot hole
> bad writing sure but there's nothing that dismissed the possibility of Minato being a sage and the fact he was able to summon gamabunta supports it more than it contests it
> 
> #checkm8



Bad writing and plot holes go hand and hand. Jiraiya, ma and pa never even hinted Minato could go sage mode. 

and yet now we are suppose to believe he surpassed Jiraiya in sage mode mastery?! He doesn't even need the frogs to gather for him. o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

No, correlation does not equal causation. You can be a bad writer without ever contradicting events in your storytelling.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 19, 2014)

> "I pass into the sudden glare. Blink. Blink, blink, blink. My eyes adjust and evaluate the landscape before me.
> There's a scurrying. I look down to find a small, white creature standing on its hind legs, sniffing at my body. It intrigues me.
> What use are you?
> I analyze the creature. A flash of hot magenta light, a dust pile where it was quivering.
> ...



This is interesting. First person perspective, this is new. He describes a poro, Zilean's homecity of Uristan, how Zilean has the knowledge he needs and how Vel'Koz himself kills some of his voidmates. 

Vel'Koz-Chan is so amazing pek


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2014)

Other than the bits concerning Zilean he's probably the most boring champion released since like Aatrox.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

have u seen my bear tibbers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Adrian:

Irelia, lissandra, karma, fiora, Quinn , vayne, shyvana


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> still wouldn't call this a plot hole
> bad writing sure but there's nothing that dismissed the possibility of Minato being a sage and* the fact he was able to summon gamabunta supports it more than it contests it*
> 
> #checkm8



Naruto was able to summon Gamabunta long before he became a sage, years before.

I guess Naruto was a sage mode user pre-shippuuden.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

the fact that only sages and people who would become sages summoning the toads is my point 

basically you and what all the other gripers and whiners is "it was never stated therefore it never happened" which is ignorant in and out of itself

like i said it is still terrible writing but for people to call it a retcon is slap worthy


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

So Jiraiya can't enter sage mode without help from Ma and Pa, Naruto can't merge with them so he has to collect it with Kage bunshins or Kurama's help, yet Minato pulls it out of no where, against Rikudara even though he never showed any signs of it against the Kyuubi, Obito or even earlier in the war.

That sounds completely logical, it's massive fucking ass pull and plot hole, saying anything else is ignorant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

no u

don't be ignorant, the collection of sage energy was always suggested to be a product of a shinobi's skill with senjutsu

is it really so unbelievable that 'talentless' ninja like jiraiya can't do it perfectly and the prodigy Minato can?

btw u have already shown ur own ignorance on the subject as the only relevance naruto's clones has on sage mode is the ability to extend the duration to serve as a continue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

so again: godawful writing because there was no hints whatsoever towards Minato being a sage

but it's not like it was said 'not even your father could do this'

so it really isn't a plot hole if it was possible

even if it not plausible


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

No, the clones are used to gather natural energy because he can't actually gather it during a fight, then they dispel to give him the nature chakra.

They are ALSO used to extend the duration.

Way to show YOUR ignorance on the subject, in the future don't discuss things you obviously don't understand, all your ''proof and facts'' is pulled out of no where and is mere speculation.

There's more proof pointing towards Minato not having sage mode than there is pointing to him having it and not just getting an ass pull boost this chapter.

''Talentless'' ninja, the man who trained 3 of the strongest characters in the Narutoverse, and probably would have beaten Nagato if he knew what Naruto did when he fought him.

Get your head out of your ass.

And I should also add that it's always been needed to collect natural chakra before you go in to sage mode, the toad sage mode at least.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 19, 2014)

don't you call my jiraiya talentless


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2014)

> Naruto talk

What is this ? The KL ?

Also...



Vae said:


> No, the clones are used to gather natural energy because he can't actually gather it during a fight, then they dispel to give him the nature chakra.
> 
> They are ALSO used to extend the duration.



Lol.

No.

Lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

?

he can gather natural energy in a fight, in fact they made it a point of showing naruto training the amount of time that was required for him to acquire it with him recently entering it pretty much as fast as Minato did

and he WAS talentless

being a good teacher is not an indication of skill whatsoever, not a genjutsu genius like itachi, ninjutsu like sandaime, fuinjutsu like Minato, kinjutsu like oro, taijutsu like guy, etc

the whole point of jiraiyas character was to show the power of tenacity


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2014)

The entire point of the clones to begin with was to gather natural energy for him because he couldn't do it in a fight.

Now he still can't, but Kurama does it for him instead.

Meaning he still has the exact same issue he had from the start, he just has ways to bypass it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

It's not practical to do in a fight because you're forced to be motionless.
Minato was just standing around while Madara lectured Obito.
How is it not possible that he spent that time collecting natural energy?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> It's not practical to do in a fight because you're forced to be motionless.
> Minato was just standing around while Madara lectured Obito.
> How is it not possible that he spent that time collecting natural energy?



Silly Manlio...

> logic

Why do you expect it ? 

Also,

> Manlio


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a noob question... If I'm lets say level 30 and lose a lot in normal games will I face lower level players?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2014)

I will agree with Vae on this one

Minato being able to go sage mode is an ass pull

It was never stated he could and if anything it was hinted that only Jiraya and Naruto could go Sage mode

It's both bad writing and an ass pull cause he shouldn't be able to use just because he was a "talented" ninja or able to summon toads.

It's very possible that a person like him could have learned it, however being able to summon toads is nowhere near an implication enough that he has therefore mastered Sage Mode.

But that's just me



Swarmy said:


> I have a noob question... If I'm lets say level 30 and lose a lot in normal games will I face lower level players?



Far as i know when you reach LVL 30's youll face people who are also LVL 30. You might face/get matched with people of lower skill but i do believe they'll be lvl 30 as well.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

wad stop being stubborn for the sake of being stubborn
any 2 year old with a functional brain can see that kishimoto never wanted minato to have sage mode

>he never used it against the kyuubi and obito
>fukasaku mentioned every single failed sage mode user in the statue field and only ever compared naruto to jiraiya in terms of sage completeness; something that minato should have been mentioned in since he's a more perfect sage than jiraiya
>he specifically referred to senjutsu as jiraiya's ability, not his own
>he told naruto just fucking 20 chapters ago that he needed him to add senjutsu to his rasengan


yes this is a retcon
just as hashirama being stronger than hiruzen was a retcon too
it was never impossible, but we can clearly tell author intentions
we aren't being whiners
im reading the goddamn manga





> A *plot hole*, or *plothole* is a gap or inconsistency in a storyline that goes against the flow of logic established by the story's plot,  or constitutes a blatant omission of relevant information regarding the  plot, sometimes even contradicting itself. These include such things as  unlikely behaviour or actions of characters, illogical or impossible  events, events happening for no apparent reason, or, statements or  events that contradict earlier events in the storyline.


yeah, it was a plot hole


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Far as i know when you reach LVL 30's youll face people who are also LVL 30. You might face/get matched with people of lower skill but i do believe they'll be lvl 30 as well.



How is skill claculated?


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

figured vvad is stubborn or trolling. ._.

has anyone here played ad malzahar?


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

im pretty sure there is a normal mmr that is just hidden
you get matched with people around your mmr

im not an expert on this so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> How is skill claculated?



Well its basically MMR (Match making rating)

The more you win, the higher it gets, the more you lose the lower it gets.

People who have lower MMR, are less skilled. Those who have higher MMR, are more skilled.


You can't see it since Riot doesn't want to show it. And in normals it may not mean AS much, because Normal MMR is different from ranked MMR, so if someone just spammed Ranked and got Diamond, he could still get matched with you because his Normals MMR would be very low.

Not sure i answered your question the way you wanted it to. IF you have any (more specific) questions id be glad to help you out


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

> so if someone just spammed Ranked and got Diamond, he could still get  matched with you because his Normals MMR would be very low.




this is true but it hardly ever happens so dont really stress about it


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Well its basically MMR (Match making rating)
> 
> The more you win, the higher it gets, the more you lose the lower it gets.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!

So I can relax that I won't end up facing stronger oponents than me when I level up? Because I want to play more vs AI and it still gives me experience so I'll face stronger players...

Btw what happens if people report you a lot as being unskilled?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeroen.  

Yawn. This argument.

To summarize, people don't know the difference between incontinuity and a plot hole.
Really I've just been arguing semantics this whole time. It doesn't absolve Kishi from terrible writing.

But I'm just amazed that after years of exposure to it some people haven't learned to be indifferent to it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

For quick reference, an example of a plot hole is like in Back to the Future, Marty McFly helped his parents get together and did a whole bunch of other shit but in the present timeline that is forgotten.

That's a plot hole.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> So I can relax that I won't end up facing stronger oponents than me when I level up? Because I want to play more vs AI and it still gives me experience so I'll face stronger players...
> 
> Btw what happens if people report you a lot as being unskilled?



No, just playing the game regardless of winning or losing wont just gradually increase the skill level of enemies. It matches you (or tries to) against people with equal skill level as yours. Even if you get worse by playing, it will just put you vs. worse enemies.

IIRC reporting as Unskilled does nothing, unlike reporting for other things. What i've read though, so dont take me on that


----------



## Chausie (Feb 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> figured vvad is stubborn or trolling. ._.
> 
> has anyone here played ad malzahar?



sajin has.

it's interesting.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> No, just playing the game regardless of winning or losing wont just gradually increase the skill level of enemies. It matches you (or tries to) against people with equal skill level as yours. Even if you get worse by playing, it will just put you vs. worse enemies.
> 
> IIRC reporting as Unskilled does nothing, unlike reporting for other things. What i've read though, so dont take me on that



So even when I'm 30 I'll face people who have lost as many matches as me?

I see 

Btw can you play Elise good without her human form E? I can't seem to make it land on the enemy


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> So even when I'm 30 I'll face people who have lost as many matches as me?
> 
> I see
> 
> Btw can you play Elise good without her human form E? I can't seem to make it land on the enemy



There are basically no champs that don't need all 3 basic abilities by level 4. You are absolutely going to want to take a point in E by then.

Aim for where the enemy will be rather than where they are. Just practice


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> There are basically no champs that don't need all 3 basic abilities by level 4. You are absolutely going to want to take a point in E by then.
> 
> Aim for where the enemy will be rather than where they are. Just practice



I can use rappel quite well in spider form, I even achieved 2 kills by now with it but cocoon is damn hard... even if I hit the enemy it stuns them for only 1.5 sec, I can't react that fast


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2014)

holy shit you nerds stop talking about nardo, nobody cares




WAD said:


> For quick reference, an example of a plot hole is like in Back to the Future, Marty McFly helped his parents get together and did a whole bunch of other shit but in the present timeline that is forgotten.
> 
> That's a plot hole.



That's not a plot hole you fucking nerd that's a difference in stable timeloops vs alterable timelines vs multiple timelines


fucking shitter doesn't even know shit about timetravel, get rekt son


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

Synnia said:


> This is interesting. First person perspective, this is new. He describes a poro, Zilean's homecity of Uristan, how Zilean has the knowledge he needs and how Vel'Koz himself kills some of his voidmates.
> 
> Vel'Koz-Chan is so amazing pek



First person perspectives are new?

Oh that's right, you're new to League. 

Noob.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE[/YOUTUBE]

swarmy watch this series, mad useful


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

Didi said:


> holy shit you nerds stop talking about nardo, nobody cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Back to the Future didn't have multiple timelines and that was indeed a plot hole.


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Far as i know when you reach LVL 30's youll face people who are also LVL 30. You might face/get matched with people of lower skill but i do believe they'll be lvl 30 as well.



Nah, because I queued a lot with lvl 30 friends from level 4 onwards, my normal mmr rapidly improved. That had the effect that from about level 24, if I soloq'd, it would be 9 level 30's and me. So it's definitely not level guaranteed, it's all mmr, level is just a factor in mmr but not an end-all deciding factor.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> swarmy watch this series, mad useful



Thank you so much!


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm pretty sure Back to the Future didn't have multiple timelines and that was indeed a plot hole.



It didn't have multiple timelines indeed, it had an alterable timeline


which is a fucking stupid idea, with that I will agree

but within the established science of the movie it all made sense



even though you should always have either stable loops or multiple timelines for timetravel to make sense

but they didn't

so it wasn't a plothole

it was just stupid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

thats

nevermind

i hate u all

expect nim <3


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

Didi said:


> It didn't have multiple timelines indeed, it had an alterable timeline
> 
> 
> which is a fucking stupid idea, with that I will agree
> ...



There are multiple different accepted theories for time travel. Back to the Future used one that did not have Multiple timelines as a basis. It's perfectly legitimate and you can't really call one time travel theory stupid and call another "perfectly logical". 

There is no "should" when discussing time travel theory. fuck you the sun doesn't revolve around what you think.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> thats
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...



no one can hate nim


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

aidstrox is hella fun


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> There are multiple different accepted theories for time travel. Back to the Future used one that did not have Multiple timelines as a basis. It's perfectly legitimate and you can't really call one time travel theory stupid and call another "perfectly logical".
> 
> There is no "should" when discussing time travel theory. fuck you the sun doesn't revolve around what you think.



it's like you don't even read what I say



just saiyan
with the way doc brown talked about the timeline changing and how marty could still affect it

it's clear there was one timeline
but it wasn't stable
and he could change it


which is a stupid concept cuz massive paradoxes
but not a plothole if that's apparently the way it works in that setting
just the dumbest way to handle timetravel


you should either have one timeline that's stable (like for instance the timeturners in HP prisoner of Azkaban)

or changes result in multiple timelines being created (like DBZ with the whole android stuff)

one timeline that can be affected by timetravel is stupid because it causes paradoxes with stuff like you wouldn't have gone back if you became succesful resulting in you not going back resulting in not being succesful resultin in you going back to change time resulting in you being succesful resulting in you not needing to go back etc.


imo


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

imo it's not stupid. 

imo you don't even read why I say!

imo temporal paradoxes are refuted in scientific theory and you're dumb imo. 



> The Novikov self-consistency principle says that anything a time traveler does in the past must have been part of history all along, so although the time traveler can have a causal influence on events in the past, it is impossible for anything the time traveler does to "change" history. So, for example, any attempt by the time traveler to kill one of his ancestors before they became a parent would be guaranteed to fail for some reason or another (perhaps the gun would jam, or perhaps the traveler would just have a change of heart), so the grandfather paradox would be avoided.





> Another idea is that any change in the timeline, even without personal interaction, while allowable, would cause a "butterfly effect" in the timeline. All history after the time traveler visited would be affected by minute changes the traveler had made in the past, and the history, depending on how severe the time traveller's actions were, would sooner or later be completely changed.





> This is the opposite of the multiple universes hypothesis, in that each action committed in time travel actually overlaps one reality with another. For instance, if a time traveler were to meet his double from another time, the double would merge with the time traveler, making the traveler a part of the time he is visiting. The same would hold true for events. Two events would merge into the nearest event which does not produce a paradox (a dead grandfather in one universe but not in another would either create a dead grandfather in both universes, but alter the person's heritage so as to allow this, merge both timelines so that the person would fade from all timelines upon return, or produce a mean between life and death such as a coma).



etc. etc. etc.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

this argument is so nerdyyyyyy 

sad i get it


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

there is a dude working on a time machine now....using some light ring bs.

he wants to talk with his dead father.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmmmm can a teemo ever beat a renekton?  (lol)


----------



## Treerone (Feb 19, 2014)

Of course. **


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2014)

> For quick reference, an example of a  plot hole is like in Back to the Future, Marty McFly helped his parents  get together and did a whole bunch of other shit but in the present  timeline that is forgotten.
> 
> That's a plot hole.



lol no



a plot hole is naruto being the same age as sasuke, failing the academy graduation 3 times and still graduating in sasuke's class when it was all done


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

So Beelzebub just ended. Not sure how to feel about that.....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

right

thats a plot hole

minato being a sage is not tho

soz


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2014)

no thats a retcon


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

WAD said:


> right
> 
> thats a plot hole
> 
> ...


such a good troll


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

Friend read Koe no Katachi from my recommendation. He too feels the fanbases rage.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara tanks bjiuu attacks that supposedly destroy mountains, uses eye powers with no eyes, knows a counter for edo tensei that the creator doesn't etc but lets jump down Minato's throat for asspulls. Lets just ignore the walking cheat code plot device. He was cool in the beginning but now he is just boring.

Also wad is right. sage mode minato is terrible writing not an asspull.

Nice to see some Ryze buffs on pbe, he feels like a melee champ if you take him mid.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

> Madara tanks bjiuu attacks that supposedly destroy mountains,


key word: supposedly. they've never shown that ability
he has hashirama's sage mode
not really surprising



> uses eye powers with no eyes


when has anyone ever bled from the eyes using susano-o
as far as i remember the only requirement was unlocking two mangekyou abilities
then it's all yours





> knows a counter for edo tensei that the creator doesn't


what manga are you reading?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like you all to kindly.

Shut the fuck up and change the subject already.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 20, 2014)

The abilities manifest in the eyes.  logically if there are no eyes there should be no ability.  

I'm talking about him breaking out of edo tensei while even tobirama can't. 

I'll say it again, Madara atm is a walking plot device and is pretty boring. Nothing 'based' in being basically superman against humans. 

also lol Vae the past 3 pages has been you debating this topic.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't posted in the last 3 pages, I was asleep.

Go back and look again.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> I haven't posted in the last 3 pages, I was asleep.
> 
> Go back and look again.



touch?....

edit: got negged by some clown named VoDe for talking about Naruto like this is a serious thread


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDHNCNl3MQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

αce said:


> key word: supposedly. they've never shown that ability
> he has hashirama's sage mode
> not really surprising


would you really be surprised if a bijuu could destroy a mountain with an attack? We've seen some horribly overpowered attacks from Bijuu, this is one of the least believable. 


αce said:


> when has anyone ever bled from the eyes using susano-o
> as far as i remember the only requirement was unlocking two mangekyou abilities
> then it's all yours



According to the Wiki, apparently Itachi also used his Susano'o without activating his Sharingan. We know it's not similar to either Izanagai or Izanami. Because neither of those required Mangekyo to use as both Danzou and Obito used them. Susano'o can also apparently be used without needing a Sharingan active at all. But to unlock it, both Itachi and Sasuke needed to first learn both Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi, which implies that a Mangekyou Sharingan was required to learn Susano'o in the first place. We also know that Susano'o is the only Uchiha ability that saps the user's life force, whereas Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi merely weaken the user's eyesight, and Izanagi and Izanami require the sacrifice of an entire eye. 

So there are 3 categories of advanced sharingan jutsu. 

Jutsu that can only be unlocked with a Mangekyou and used with it active (Drains the user's eyesight): Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi, Kamu, and Kotoamatsukami (Shisui's jutsu) 

Jutsu that can only be unlocked with a Mangekyou but do not require a Sharingan to be active to use (Drain's the user's lifeforce): Susano'o. 

Jutsu that don't require Mangekyou to unlock or use (Sacrifices an eye): Izanagi, Izanami. 

Sharingan jutsu are randomly assorted and categorized according to Kishi's whims. Kotoamatsukami apparently renders an eye unusable after usage for a certain amount of time. It depends on the body that is holding the eye I guess. In a crow, it apparently needed to take ten years before the eye could use the jutsu again. In Danzou's body with Hashi's cells, the eye could only use the jutsu once a day. It was never mentioned what the time span for Shisui's own body was but i'd imagine it wasn't that long either. I'd still guess that repeated usage would damage the eye just like Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi do. 




αce said:


> what manga are you reading?



One with a boring generic arch villain who relies on plot device to continue his otherwise unstoppable rampage.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks based Darth


also wtf is going on with the police in Murica? just read about them beating up a 5ft 22 year old, with Down syndrome for having a 'bulge' in his pants. Last week some kid was shot in the chest because he answered his door with a wii controller.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> thanks based Darth
> 
> 
> also wtf is going on with the police in Murica? just read about them beating up a 5ft 22 year old, with Down syndrome for having a 'bulge' in his pants. Last week some kid was shot in the chest because he answered his door with a wii controller.



There are bigger problems in the world than that.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> touch?....
> 
> edit: got negged by some clown named VoDe for talking about Naruto like this is a serious thread



don't worry, it's only vode, he matters not


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

Chausie said:


> don't worry, it's only vode, he matters not


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2014)

Chausie said:


> don't worry, it's only vode, he matters not


----------



## Nim (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

NIM

my love

mi amor


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 20, 2014)

OS said:


> There are bigger problems in the world than that.



Never said it's the biggest problem though,  was just wondering whether it's actually increasing or if it's media hype.

and lol Chausie.  Ty I needed a good laugh after work today


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

i wanna just say media hype, cause it's a bit odd for the police, the ones who are supposed to protect and help people, to be the ones mindlessly killing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:
			
		

> Never said it's the biggest problem though, was just wondering whether it's actually increasing or if it's media hype.



It's only a selection from the police that make them look bad so in a sense, media hype. People make mistakes but they should be punished accordingly. Sometimes the cops here get away free with merely a suspension and it's frustrating as hell. That's the bigger problem with murica's police imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

meanwhile in venezuela


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

αce said:


> this is true but *it hardly ever happens* so dont really stress about it


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

It's normal in Murica to shoot at police, just you know a normal greeting here.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

WAD said:


> meanwhile in venezuela



or even ukraine


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2014)

Chausie said:


> or even ukraine



Well fuck. The pictures and videos about it :/


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

Free Yulia Tymoshenko


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

go to sleep adrian


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

WAD said:


> go to sleep adrian


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2014)

So do any of you actuall follow LoL's lore or have read anything about it besides the info on your fav champs?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. I am the loremaster.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2014)

Any idea how powerful is Vilemaw lore-wise, because in the wiki it says he's basically a god but I can't find anything that supports that,


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

According to Kitae (the woman in charge of League lore), he's infinitely more powerful than portrayed ingame. He's also the source of Elise's immortality. She brings him sacrifices and drinks his venom to rejuvenate herself. But we don't actually know the full extent of his powers lorewise.

League lore is sketchy and incomplete as fuck tbh. They're supposedly working on that but they also discontinued the Journal of Justice, so... ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 20, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's only a selection from the police that make them look bad so in a sense, media hype. People make mistakes but they should be punished accordingly. Sometimes the cops here get away free with merely a suspension and it's frustrating as hell. That's the bigger problem with murica's police imo.



That makes sense.

Ukraine looks like something out of a video game.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2014)

timoshenko is such a qt


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2014)

Maerala said:


> According to Kitae (the woman in charge of League lore), he's infinitely more powerful than portrayed ingame. He's also the source of Elise's immortality. She brings him sacrifices and drinks his venom to rejuvenate herself. But we don't actually know the full extent of his powers lorewise.
> 
> League lore is sketchy and incomplete as fuck tbh.



So the wiki is exagerating a bit eh?  Yeah I know all about Elise, she's the reason I found LoL in the first place  I have a bad feeling that they might scrap him in the future though like they did with Ebonmaw. I wonder what Elise will do then without her source of power...

I'm surprised there is any stable lore with all these new champs being introduced all the time, thery have to make every one of them important and interesting to the player so they need a special place in the lore.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

Didi said:


> timoshenko is such a qt



I'd hit it.



Swarmy said:


> So the wiki is exagerating a bit eh?  Yeah I know all about Elise, she's the reason I found LoL in the first place  I have a bad feeling that they might scrap him in the future though like they did with Ebonmaw. I wonder what Elise will do then without her source of power...
> 
> I'm surprised there is any stable lore with all these new champs being introduced all the time, thery have to make every one of them important and interesting to the player so they need a special place in the lore.



I don't think the wiki's exaggerating tbh. He's basically confirmed to be stronger than any one champion (and we have people like Syndra, Xerath, and Soraka who are pretty much nearly gods themselves), and he can grant his priests and priestesses immortality. Sounds like a god imo.

And I doubt they'll scrap Vilemaw, he was created specifically to replace Ebonmaw, probably because they didn't wanna have a dragon for both Twisted Treeline and Summoner's Rift.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

new champs lore:

tHEY WERE TOO POwERFUL To be COnTAINED:

see: xerath, zyra, Syndra etc


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I don't think the wiki's exaggerating tbh. He's basically confirmed to be stronger than any one champion (and we have people like Syndra, Xerath, and Soraka who are pretty much nearly gods themselves), and he can grant his priests and priestesses immortality. Sounds like a god imo.
> 
> And I doubt they'll scrap Vilemaw, he was created specifically to replace Ebonmaw, probably because they didn't wanna have a dragon for both Twisted Treeline and Summoner's Rift.



I see...

Hey nothing is certain with this game, especially considering how long it'll last.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the LoL lore but this being a MOBA, it sucks that the stories will pretty much never go ahead. We will never see the next step, let alone the end.

Then again i'd rather have that than ME3's endings


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

best lores in game: fiddle , nocturne, swain, cho, orianna


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2014)

Mill vs CW should be exciting

Go Millennium


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

WAD said:


> best lores in game: fiddle , nocturne, swain, cho, *orianna*



This is true.

+Lulu, Karthus, Elise imo


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

so yeah
this ktb swap kind of killed their dominance

blaze>KTB
feels good


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

about to start the heading wish me luck lads!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 20, 2014)

the heading ?


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

so fucking messy game


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Araneae always getting caught.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

that vi build
im highly confused


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

Eddie goes to soloq


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought Gambit was lacking 3 players, not 4?

Well then..


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

αce said:


> that vi build
> im highly confused



why         ?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Just had a super rager in first hexakill. Do people not know what a fucking game is?



Vae said:


> I thought Gambit was lacking 3 players, not 4?
> 
> Well then..



Genja can't communicate.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

Cronos said:


> the heading ?



grading! Auto correct op


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

She looks just like her uncle.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

Playing with Space will be the death of me.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 20, 2014)

.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

Fnatic losing streak continues?  The struggle is real.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

7-21 **


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

Treerone said:


> 7-21 **



>tfw they realize they were 7-0 at some point.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

damn who's that fine ass bitch


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2014)

Cosplayer obv.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

This artist is amazing. He's done Akali as well and it was awesome. I keep forgetting his name tho... He's done a fair bit of jaw dropping hentai as well.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> This artist is amazing. He's done Akali as well and it was awesome. I keep forgetting his name tho... He's done a fair bit of jaw dropping hentai as well.



Aoinhatsu


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Yesssss Irelia.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

''my love for her burns hotter than the holocaust camp furnace her grandfather used to run''

WAD on his love for Nim

Holy shit


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

SK


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

That game was a mess.

Especially after watching OGN Qualifiers, wat is going on in EU?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Bottom half of NA is a mess too.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

so apparently animals don't have genders


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

''I call an animal 'it' because it's not a person'' Vode 2014, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

> ''I call an animal 'it' because it's not a person'' Vode 2014, ladies and gentlemen.



ok i actually lol'd
fucking real?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

Real.

I was facepalming so hard.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

didn't know that in ENGLISH you call animals by GENDER


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

Well they have a gender, so we call them ''he'' or ''she''

JUST LIKE YOU DO A PERSON.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

ALSO ACE, WHAT THE FUCK CONFUSES YOU IN MY VI BUILD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2014)

On LoL related news, bloodwater's ama just pretty much confirmed that zuna's brother makes the decision in the role swaps.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

> ALSO ACE, WHAT THE FUCK CONFUSES YOU IN MY VI BUILD



blade of ruined king for a start


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2014)

EVEN WEEK MOFOQQAS


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh and the management of XDG is going to do an AMA in response to bloodwater's ama.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

αce said:


> blade of ruined king for a start



gives good amount of AD, Attack Speed, Life Steal and a Slow

what else would you want?

+ it's relatively cheap item


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I would refer to a named pet as he or she....I don't really talk about pets though.

I can see referring to an animal as "it" as normal, especially if you don't know the gender of said creature. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2014)

He's talking about his own personal pets.

He refers to his dog as ''it''


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi      guys.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> He's talking about his own personal pets.
> 
> He refers to his dog as ''it''



in Finnish...

so ofc i thought it's same thing in English


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> Hi      guys.


hey there!


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Owner of XDGG : "Bloodwater's decision to leave the team."

Bloodwater : "I was removed from the team because I was not dedicated enough according to the management and owner of XDG."

Does he think people will believe him over Bloodwater?


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

Is there a bed that is set to always be cold? I need that bed.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 20, 2014)

Everyone needs that bed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> He's talking about his own personal pets.
> 
> He refers to his dog as ''it''


cultural differences?

does not matter really


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

god those legs =^.^=

~_keystrokes_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

god those photoshops/plastic surgeries =-.-=

~keystrokes


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

This OKC vs Heat game. My heart can't take it.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2014)

I swear there is only one plastic surgeon in South Korea.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

Who cares? I would waifu both of them.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 20, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I swear there is only one plastic surgeon in South Korea.



it's like these girls all aspire to the same look

i say that, the same happens all over the world

it's kinda sad to watch


----------



## Kadu (Feb 20, 2014)

Right now I'm looking for a ranked team (NA) I play ADC/Support 

Anywhooo, I got a good question for you all.

Who do you think is the best ADC right now?
Who do you think is the worst?

As of right now I think Jinx is the best, she has high damage in the start of the game and her passive is very helpful early too.

Weakest I'd have to say Ezreal (sadly). He's one of my favorites but he's out of his league now(haha) that Blue Ez is nerfed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

best adc - lucian
worst adc - none really theyre all situational but by "classification" - teemo

jinx is best at tower pushing and does one of the highest dps mixed with ranged safety but her lack of escape is troublesome

ezreal is still good and a very safe pick


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

BAD

ASS

[youtube]fyb2KC-q7ls[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2014)

south korean plastic surgery is actually not attractive
in the slightest


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

Sivir, Lucian and Jinx are the top 3 ADCs, they're all quite close to each other.

The rest of the ADCs have a very varying power, they're all good at different things and spike at different points of the game, while the top 3 are good in every part of the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

XDG Owner AMA is giving me cancer.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

just realized that every skt t1 k member got best at their position award at the 2013 korean e sports award
except for impact
because flame got it

poor fucking impact
iirc he was the only person in the ogn summer final not to get the award for best kda at his position

LOL

the team probably trolls him so hard




> XDG Owner AMA is giving me cancer.



the phrase "giving me cancer" is usually over stated (adrian), but i agree with you completely here


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> Sivir, Lucian and Jinx are the top 3 ADCs, they're all quite close to each other.
> 
> The rest of the ADCs have a very varying power, they're all good at different things and spike at different points of the game, while the top 3 are good in every part of the game.



God tier:
Lucian, Sivir, Jinx

Kratos tier:
Draven

Normal tier: 
Everyone else


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

sivir is fucking retarded in this meta
which basically revolves around pick comp supports
sivir ult + leona or annie and its GG son


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

Kratos is better than gods.

So what kind of logic is that.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 21, 2014)

The best adc I've ever seen is Twitch, Ezrael and Ashe. But you have to be really good at them to play them well.

worse adc is probably that urgot and kog maw.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

The silver is showing.

Twitch Ezreal Ashe best ADCs?

They can't even win lane any more against newer ADCs.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> Kratos is better than gods.
> 
> So what kind of logic is that.



I was thinking more in line with the logic of, "The only one that can stand up to the gods"


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2014)

Kog is underrated imo. If you can play Jinx in the current meta, imo you can play Kog as well. sure her passive gives her more safety in teamfights but protect the kog comps are still pretty viable.


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy bday, Vae, you shitter.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 21, 2014)

OMAIGOD THAT VELKOZ VIDEO IS CUTE AS FUCK


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2014)

Synnia said:


> OMAIGOD THAT VELKOZ VIDEO IS CUTE AS FUCK



Except it really isn't. 

It was kinda cool tho. RIP Helmet guy.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2014)

My promos are off to an awzm start.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> Except it really isn't.
> 
> It was kinda cool tho. RIP Helmet guy.



You don't understand the cuteness that is Vel'Koz-chan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

caitlyn should obv be considered in the top tier as well


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

Neg Gogeta for backing so I couldn't finish game with 10 cs per min score.

I HAD PERFECT CS ALL GAME.

FUCKING GOGETA.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 21, 2014)

That game was fun. My lag was so bad that I ended up moonwalking in teamfights, no idea whats going on and they all shouting at me through Skype asking me what the hell I was doing. Problem is, I didn't even know what I was doing either. I was just clicking buttons and hoping the buttons would respond


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2014)

Gosh dern it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Dat support morg build real man


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2014)

You got a problem with the way I do my thing? We can take this outside.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> The silver is showing.
> 
> Twitch Ezreal Ashe best ADCs?
> 
> They can't even win lane any more against newer ADCs.


Hahahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

No it's good l0l

feel like every ap champ should be built with AP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

hence why ur tank janna build makes me want to curbstomp kittens


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2014)

Janna does nothing with AP anymore doe.  Morg at least has damages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

What?

Support Janna hyper scales with AP. The only thing that's weaker is her tornado and zephyr damage but her shield absorbs more AND gives scaling AD bonus off your AP, her zephyr slow scales, and her ult heals more


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2014)

Pantheon Quad block


> Same setup as the 3 blocks: 3 Stacks and a Block up.
> Block 1 > Auto > Block 2 > Q + Auto + W > Block 3 > Auto + E > Block 4
> Q is an attack animation reset, and you can cancel the end of your attack animation with W. This is the hardest part.
> Then for the 4th block, you just cancel the end of your attack animation with E.
> This does not work effectively when chasing an enemy or when diving a  turret, it is most effective when dueling someone, or in a skirmish and  you want to maximize your blocks.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 21, 2014)

Fnatic 0-7


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 21, 2014)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

The dream.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Dark (Feb 21, 2014)

lol
They have defeated every team in the LCS while being undefeated and lost to every one of them without a single win in between.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2014)

4N finally got my icon. Damn.


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2014)

Stay strong fnatic bros


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> Kog is underrated imo. If you can play Jinx in the current meta, imo you can play Kog as well. sure her passive gives her more safety in teamfights but protect the kog comps are still pretty viable.



in the Rekkles ama he said that kog should be fotm soon. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but he does the most damage of any adc lategame? even more than vayne,  twitch or Tristana?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 21, 2014)

Kog can't survive in lane or teamfights atm.

Neither can Twitch.

Against current FOTM champs.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Kog can't survive in lane or teamfights atm.
> 
> Neither can Twitch.
> 
> Against current FOTM champs.



Actually Twitch is good in lane, always has been. Very good laning phase, is as strong with Leona as much as he is countered by her.

But it does suck if the enemy is all Kha Zix Elise, late game at least. It's a pain despite Twitch's Ult. He is really only effective if the team he is on is controling the game/fight, he is much better off joining an engage than retreating from one.



Seraphoenix said:


> in the Rekkles ama he said that kog should be fotm soon. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but he does the most damage of any adc lategame? even more than vayne,  twitch or Tristana?



Kog would be fine vs. Mundo/Shyvana, unlike Kha Zix and such, so maybe, but honestly there are better choices out there.

I am unsure, but i do think he does the most damage out of both Vayne and Trist.

Vayne and Trist are however much safer, and Twitch can potentially carry harder.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

murica
get rekt
by canada


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Twitch should be way more popular in solo queue considering his biggest lane counters, Corki and Lulu(support) fell out of favor and he is a huge playmaker.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

where is james
and his tears


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

canucks vs swedes next


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 21, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Actually Twitch is good in lane, always has been. Very good laning phase, is as strong with Leona as much as he is countered by her.
> 
> But it does suck if the enemy is all Kha Zix Elise, late game at least. It's a pain despite Twitch's Ult. He is really only effective if the team he is on is controling the game/fight, he is much better off joining an engage than retreating from one.
> 
> ...



I agree with this assessment. Also nothing potentially as satisfying in this game as critting 3 plus players as twitch. Only thing more satisfying is  ulting as Darius.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn, SK so strong


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2014)

That baron play by SK, beautiful.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys, i got a friend  D 1 that needs an account west around gold to play with me.
Anyone that doesnt play or want to get free boosted send me your info on pm.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> I agree with this assessment. Also nothing potentially as satisfying in this game as critting 3 plus players as twitch. *Only thing more satisfying is  ulting as Darius.*



ಠ‿ಠ



LivingHitokiri said:


> Guys, i got a friend  D 1 that needs an account west around gold to play with me.
> Anyone that doesnt play or want to get free boosted send me your info on pm.



So you, a random person, just come onto here, ask for an account, for some other random person, and expect us to give it to you?

You got some nerve


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

there u go vae

ur only chance to get back into plat


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> So you, a random person, just come onto here, ask for an account, for some other random person, and expect us to give it to you?
> 
> You got some nerve


First of all, im a long member , there is no reason for me to do anything.
Secondly, i was asking an account of someone that probably want to climb some elo without losing anything,just in exchange of me playing with a friend of mine, i could play the account myself and give mine to my friend.
Third, if the account is stolen you can easily retrieved, i got no reason to even bother about that, i just asked if anyone wants, thats all.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 21, 2014)

Giving up every dragon, Froggen only splitpushing, Wickd feeding.

I thought this was an even week.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2014)

I trust a fellow blenderite LH, but I don't want to get boosted

I'd feel dirty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

do u actually count as a blenderite these days didi?

also



> fellow blenderite LH





> feel dirty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

alliance picked yasuo without any knockups?

fuck this dude

im gonna get challenger

go pro

get into the LCS

be good enough to win a game and get MVP so im interviewed then im going to call everyone else trash #micdrop and retire


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2014)

Uh yeah
and have been for a long time


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

αce said:


> canucks vs swedes next



Prepare your anus, shitty canadian.



WAD said:


> there u go vae
> 
> ur only chance to get back into plat




Hah, that's funny, if only I actually cared about my rank.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

i could have sworn there was some kind of heirarchy about how you were a b lender regular but not a blenderite and cronos didnt consider you one or some crap like that idk ur fucking society makes me hed hurt m8 ill hook u in the gabber m8


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2014)

fuck m8 ill <insert my latest rape message to you here im too lazy and cba to type one like it again>



yes that's right rep is rape
forcibly inserting whatever you want into the other

tell your friends about the fun rape machine


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2014)

1v6 atheneeeee ass hat


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> in the Rekkles ama he said that kog should be fotm soon. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but he does the most damage of any adc lategame? even more than vayne,  twitch or Tristana?


IMO both Twitch and Jinx have higher potential damage output late game. Kog is arguably one of the strongest single target damage dealers and he probably does out damage everyone else on single targets but both Twitch and Jinx deal massive amounts of AoE and Spray and Pray is just stupid. 




αce said:


> canucks vs swedes next



RIP in Peace Canadia.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> First of all, im a long member , there is no reason for me to do anything.
> Secondly, i was asking an account of someone that probably want to climb some elo without losing anything,just in exchange of me playing with a friend of mine, i could play the account myself and give mine to my friend.
> Third, if the account is stolen you can easily retrieved, i got no reason to even bother about that, i just asked if anyone wants, thats all.



How does being long time member on the forums make you a trustworthy person

Most of us here don't know you at all, i think you've posted once or twice at most.
There is absolutely no reason we should trust you.

You have all the rights to ask but don't get all defensive when you get called out for wanting to go through with such a ridiculous request - in no way should it be unexpected.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Thought I should make an introduction, Idioticgamer here, a League player recently got onto it.

Main as Jinx or Brand.
Jungle/Top Nautilus, Pantheon and Xin. Lux and Annie. Other adc Ashe.

As a god-tier adc, well I say magic damage Jinx is one of those you don't expect at all.  Works with Brand too, slightly. Hi phys and magic dmg.

On the other hand has anyone actually been through a hexakill game without your teammates or enemy teammates vanishing repeatedly?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> First of all, im a long member , there is no reason for me to do anything.
> Secondly, i was asking an account of someone that probably want to climb some elo without losing anything,just in exchange of me playing with a friend of mine, i could play the account myself and give mine to my friend.
> Third, if the account is stolen you can easily retrieved, i got no reason to even bother about that, i just asked if anyone wants, thats all.



You seem like really trust worthy person, posting in this thread once and only doing it to ask for an acc.

How about no, nobody cares how long you've been on this forum, you're not our friend and you're not trust worthy at all in our eyes.

Like, who would trust anyone who just convinently posts in the thread and only asks for an acc, how come we've never seen you here before?


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2014)

canada is going to
shit stomp
sweden


and we will
drink your absolut
as a tribute


----------



## Chausie (Feb 21, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> First of all, im a long member , there is no reason for me to do anything.
> Secondly, i was asking an account of someone that probably want to climb some elo without losing anything,just in exchange of me playing with a friend of mine, i could play the account myself and give mine to my friend.
> Third, if the account is stolen you can easily retrieved, i got no reason to even bother about that, i just asked if anyone wants, thats all.



idk dude, never met you before, and the account isn't even for you, it's for a friend. do we have any security that our account would be safe?


sorry, it's just that we don't know you, and you want one of our accounts. maybe if you stick around for a while, get to know people, play a lot of normals with us, then ask again!



IdioticGamer said:


> Thought I should make an introduction, Idioticgamer here, a League player recently got onto it.
> 
> Main as Jinx or Brand.
> Jungle/Top Nautilus, Pantheon and Xin. Lux and Annie. Other adc Ashe.
> ...



welcome!

what's your in game name and what server?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2014)

αce said:


> canada is going to
> shit stomp
> sweden
> 
> ...



Hah, in your dreams you piece of shit.

Prepare to get smashed, your tears sustain me, no matter what sport it is.


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my Nami...wookie ;D


anyone enjoying Hexakill?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Actually Twitch is good in lane, always has been. Very good laning phase, is as strong with Leona as much as he is countered by her.
> 
> But it does suck if the enemy is all Kha Zix Elise, late game at least. It's a pain despite Twitch's Ult. He is really only effective if the team he is on is controling the game/fight, he is much better off joining an engage than retreating from one.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Trist still has higher DPS than Kog'Maw due to her attack speed steroid. There's no reason to pick KogMaw.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

kogmaw would be better than trist for single target if the enemy was really intent on stacking armor and being hp super tanks due to W being magic hp shred


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2014)

Varsity said:


> Right now I'm looking for a ranked team (NA) I play ADC/Support
> 
> Anywhooo, I got a good question for you all.
> 
> ...




Lucian and Sivir are the best ADCs in my opinion, and Jinx is 3rd.


Worst ADC is Quinn. Graves and probably Kogmaw are in that tier too because they're both just archaic compared to some of the other ADCs, maybe redundant might be a better word.

Quinn, I dunno, she's just not very good objectively. Her design is sloppy.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

> Hah, in your dreams you piece of shit.
> 
> Prepare to get smashed, your tears sustain me, no matter what sport it is.



i seem to recall canada winning gold last winter olympics in hockey
while you guys
lost to slovakia

who we crushed
lel

get rekt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

quinn is a monster solo laner though


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

I doubt anyone plays her outside of her release anymore...


----------



## Chausie (Feb 22, 2014)

i just read a news story where a woman had microwaved her cat for 5 minutes, and the cat lived for over an hour after it had happened

there was a picture

now i want to cry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

link for science pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2014)

So I'm finally in the mood to play ranked this season and of course all week riot's servers have been fucking up. This how you EUW bros feel?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2014)

WAD said:


> quinn is a monster solo laner though



I haven't seen solo top Quinn in forever, but if I did and I was jungling, I'd probably just tower dive her all day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

well idk about diving since she'll probably never be last hitting at her turret due to how much of a lane bully she is but yes gank pressure is generally how u deal with her


----------



## Chausie (Feb 22, 2014)

WAD said:


> link for science pls



on a site called metro.co.uk


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

im geniunely curious how it lived
for an hour after

was it actually a microwave?


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

nevermind just saw the picture
yeah its eyes are gone
most likely microwave

liquids+microwave = gG son


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 22, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> ಠ‿ಠ



idk what that is supposed to mean, but it is:
-The best animated ability in the game bar none ( has such a cinematic feeling)
-dat sound effect

The feeling when you ult a Teemo or Nidalee is glorious



Darth said:


> IMO both Twitch and Jinx have higher potential damage output late game. Kog is arguably one of the strongest single target damage dealers and he probably does out damage everyone else on single targets but both Twitch and Jinx deal massive amounts of AoE and Spray and Pray is just stupid.



Yeah, I never got why people hyped Kog so much when Twitch has such crazy damage in teamfights.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

plus not to mention its extremely hard to dive on him when he lets the teamfight go on for several seconds making their frontline commit to something else while he sneaks into the fight and just railguns everyone


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

αce said:


> i seem to recall canada winning gold last winter olympics in hockey
> while you guys
> lost to slovakia
> 
> ...



Oh you mean 4 years ago?

I seem to remember us beating you guys in the Quarter finals of the World Championships 2013, while we won the entire thing.

Get rekt.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2014)

for Jieyon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED0zaEbzASA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

Shokugeki no Souma has potential to be a manga of the gen for reading.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh what, Cool is a sub for OMG now cause of illness?

Both ManDu and Cool with the problems.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

[youtube]kcjh5ex2b30[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

found my main currently 5/0/1 vs attrox top

RENEKTOOOOOON

edit:
doesn't mean i will win the game of course, feeding too strong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

OS said:


> [youtube]kcjh5ex2b30[/youtube]


man for some reason I can never rep you when it counts...

must spread.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

reminded of the time when Naruto had a good art style and the fox didn't look gay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohhh facing a Nasus now.

Nom nom nom nom

@OS

Now the fox is a bugs bunny character.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohhhhh finally facing a Darius, was listed as medium difficulty in my rene guidebook.

edit :first blood at 8:31 niiice

edit2 :

so he just got a quadra, we forfeited 

note to self, I hate darius.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

transferring to EUW by week end. prepare to carry me, my european brethren.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

ty for ava btw terry

i hate you even more

<3


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

Safe travels man, you picked a good time to transfer. Na servers becoming EU serverslag city


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

safe travels? i arrived about a week ago lol

just even more busy than ever. in between gym and all that jazz, im way too tired to stay up more than hour after all that.


----------



## Xin (Feb 22, 2014)

Autosubscription go!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

if clg loses to xdg doe imma be a sad panda


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> How does being long time member on the forums make you a trustworthy person
> 
> Most of us here don't know you at all, i think you've posted once or twice at most.
> There is absolutely no reason we should trust you.
> ...


Im not defensive, im just explaining it how it is.I value my reputation more than an account, thats all but you got  a point.





Vae said:


> You seem like really trust worthy person, posting in this thread once and only doing it to ask for an acc.
> 
> How about no, nobody cares how long you've been on this forum, you're not our friend and you're not trust worthy at all in our eyes.
> 
> Like, who would trust anyone who just convinently posts in the thread and only asks for an acc, how come we've never seen you here before?


Yeah i know it sounded out of place, i just thought this would benefit someone that want to get some rank boost while allowing me to play.




Chausie said:


> idk dude, never met you before, and the account isn't even for you, it's for a friend. do we have any security that our account would be safe?
> 
> 
> sorry, it's just that we don't know you, and you want one of our accounts. maybe if you stick around for a while, get to know people, play a lot of normals with us, then ask again!
> ...


I would actualy play the account and give mine to the friend .The security part is quite tricky but i would have no problem sharing my account info as part of assurance ,since, even if someone tries to steal it during this " deal" i can easily get it back, its just will take some time .

I used to play East and got my Z?kron account there which i barely play now.
On west i got 2, one which  i have only supports (named Pater Victorios)  and LivingHitokiri .I gave Pater to the another friend  which uses this account to practice with his team on EUW, his main is on east called DoMiNaNceLoL .

So yeah, youl find me on LivingHitokiri  when i play, you can add me on that.I stopped to play league actively for a looong time  but now im trying to get back on track , especially with this account.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2014)

are the NIP team the subs for Gambit? why they were playing yesterday as them?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

Shozan said:


> are the NIP team the subs for Gambit? why they were playing yesterday as them?


I think gambit members besides Edward got some problems with their passports so yeha, those NIP players where the subs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

well genja didnt have a problem with visa

but he doesnt want to speak the language of peasants with mortals


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

genja and darien are like enigmas to us normal men

we can never understand their way of thinking


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone up for couple arams ?


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

xpecial just said on stream that doublelifts laning is "pretty much the best out of any NA ADC's"

or something like that


suck my nuts 4n


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

lol this phreak/jatt/xpecial/daydreaming interview was pretty damn funny


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Ohhhhh finally facing a Darius, was listed as medium difficulty in my rene guidebook.
> 
> edit :first blood at 8:31 niiice
> 
> ...



No haterino pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

welp time to try hard get back into silver

and 

then

into gold

.

..

..
............


b4 ji hits silvers


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> No haterino pls


The kid was legit losing, but vi camped, gave him two kills 

damn,  I was playing careful too. 

even with a sunfire rush and ninja tabi he was doing a shit ton, he wasnt even scared of my ult 

Q_Q

Mid game I called for a play at dragon, WE WON the fight, he shows up, everyone low, C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER, 

leaves with a quad, i /ff and that was game.....

I think it was right around 20 mins too.....so broken










so now I've learned my lesson im just going to jungle. fuck everything else,

ill practice other shit in normals.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

>lose one teamfight
>ff at 20

yup sounds like bronze



also, lol crumbzz


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Cruzer a great choice for top.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2014)

RemChu said:


> The kid was legit losing, but vi camped, gave him two kills
> 
> damn,  I was playing careful too.
> 
> ...



Post lvl 4 if Renekton and Darius fight (as in duel, not poke or harass), Darius should come out on top every single time.

He has much higher sustained damage than Renekton, with equal items (and honestly they can both take the exact same items) Darius will just come on top.
But it is a hard match up for both sides.
A D1 Renekton main had an AMA and said that pre-6 Renekton absolutely can't fight Darius.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2014)

Scarra had like 6 hours to get out of the mandrop zone and stayed in.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty sure enemy can't see the first circle...


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2014)

Mandrop takes forever to complete and he had flash.

He should've just flashed as soon as he saw the circle instead of doubling back towards zed twice,


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok. He flashes and then dies the next time the ult is up.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah scarra couldn't do anything there
and even if he flashed
pantheon flashes w
zed flashes ults

walk away
like a boss


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2014)

dudes were bullying me on my team cause i choose Teemo jungler... then fuckers proceed to leave Taric alone on bot and I go there as an AP Teemo with no fucking usable summoners. It was Hexakill mode, so I don't really gave a fuck, but still. Shitty team.

Our Jax got fed and was so cocky over the other team I even get mad. Dude was saying who wanted 1 vs. 1 against him. That's like being a black male pornstar and travel to Japan to enter a dick size tournament.


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2014)

αce said:


> xpecial just said on stream that doublelifts laning is "pretty much the best out of any NA ADC's"
> 
> *or something like that*
> 
> ...



hahahahah no.

get off his dick ace.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

He literally said "pretty much the best out of NA ADCs" tho


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Didi said:


> He literally said "pretty much the best out of NA ADCs" tho



TSM da best tho


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2014)

Didi said:


> >lose one teamfight
> >ff at 20
> 
> yup sounds like bronze
> ...



and silver

has happened me like 5 times

and i'm like WTF GUYS WHY YOU FUCKING WHORES SURRENDER


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah silver too



Also Regi sounds like a great coach if you hear him/his team talking about all he does, and if you see how he talks about what happened last game and what should go better etc, in the recent Machinima show about TSM & C9, and now in this interview



Also, dropping the mad truth that subpar teams shouldn't try so hard to try to cheese/innovate a new/old champion into the meta to try and steal sneaky wins away, and instead just focus on improving their basics to truly become stronger


He also seems much more relaxed/mature now, but that's understandable considering he doesn't have to juggle 3 jobs at once anymore


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2014)

Didi said:


> yeah silver too



and once... we were leading like 7 kills, had more turrets down and got more dragons

and my teams surrender after losing 4 vs 5 teamfight, when our top laner was splitpushing???


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

> hahahahah no.
> 
> get off his dick ace.





> He literally said "pretty much the best out of NA ADCs" tho


go watch the interview before you call me out on it genius




> TSM da best tho



the fans not so much


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Wasn't TSM the team that had the strange level 1 at red recently?

Not sure why they keep doing that if it was.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2014)

Just outdueled a zed on Vayne :33


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

dfg into lichbane on ahri
interesting...


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

turns out tsm is a true na team at the end of it
baron throws


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

NOt sure about lich on ahri. Tried it once. It's kinda difficult to use. Good for split pushing though.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

bjergsen getting caught by everything this game


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Just outdueled a zed on Vayne :33



That's...quite easy with QSS.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

UQ holder is turning out really good based on these past chapters.


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2014)

OS said:


> UQ holder is turning out really good based on these past chapters.



Agreed. 

Now go talk about it in the UQ Holder thread.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Now go talk about it in the UQ Holder thread.



I'm spreading the word to fellow league players


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Coast playing this part of the game very sloppy.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Now go talk about it in the UQ Holder thread.



Shut the fuck up Hady.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

why are they tunneling that inhib when baron is up in a minute
if coast was half good this game would be over by now


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

OH MY GOD

SHIPHTUR IS A GOD

lichbane ahri pays off


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2014)

well that lich bane paid off


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2014)

Shipeke **


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2014)

HOLY SHIT SHIPTUR

HIS BACK MUST BE HURTING


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

Jesus.

Fucking.

Christ.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> That's...quite easy with QSS.



I didn't built qss.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

That was almost Xpeke tier.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

hady suddenly afk

l0l


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

Coast would definitely be top tier if they cleaned up their mid/late game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Coast would definitely be top tier if they cleaned up their mid/late game.



They put a lot of emphasis on Shiptur to carry them. (And sometimes Zion if he's doing well) aka voice comm "Make sure Shiptur is okay"

They really need to learn how to improve themselves individually and yeah clean up their mid/late game.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Coast would definitely be top tier if they cleaned up their mid/late game.



They would be top tier if they replaced everyone but zion and shiphtur with good players.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

holy shit did WT get an aneurysm or something in that last teamfight?

he played so well all game and then suddenly 
LETS WALK INTO THE ENEMY TEAM
WHAT ARE CORNERS
I CANT SEE THROUGH CORNERS
OH SHIT THERE'S A TEAM HERE WTF
as if he was roleplaying or something



also bjergsen played fucking terrible in early/mid game, he stepped it up later but it was too late
dyrus did pretty much nothing, and oddone was very inconsistent all game long


damn
oh well 26-2 the dream


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

that Sk vs Fnatic flashback at the end XD

Xshiptur!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I didn't built qss.



You were facing a Rammus and Zed, but no QSS?

Wut.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2014)

Lost two in a row because of lag, of course no loss prevented because of surrenders.

Riot makes too much money to be having this problem for this long. Valve would have fixed this chit day 1, LoL has been fucked up in NA for a week now ~_~


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys, we need 3 more for an inhouse, anyone up for it ?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 22, 2014)

90% vote for CLG.

Oh no


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

All my favourite teams won
And Netherlands won 2 gold medals (they were pretty much guaranteed, but still nice tho, both were Olympic Records too)



Pretty good day


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

WAD is trash.
Thats all im gonna say.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

i am a god


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

wakes up to see CLG stomping XDG like they should

and Shiphtur carrying CST on his back

what else is new?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2014)

but yeah, good start to my day

tsm lost

clg won

fck yeah. 'murica!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2014)

come NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2014)

4N said:


> but yeah, good start to my day
> 
> tsm lost
> 
> ...



Clearly when I bought you the TSM icons it cause them to lose. And Ace too.

Damn you guys cursing these teams


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2014)

based Coast


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2014)

Played some nice games with gogeta, was fun, we lost one due team lacking coordination and won second easily even with our ezreal going full retard for some reason.


----------



## Kadu (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking for people to play with right now.

Teamspeak/skype preferred.. pm me pek


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

NA lag is fucking ridiculous now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys are getting EUW treatment for once?


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> NA lag is fucking ridiculous now.


They should really just shut down the servers, zone in on the ddos shit and block those connections.

if that is possible or whatever, I'm not a super techy guy


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Honestly, just shut down the servers until they get their shit sorted.
It's no fun playing a game then all of a sudden you can't fucking move.

It's been going on for like 2 weeks, and it's been especially bad since like Monday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

loooool, might a vvelll learns a real intrumentss


----------



## Kadu (Feb 23, 2014)

Was just playing ranked and we were all lagging hella bad.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol
bjegerking raging at tsm on cs go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

Good kid lag city


----------



## Kadu (Feb 23, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Good kid lag city



everytime I play teemo it's like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

You know, if this was happening to Korea, they'd get a free legendary skin and if they don't have the champion, they'd get the champion too.

NA won't get shit even though riot is based in Cali.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

> I swear to fucking God if it's that asshole DERP or whatever caused that shit with PhantomPhagg0t. What is the point of doing it AND WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU CALL YOURSELF DERP HOLY SHIT I FUCKING HATE THE INTERNET





> hen PhantomL0rd asked members of the hacker group why they were attacking these sites, they responded by saying it was "for the lulz"[4] and that it was also partially out of dislike for "money-hungry companies."[10] They also persuaded PhantomL0rd into playing Club Penguin


This group is both based and a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at the same time.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

> This led to many fake orders of pizza arriving at his house, as well as a police raid on his house when they received reports about a hostage situation




Man

These guys fucking suck


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

*yawn * that was so new years man.

ima be on Gunz 2

rip LoL


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 23, 2014)

Zyra's ulti plant is so op. I got a quadra in one go.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Decided to play ranked since I saw it was up again and I needed to play a game so I won't decay.

Got loss prevented since it was a 3 v 4. Not gonna get decayed cause I played a ranked. Worth. Now I don't have to play this solo que anymore


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 23, 2014)

Got invited to ranked without knowing. 

Someone started flaming our adc, and I started shitting on the game after that. He didn't shut up the whole game. Served him right we lost. Reported, but not that it would matter. 



Another kid didn't get what he wanted in a "BOT" game, because he wanted mid, so he started running to turrets. Over and OVER again. LMAO. It was such an easy game. 


Kids.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 23, 2014)

CLG             !


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> You know, if this was happening to Korea, they'd get a free legendary skin and if they don't have the champion, they'd get the champion too.
> 
> NA won't get shit even though riot is based in Cali.



STOP FUCKING COMPLAINING

you have had lags few days, not 3 months

for fucks sake


----------



## Cronos (Feb 23, 2014)

> NA complaining


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

i know right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

fairly sure its ok for NA to complain given that EU also complained at every opportunity


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

i was "support"


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

WAD said:


> fairly sure its ok for NA to complain given that EU also complained at every opportunity



few days of lag =/= months of lag


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> few days of lag =/= months of lag



Years*


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Man
> 
> These guys fucking suck



This is like a month old lol

Jiyeon confirmed for time travel


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Sweden got wrecked by Canada.

What else is new.

I wonder if it would have been different if our 3 best players weren't injured.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, turns out one was caught using illegal substances.

G fucking G.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> few days of lag =/= months of lag





Darth said:


> Years*



implying there wasnt an immediate outcry to the first incident l0l


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

bye bye euw


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2014)

Its like going from an oven to a furnace

Dunno how to feel about that >_>


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

what a surprise

EUW servers are down, and me and Gogeta are stuck to champ select...

like 30mins already


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 23, 2014)

Cronos said:


> > NA complaining


You tell em bro, you tell em.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> few days of lag =/= months of lag



NA is important though, other servers aren't. :amazed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> NA is important though, other servers aren't. :amazed


Im pretty sure that EUW alone got more population than NA but thats just me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm was reading the all star picks for EU  on reddit.

Who would be yours for NA? I know thos was askwd a month ago but I feel like a lot has changed s9nce then. Mine would be

Top: Dyrus
Jungle: Meteos
Mid: burger king
Adc: doublelift (was WT initially but I havent seen rush hhour lose lane in a while and doublelift has had solid performances regardless if his team fails or not)
Support: xpecial/aphro - xpecial is the premier NA support but I threw in aphro for synergy purposes. Both work very well with double from experience though. I predict aphro becoming a beast support by end of split though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> NA is important though, other servers aren't. :amazed



You know what isn't important to anyone?

Your existance.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

4N said:


> Hmm was reading the all star picks for EU  on reddit.
> 
> Who would be yours for NA? I know thos was askwd a month ago but I feel like a lot has changed s9nce then. Mine would be
> 
> ...



Top: Balls
Jungle: Meteos
Mid: Bjergsen
ADC: WildTurtle
Support: Xpecial/Krepo


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Top: Dyrus
Jungle: Oddone
Mid: Bjergsen
ADC: WildTurtle
Support: Xpecial


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 23, 2014)

No matter what NA brings, EU will smash.,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

nah darth i got a better team

top: zionspartan
jungle: nintendudex
mid: shiphtur
ad: wizfuzion
support: daydreamin


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No matter what NA brings, EU will smash.,



Meh, that's not 100%.

Especially if EU doesn't train like they did last year.

EU teams aren't that far ahead of NA anymore.


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

WAD said:


> nah darth i got a better team
> 
> top: zionspartan
> jungle: nintendudex
> ...



if you played fantasy league you'd lose hard imo.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 23, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No matter what NA brings, EU will smash.,



seems legit given what happened last time


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> seems legit given what happened last time



Sera! not been able to thank you yet, but big ty for the gift <3 <3



Vae said:


> Meh, that's not 100%.
> 
> Especially if EU doesn't train like they did last year.
> 
> EU teams aren't that far ahead of NA anymore.



heh ye, seems silly to say that, especially after what happened last year!


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't see how EU can beat NA in all stars.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

How can you not see it?

It'll be close probably, both regions are close and both regions have major super stars.

If EU actually trains this time it'll be close.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

OS said:


> Don't see how EU can beat NA in all stars.



WHAT?

like...

Top: Xaxus
Jungle: Diamondprox
Mid: Alex Ich
Bot: Rekkles 
Supp: Yellowstar


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Mr Rallez > Rekkles imo. Xaxus and Yell0wstar are also meh..

and yea EU's all star team would suck. NA would crush them harder than they did last time.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> Top: Dyrus
> Jungle: *Oddone*
> Mid: Bjergsen
> ADC: WildTurtle
> Support: Xpecial



How about we choose a jungler that doesn't keep failing at the enemy red?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

EU won't beat NA in all-stars.
They lost last year, they'd probably lose again this year as well.

Jung and Mid are probably the only roles that EU has over NA right now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

No wait, I forgot that Bjergerking would represent NA.

So like, NA only comes second to EU in jungle.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> Mr Rallez > Rekkles imo. Xaxus and Yell0wstar are also meh..
> 
> and yea EU's all star team would suck. NA would crush them harder than they did last time.



Rallez and Rekkles are about equal, i agree

but Rekkles + Yellowstar > MrRallez + migxa


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, @Darth
Why would you put Turtle over DLift?


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> WHAT?
> 
> like...
> 
> ...



that's nice and all but I don't see rekkles and yellowstar beating a dl and xpecial combo. The synergy they had in last all stars was god tier. Bjeregsen can take alex quite easily imo. Idk why people pick him over xpeke. Meteos would probably have the hardest time with Diamond. And Ballz and Dyrus can handle any top laner. NA also has good analysts to help with synergy and picks like Monte and Lemon and since C9 and TSM are so close their synergy will be great.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Meanwhile, Vode, Jiyeon and LH are all giving me cancer with their region bias.

Then again they're all fucking shit at the game so what does it matter.

Do us all a favor and kindly shut up when you have no actual knowledge about the game or the competitive scene.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

OS said:


> that's nice and all but I don't see rekkles and yellowstar beating a dl and xpecial combo. The synergy they had in last all stars was god tier. *Bjeregsen can take alex quite easily imo. Idk why people pick him over xpeke. *Meteos would probably have the hardest time with Diamond. And Ballz and Dyrus can handle any top laner. NA also has good analysts to help with synergy and picks like Monte and Lemon and since C9 and TSM are so close their synergy will be great.



xPeke isn't even impressive at all atm, he's lazy and doesn't train.

Overpow is best mid EU atm.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> No wait, I forgot that Bjergerking would represent NA.
> 
> So like, NA only comes second to EU in jungle.





OS said:


> that's nice and all but I don't see rekkles and yellowstar beating a dl and xpecial combo. The synergy they had in last all stars was god tier..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqOcMo9NsRs[/YOUTUBE]

what are you smoking?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

I would vote in Dyrus over Balls if the top lane meta doesn't change.

Would just be easier to vote in Fnatic's botlane even if Yellow isn't performing the best.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol @ Vae thinking I'm biased to NA.
I just think NA can and will beat EU.

I'm quite obviously a KR bias, but they're not involved in this discussion.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 23, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> seems legit given what happened last time





OS said:


> Don't see how EU can beat NA in all stars.





Jiyeon said:


> EU won't beat NA in all-stars.
> They lost last year, they'd probably lose again this year as well.
> 
> Jung and Mid are probably the only roles that EU has over NA right now.


Reading these is just hilarious. COmparing a team that trained day and night  in order to do something  and they only managed to beat a team that practiced 3 games and lets make assumptions on this....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:
			
		

> Lol @ Vae thinking I'm biased to NA.
> I just think NA can and* will* beat EU.



thats

literally the definition

of bias


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> xPeke isn't even impressive at all atm, he's lazy and doesn't train.
> 
> Overpow is best mid EU atm.


I'd still pick peke over alex


VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqOcMo9NsRs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what are you smoking?



What are YOU smoking? You show me a video of dl and aphro when i said dl and xpecial. In that video DL also has static on lucian. Nothing more to say there.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 23, 2014)

Somehow I can only watch OGN on Source now. If I try to switch off, it gives the 'you need a subscription' message. Not like I'm complaining tho.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqOcMo9NsRs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what are you smoking?



Lol so one play automatically makes Rekkless better than Doublelift?

lmao


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

OS said:


> What are YOU smoking? You show me a video of dl and aphro when i said dl and xpecial. In that video DL also has static on lucian. Nothing more to say there.



why would you take DL + Xpecial over DL + Aphro?

DL + Aphro has trained a lot and their synergy is way better than with Xpecial?



Jiyeon said:


> Lol so one play automatically makes Rekkless better than Doublelift?
> 
> lmao



he has rekt Doublelift every time he has had a chance

Doublelift is overhyped, i would take Wildturtle over him anytime


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

WAD said:


> thats
> 
> literally the definition
> 
> of bias



Not really.

Judging by EU and NA's performance last year against each other, and the way EU and NA are currently playing against their own, I don't see EU beating NA.

If they do, it'll be a hardfought victory.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

jimmies rustled 

negging everyone that continues this stupid as fuck dickwaving contest when theres no way you can assert NA or EU is stronger than the other atm


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Chaos said:


> Somehow I can only watch OGN on Source now. If I try to switch off, it gives the 'you need a subscription' message. Not like I'm complaining tho.



I have it too. IDK why.

Maybe it's only for the qualifiers and masters?


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Treerone said:


> How about we choose a jungler that doesn't keep failing at the enemy red?





Jiyeon said:


> Also, @Darth
> Why would you put Turtle over DLift?



you guys seriously need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> why would you take DL + Xpecial over DL + Aphro?
> 
> DL + Aphro has trained a lot and their synergy is way better than with Xpecial?



Because DL said it himself that support skills matter.  Aphro does work but Xpecial does more. 

@LH don't forget that NA had Saint and Scarra so they beat EU with handicaps.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Dlift is still better than turtle imo.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

Goddamn so many of you have shit opinions

NA atm
top: Dyrus or Balls depending on what the team needs (and depending on how many peeps are allowed per team, if only 2, Balls)
jungle: Meteos
Mid: Bjergsen
ADC: Doublelift
Sup: Xpecial

EU
Top: sOAZ
Jungle: Diamondprox
Mid: Overpow
ADC: Rekkles
Sup: Either Yellowstar to keep synergy, but if only 2 peeps per team, Vander


Don't know why you keep constantly overrating Xaxus VoDe. He's good, but nothing special.
As far as Roccat members go, Overpow >= Vander > Jankos > Xaxus = Celaver

Both Celaver and Xaxus do their job, but they don't stand out. Overpow and Vander are clearly the strongest members on that team.



I feel like sOAZ is still really good even tho Fnatic is in a slump. Plus, experience helps (which is why one could also consider sending Alex Ich instead of Overpow, but I digress). Kev1n would also be an option, has always been a beast and the most underrated toplaner in EU. Darien would be arguably the best option, if he could speak English, but alas.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

What is this argument zzz

First it was a discussion about all stars, then we go into a region vs region argument.

Do an NA/EU flopstars, they're fun to do too


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> Don't know why you keep constantly overrating Xaxus VoDe. He's good, but nothing special.
> As far as Roccat members go, Overpow >= Vander > Jankos > Xaxus = Celaver
> 
> Both Celaver and Xaxus do their job, but they don't stand out. Overpow and Vander are clearly the strongest members on that team.
> .



Xaxus is solid, he hasn't had those slumps that sOAZ has

thats why i like to rate him better than sOAZ... But if sOAZ has a good day, then it's a different story


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What is this argument zzz
> 
> First it was a discussion about all stars, then we go into a region vs region argument.
> 
> Do an NA/EU flopstars, they're fun to do too



Top: Mimer
Jungle: Impaler
Mid: Froggen
ADC: Tabzz
Sup: Nyph

- Vae


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2014)

JIYEON IS YOUR NOSE ITCHY


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

NA flopstars team would be Voyboy x5


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 23, 2014)

Chausie said:


> Sera! not been able to thank you yet, but big ty for the gift <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> heh ye, seems silly to say that, especially after what happened last year!



Np <3 

watching this movie Gravity and Sandra Bullock is such a garbage actress wow


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

NA Flopstars is done.

Top: Innox/Benny
Jungle: NintendudeX
Mid: Mancloud
ADC: WizFujiiN
Support: Zuna


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

TSM vs CRS

Watch Bjergerking dominate voy again


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Np <3
> 
> watching this movie Gravity and Sandra Bullock is such a garbage actress wow



i know 0 idea of either of those things, but i shall take your word for it!

i just started a programme called Luther, a bbc police detective type show, it's pretty good


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

WAD Tier list for number 1 of each role on EUW.

Top: Gogeta
Jungle: Hady
Mid: Vae
ADC: Vae
Support: Chausie

Vae confirmed best player on EUW from NF.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

btw one could also make a good case for sending Creaton instead of Rekkles as EU adc





oooh flopstars

NA
Top: Nientonsoh/CruzertheBruzer
Jungle: NintendudeX (gg no Zuna competition anymore)
Mid: MandatoryCloud/Voyboy
ADC: Wizfujin
Support: Zuna/Saintvicious


eu
Top: I thought about this a lot, and came to the conclusion that losses never really originate from top in EU. Can't really think of someone really flopping up there. But if I'd have to pick someone, I guess Wickd for how much worse he is than he used to be.
Jungle: Shook. And honorable mention for Araneae. Sometimes brilliant, but way too many times a disaster.
Mid: Moopz/Jesiz
ADC: Tabzz
Support: Nyph


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:
			
		

> Top: Nientonsoh/CruzertheBruzer
> Jungle: NintendudeX (gg no Zuna competition anymore)
> Mid: MandatoryCloud/Voyboy
> ADC: Wizfujin
> Support: Zuna/Saintvicious



I might be bias but I'm finding that Benny at top lane has been giving me cancer with his teleports zzz.

Everything else I agree with.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

NF Power ranking.

1. Hady/WAD
2. Hady/WAD
3. Vae
4. Gogeta
5. Terry
6. Ace

I'm not sure if Hady or WAD is best.
IMO Hady is best but I DUNNO IT'S CLOSE


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> WAD Tier list for number 1 of each role on EUW.
> 
> Top: Gogeta
> Jungle: Hady
> ...



he doesn't get why he picked me, unsure if offended


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> NF Power ranking.
> 
> 1. Hady/WAD
> 2. Hady/WAD
> ...



They originally put Ace above me though.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys really underestimate me

I will play Darius in every role and show your asses

No i wont fuck that you all crazy


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

You're shit Gogeta, I beat you at everything but top.

Confirmed in inhouse games.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> NF Power ranking.
> 
> 1. Hady/WAD
> 2. Hady/WAD
> ...



0. Didi


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> You're shit Gogeta, I beat you at everything but top.
> 
> Confirmed in inhouse games.



I will wreck you m8 fight me irl fgt i can bench press 2 bags of vegetables


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

lmfao

just realised voDe negged me

lmfao

wow

so salt

such angry


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Np <3
> 
> watching this movie Gravity and Sandra Bullock is such a garbage actress wow


I heard Gravity was pretty good tho. I agree Sandra Bollocks is a pretty terrible actress.


Vae said:


> NF Power ranking.
> 
> 1. Hady/WAD
> 2. Hady/WAD
> ...



wait wtf is this?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> I heard Gravity was pretty good tho. I agree Sandra Bollocks is a pretty terrible actress.
> 
> 
> wait wtf is this?



NF LoL Power ranking.



Jiyeon said:


> lmfao
> 
> just realised voDe negged me
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like you're salty about that neg.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> lmfao
> 
> just realised voDe negged me
> 
> ...


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like EG is only trying to lower Lemon's KDA.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

Dunno why EG just keeps on forcing fights when they're really behind
they do this in almost all their games, and it never works
pretty frustrating to watch


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

this game is taking too long.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

All the losers watching LCS, popular kids doing an inhouse.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> Dunno why EG just keeps on forcing fights when they're really behind
> they do this in almost all their games, and it never works
> pretty frustrating to watch



In reality if they are even, they would win teamfights. 

But yeah, the coordination was off too. They were even until they did that engage at mid (Krepo hitting leona ult on Elise then Snoopeh going on Annie then Pobelter ulting Krepo ? )

Then they tried to do a pick but Lemon flashed towards his team and forces Snoopeh / Innox be away from their team.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> NF LoL Power ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you're salty about that neg.



Why would I be?

It's extremely funny that he took the argument seriously to the point where he negged me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

u dont know vode very well

he just negs on a whim

im pretty sure we've all been negged by him

who cares doe


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

>some people still think negs are serious and get all buttmad about them
>"im not mad lmao "


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

ALSO, READY FOR TSM TO PUT CURSE IN THE DUMPSTER





Darth said:


> TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM



TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Only exciting game is CLG vs Coast and that's only because of coast's win yesterday.

Otherwise this would be a terrible schedule.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

TSM **


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> TSM **



wait what?


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

_"Cop has always been a very strong farmer" ~_Rivington 2014 

YEAH OKAY RIVINGTON.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

D U M P S T E R
U
M
P
S
T
E
R


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Did Saint hit a hook?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Did Saint hit a hook?



Nope.... I don't think so. 

The flash into 5 people was questionable as well


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

NA Servers still fucked up?


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

CLG CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Did Saint hit a hook?



i saw him land one point blank on mundo.

and another point blank one on a spinning wukong. 

Those count?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

How many of you are gonna get Vel'Koz? I'm wondering whether to get Skarner or him next


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Is Gogeta serious 

That master yi pic omfg


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Assuming I can grind enough IP, i'm definitely getting him. 

sadly, i barely get the opportunity to play recently so it likely won't happen. :/


----------



## Cronos (Feb 23, 2014)

nien


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Nien tries to 1v1 with 2k in his pocket.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Fcuk Vel'Koz.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

nien you fucking shitter go back to buy items if you have a huge gold lead, else it don't mean shit


god damn


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> Assuming I can grind enough IP, i'm definitely getting him.
> 
> sadly, i barely get the opportunity to play recently so it likely won't happen. :/



Btw I was wondering should I invest in runes now (I'm still level 12) or wait until I unlock the greater ones?


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> nien you fucking shitter go back to buy items if you have a huge gold lead, else it don't mean shit
> 
> 
> god damn



He was still 2 levels ahead lol.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

@Swarmy
Tier 2 runes are useless.

Save your ip and buy all the tier 3 runes you need at 20.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Btw I was wondering should I invest in runes now (I'm still level 12) or wait until I unlock the greater ones?




if you really really really want runes right now, buy tier 1, cuz they are extremely cost efficient. Tier 2 are shit. But generally, since you won't want to use anything worse later on anywaym, cuz slot efficiency > cost efficiency, just wait until you can buy the tier 3 ones.


also hi Ivan, how you doin



Darth said:


> He was still 2 levels ahead lol.



I know, that's what makes it even worse 

but yeah sunfire vs tiamat
gl with that
especially with shyvana's good scaling and free stats


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> @Swarmy
> Tier 2 runes are useless.
> 
> Save your ip and buy all the tier 3 runes you need at 20.



Thanks! 



Didi said:


> if you really really really want runes right now, buy tier 1, cuz they are extremely cost efficient. Tier 2 are shit. But generally, since you won't want to use anything worse later on anywaym, cuz slot efficiency > cost efficiency, just wait until you can buy the tier 3 ones.
> 
> 
> also hi Ivan, how you doin



I'm doing great man, enjoing the nice weather here  A rather unusually warm one


----------



## Cronos (Feb 23, 2014)

LIIIIIIIIIIIIIINK112!!!!!!


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

Those Aphro engages into shockwaves were beautiful.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

PLEASE


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

fuck yeah CLG

dexter being a beast again

so glad they finally have a true jungler again

*Spoiler*: __ 



now imagine how good they'd be if they had an actual top laner





also lol, even if Double tumbles into the center of solar flares, at least there's always nintendude to save him 




Swarmy said:


> I'm doing great man, enjoing the nice weather here  A rather unusually warm one



Good to hear. Where you at?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Doublelift was playing Vayne?

I should've watched


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> Good to hear. Where you at?



Bulgaria, Burgas. It's a sea city so we always have a warmer weather  We had basically only 2 days of snow this winter


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2014)

Jiyeon how are you always at least 3 days late on everything


----------



## Treerone (Feb 23, 2014)

XDG and Dig...

who will baron first


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon how are you always at least 3 days late on everything



I was doing school assignments so I turned off the stream.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Game of throws inc.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Bulgaria, Burgas. It's a sea city so we always have a warmer weather  We had basically only 2 days of snow this winter



Ooh nice, always wanted to visit Bulgaria, and the black sea too, interesting country/area, history wise and because of that probably architecturally too in old cities.

It's been a fairly warm winter here too, on 2 separate occasions there was a week of sudden insane cold & snow, but for the rest it's been really moderate.



Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon how are you always at least 3 days late on everything



more like at least 3 weeks


----------



## VoDe (Feb 23, 2014)

damn those inhouses were good games

thanks for playing


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2014)

YEAH THE REST OF YOU

YOU MISSED OUT A LOT

But yeah thanks a bunch for the games guys. GGWP to everyone
Except Adrian he failed hard.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> Ooh nice, always wanted to visit Bulgaria, and the black sea too, interesting country/area, history wise and because of that probably architecturally too in old cities.
> 
> It's been a fairly warm winter here too, on 2 separate occasions there was a week of sudden insane cold & snow, but for the rest it's been really moderate.



If you do visit check out Nesebar at all cost  It's amazing 

No rain I hope 


Btw it's been like a month now since I've been playing LoL and about 3 weeks with Elise and this is my latest match results:



What do you guys think


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF YORDLES.


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2014)

What place is CLG in now?


----------



## Nim (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF YORDLES.



this yordle team makes me happy


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

> xyrophobia: Girls aren't real!
> lol231larry: Lol, gg c:
> sabuzyra: DID I JUST SAW A GIRL?
> profelupin1: did she leave the fuzzy cuffs at home? agian >.>


hawt white girl cosplaying officer cait.

with handcuffs

uhgghghghghghghg


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

THE FROST THEME IS REAL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

was it silver fang ww?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

We were supposed to do Captain Planet.

But I forgot to change skin 

x9 pls.

Ty for games though.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

won all my games tonight!

i am the in-house queen

ggwp everyone


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

A queen to go with the king of 95% win rate.

Np, we are best couple EUW.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

easily!

ily bb <3


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

Hahaha captain planet 

just needed the heart


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2014)

RemChu said:


> was it silver fang ww?



yeah, I played tundra hunter WW, ofc


I don't forget to change skin depending on the theme

UNLIKE A CERTAIN PERSON


*Spoiler*: __ 



even tho I only have tundra ww but still


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

I only lost because you didn't first pick me.

A good king can't possibly hurt his queen, so I lost lane.

All calculated.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Hahaha captain planet
> 
> just needed the heart



I was supposed to be Heartseeker Ashe, I forgot to change cause they made me play Freljord the game before that for frost theme.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

support veigar :I !?!?

@Vae yeah I got that from your previous post,

maybe

next time.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this a bronze game?


----------



## αce (Feb 23, 2014)

canada>sweden
get fucking rekt


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol

This game

so much lulz


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

αce said:


> canada>sweden
> get fucking rekt



Shhhhh, Sweden were missing their 3 best players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2014)

BCM evertan,

gotta be the best zed escape I've ever seen

HOLY COW.

and his team was able to come in and get 2 kills off of that long ass chase bs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

>mfw vae forgot to pick heart


----------



## Chausie (Feb 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> I only lost because you didn't first pick me.
> 
> A good king can't possibly hurt his queen, so I lost lane.
> 
> All calculated.



d'awww <3



WAD said:


> >mfw vae forgot to pick heart



perfect emote for this moment


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2014)

Queue an hour after last game, face the exact same team.

This seems, very unlikely.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 24, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i know 0 idea of either of those things, but i shall take your word for it!
> 
> i just started a programme called Luther, a bbc police detective type show, it's pretty good



Funny you should say that, I watched the first season about a month ago. I really loved it and Idris Elba really delivered with his performance. I haven't had time to catch the rest of the seasons though.

If you have time, you should check out True Detective. Its probably the best tv show airing atm. The acting is amazing.



Darth said:


> I heard Gravity was pretty good tho. I agree Sandra Bollocks is a pretty terrible actress.



You should watch it for the special effects. The visuals are amazing at times, it just suffers from a stale plot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2014)

> GG Internet - Get the enemy to blame his deaths on lag by asking if  he is lagging when you kill him. Afterwards continue to ask him if he is  still lagging and that you are sorry for killing him while he is  lagging. (Though we already know he is lying because we determined he  would lag before the even game started.)
> Low Confidence - After each death you must give lengthy apologies  about how you should be playing better. After each kill you must  encourage the enemy that he can do it and to not give up.
> Broken Record - Stream decides a phrase for you to say to a specific enemy after each kill.
> Catch Phrase - Stream decides a phrase for you to say to the enemy team after each kill.
> ...




foudn this dude .....he has all these "challenges" he wrote up for handicaps viewers can vote on for his smurf games...

just lmao at the ideas.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2014)

Just decided to play ranked finally. I did great 3-0 in lane but I fell short after laning phase. The enemy Leona was pretty damn good when she would just save her exhaust for me and knew to use it right before I would ult. 

Couldn't really do much against a fed ADC with two supports (Jungle Soraka OP!). My poor Fiora KDA ;_;


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2014)

My KDA with shaco on the korean server (no lag or dc) is like 14/5/12
and I'm 4 and 4 atm with him


----------



## VoDe (Feb 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> THE FROST THEME IS REAL.



why not Trundle instead of WW... you would have had proper Freljord team


----------



## Xin (Feb 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF YORDLES.



Did I allow you to play games without me?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2014)

I know all the pros from NA/EU/KR are playing Lulu mid atm but honestly I don't see what's so great about it. At least in solo que. I feel she needs to be put in a specific comp in order to work (Dive or anti-dive comp? I can't tell)

She's a fantastic lane bully but outside of it, her teamfighting is kind of meh outside of the wild growth. Then the team lacks a proper mage to do magic damage (I guess she has glitterlance and pix but they don't really do that much in fights unless you land on a squishy target.) 

And yeah this has been discussed before but I am curious why its such a high rated pick/ban lately e_e maybe solo que sucks at copying the pros


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Just decided to play ranked finally. I did great 3-0 in lane but I fell short after laning phase. The enemy Leona was pretty damn good when she would just save her exhaust for me and knew to use it right before I would ult.
> 
> Couldn't really do much against a fed ADC with two supports (Jungle Soraka OP!). My poor Fiora KDA ;_;



"Fiora"

I see your problem


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2014)

VoDe said:


> why not Trundle instead of WW... you would have had proper Freljord team



I don't have Trundle


also it was Tundra Hunter WW, so it is k


----------



## VoDe (Feb 24, 2014)

Didi said:


> I don't have Trundle
> 
> 
> also it was Tundra Hunter WW, so it is k



awwww, You should really buy him. He's pretty fun to play


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2014)

I know, he's definitely higher up on my list. Trundle or Volibear is probably the next champ I'll buy.

Just bough Aatrox yesterday because he's pretty cool too. And I had 9400 IP so I figured, what the hell.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> "Fiora"
> 
> I see your problem



.i. **


----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Funny you should say that, I watched the first season about a month ago. I really loved it and Idris Elba really delivered with his performance. I haven't had time to catch the rest of the seasons though.
> 
> If you have time, you should check out True Detective. Its probably the best tv show airing atm. The acting is amazing.



nearly finished with the first series, i think i am in love with idris elba
*Spoiler*: _spoilers for Luther first series_ 



the emotions when his wife is killed, when he finds the body and realises that it's been set up to look like he did it! in fact, the bursts of anger luther has are terrifying to watch and very believable. 

all the secondary actors and the one episode ones too, such as the wife of the murderer who had a fetish for handbags, she was great.




and sure! i'll put that on my list of shows to watch!

started keeping a list of tv shows and films that people tell me to check out, as i am never good at keeping track of everything


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm in love with idris too


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

cronos lets meet in a bar or something

get drunk

get dirty

u game??????


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

and i've begun rewatching gundam unicorn. i watched the first 3 episodes a couple years back but forgot everything so i started from the beginning

why is everything so fast paced? and banagher so damn dramatic


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

so darth, does banagher become a better pilotn than amuro?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't meet him, Cronos.

It's a rape trap.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

You know there's not gonna be a 4th season, right Chausie?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Don't meet him, Cronos.
> 
> It's a rape trap.



to be fair, its not a trap if you declare your intent from the get go.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

banagher is like a dog in heat o.O

you barely met the bitch yet you'd go on all fours for her

damn you banagher, ruining the good parts for me


----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> You know there's not gonna be a 4th season, right Chausie?



ok?

i'm not going to stop watching something because it ends at the third series

also, for gogeta: sorry i wasn't on earlier for games, was asked(well begged!) to stay longer at work today as we had a large amount of donations in that needed to be sorted, i'm free most of tomorrow though


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

Always gotta carry shit Vode when he goes Kha'Zix zzzzzzzzzzz.

Nim is a good Sona though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

Chausie said:


> *ok?
> 
> i'm not going to stop watching something because it ends at the third series*
> 
> also, for gogeta: sorry i wasn't on earlier for games, was asked(well begged!) to stay longer at work today as we had a large amount of donations in that needed to be sorted, i'm free most of tomorrow though



I was just gonna tell you, I didn't tell you to stop watching.

They are making a feature film though.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

4N said:


> cronos lets meet in a bar or something
> 
> get drunk
> 
> ...



where are you ? what city / part of the country


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

Chausie said:


> ok?
> 
> i'm not going to stop watching something because it ends at the third series
> 
> also, for gogeta: sorry i wasn't on earlier for games, was asked(well begged!) to stay longer at work today as we had a large amount of donations in that needed to be sorted, *i'm free most of tomorrow though*



does this mean we can bang tomorrow ?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

Wtf Cronos you trying to get with my girl?

You wanna die?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wtf Cronos you trying to get with my girl?
> 
> You wanna die?



me and chausie have something special, i won't let you take her away from me


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

Cronos said:


> me and chausie have something special, i won't let you take her away from me



i'm sorry cronos, it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## VoDe (Feb 24, 2014)

all cool kids playing inhouse again


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2014)

pfft everyone knows chausie likes me best


after all, she also hangs out with my friends that she only knows through me
so I'm the most special

check and mate


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2014)

@cronos: in the constanta area

teach me some romanian, _va rog_


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in the complete other side of the country, timisoara

it's: te rog when you're addressing one persone, va rog is when addressing multiple people

also what are you doing there


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2014)

He is in the army
he got deported


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2014)

he got exiled from america for being homosexual


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2014)

Didi said:


> he got exiled from america for being homosexual



Well this is put much better


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2014)

James looks nothing like I expected.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

why the fuck are you using my avatar and signature


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

(?・ω・)つ(・(・


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> He is in the army
> he got deported


war crimes.



Didi said:


> he got exiled from america for being homosexual


don't ask dont tell, gg


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2014)

4N said:


> so darth, does banagher become a better pilotn than amuro?


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2014)

This thread seems dead.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

ashe support is great, told you guys i wasn't trolling


----------



## IdioticGamer (Feb 24, 2014)

Always thought that double adc's with Ashe is fun and great


----------



## Chausie (Feb 24, 2014)

it is!

they doubted me though!

2 games in a row!


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2014)

that cat sig goes to the beat
[YOUTUBE]kdemFfbS5H0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 25, 2014)

RIP NA servers.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Feb 25, 2014)

Hexakill was definitely a really bad thing for NA, my server... Or good if its the enemy team that loses all its members. I still avoid that Hexakill mode though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]ZX2kmRIOWEc[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-IjVvkR3zag[/YOUTUBE]

for all u new players who lurk but never post.


----------



## αce (Feb 25, 2014)

@4n 
if you watched ogn
you'd have seen that
more than once


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2014)

i do watch ogn

just not at the time when it was created

which was like after ogn spring iirc from the video

stop tryna play ya boy


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2014)

also cronos, come to constanta one of these days

though i'd imagine it being a long trip if you live on the other side of the country


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> RIP NA servers.


just log off around midnight +
or late in the afternoon, always seems to get ddos around then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

bitches be makin derp do his homework before gettin on the comp


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

There was an article how these hackers broke the previous world record for how much data they were sending for the DDOS, forgot the exact amount but its pretty insane lol.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, I pulled off a Gosu level play just now.

(I'm Vayne)(they had a like 7/4 kass)
Fiora died and Zyra was too low to support me, so I just ultied and went in 1v5.
I hit kass like 3-4 times and then condemned him into the wall for the kill, then I like 3 shot MF, I popped blade on Naut and took him out too, and I obliterated Yasuo.

Fucking scumbag Soraka with her op heal denied my penta though.
She healed just before my w proc.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 25, 2014)

lol no    4n


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 25, 2014)

hey what happened to that phanalax guy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

who are u again


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 25, 2014)

im the  one no one cared about ;~;

jk you all love me


----------



## VoDe (Feb 25, 2014)

wad you suck bro


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2014)

who are u again


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2014)

who are u again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

VoDe said:


> wad you suck bro



why tho bro


----------



## VoDe (Feb 25, 2014)

WAD said:


> why tho bro



cause your Vayne got rekt


----------



## VoDe (Feb 25, 2014)

Vae needs to kick you from convo and re add

should work then


----------



## Nim (Feb 25, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> im the  one no one cared about ;~;



I was actually thinking about messaging you about why you're not coming here anymore xD but then I was busy with other things and forgot about it


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 25, 2014)

It's not cause you all neglected me (you didn't), I just didn't feel the need to post here and got rather busy lately :/


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi im gosu


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gW4IwJu11k#t=29[/youtube]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 25, 2014)

RemChu said:


> just log off around midnight +
> or late in the afternoon, always seems to get ddos around then.



I usually play from like 10 or 11PM until 1AM; that's when my friends are on.

I would play Borderlands instead but that's being screwy lately too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

axl custom skin for lucian... kinda COOL


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't understand.
I'm a much better Vayne, but I win easier with Lucian.

I also stopped building tri-force on him first and instead go straight damage with a BT, LW, into IE.

My god the deeps.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2014)

Uh, you could always go BT > TF > LW > IE with Sheen being the follow up to BT.

That's what I do.


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

Os you _really_ seem to like that jessica chick o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

oh look booby blastoise or whatever

big surprise imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a blastoise?!?!

I couldn't figure out wtf she was.

thx wad


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2014)

Cronos, how else will we make beautiful babies 

Learning romanian is sorta fun. Such cool accents


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Os you _really_ seem to like that jessica chick o.o



I liked her page on facebook. Don't know many other cosplayers that post pics and have as many costumes as her. If you peeps know any lmk. 

She's also hot so why not like her.

EDIT: velkoz champ spotlight is out btw.


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

The donger is getting a VU


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigri is cute and all, but she's dumb as a rock.  Prob has a bleached butthole tbh.

Anywho, go here, OS: 

Not cosplay, but thas irrelevant.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 25, 2014)

by got it all he means she has boobs and is willing to show cleavage


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 25, 2014)

Obviously she is attractive, and I would gladly make love to her into the wee hours of the morning.  And her cosplays are great.

But she is still an airhead.


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> by got it all he means she has boobs and is willing to show cleavage



Pretty much. Dressing up as cartoon and anime characters for a living ain't so bad either


----------



## Chausie (Feb 25, 2014)

i dated a guy once who was pretty and all that, but conversation was lacking. did my fucking head in. does your head in pretty fast

also, i just realised,  i think the reason my plans for thursday were agreed with was because it's my birthday then. i was so confused and surprised when people agreed with my plans, with no input from anyone else. that never happens, there is always someone tying to say something else.

i shoulda planned something more outlandish instead of the same old.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2014)

you converse in relationships?

damn I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd fuck Nigri.

Wouldn't date her though, she pretty much lives up to the stereotype of a blonde bimbo.

Dear god she seems so stupid.
And she's all about her cleavage, CAN'T COSPLAY WITHOUT IT, CAN WE?


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

speaking of dumb blondes

[YOUTUBE]mVAxUMuhz98[/YOUTUBE]

<3


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

ok she's not really a blonde....


----------



## Nim (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YnP92_fZhQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd fuck Nigri too

even too she's dumb
has fake tits
and is going bald very fast
and needs tons of makeup to look good


----------



## VoDe (Feb 26, 2014)

who wouldn't fuck nigri? like srsly


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Adrian wouldn't.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

That OP chapter though.

Finally, we find out who Kyros is.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

fucking rebecca crushed my heart with her 'you're not my real father'
and afterwards with the 'kyros is a lie' too


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol at her only being 16 though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah lol

that's manga for you rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Why are you home at noon Didi.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

cuz I'm only following one class this trimester


also cuz I was massively hungover, but it's better now yeay



Why are you home vae-kun


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2014)

toriko chapter touched me deep down

such emotion, much appreciation


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2014)

wtf did that chicken bird grow fucking giant ass wings wtf?

also it's "eggs of appreciation" turn people into bishies?

dear god this writing.


----------



## OS (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess everyone ignored the donger VU


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2014)

Darth said:


> wtf did that chicken bird grow fucking giant ass wings wtf?
> 
> also it's "eggs of appreciation" turn people into bishies?
> 
> dear god this writing.



b-but 

thats the best


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoops, I fell asleep.

I was home because I'm sick, Didi.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

ah, get well soon vae


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

You should get on EUW and play.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Whoops, I fell asleep.
> 
> I was home because I'm sick, Didi.





Didi said:


> ah, get well soon vae



....


*Spoiler*: __ 



gaaaaay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

now that I think about it what does vae do with his life


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

I play video games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

OS said:


> Guess everyone ignored the donger VU


donger can go fuck himself


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

my experimentation,

has found this

WORDS OF WISDOM FROM REMSAN


1. In Lower elo, Darius will fuck shit up no matter what.

2. In higher gold+ elo, whatever team pantheon is on, will win pretty much.
(Was watching a higher elo friend play and that's what happened, whenever he had pantheon, his team won and vice versa.)


Conclusions,


Pantheon is ban worthy.


but uh alas, I did manage to beat an enemy pantheon in lower


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

Someone found a site that gives you weird builds and shit to play, but I forgot the name


any of you hear about it?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2014)

Vel'Koz coming later today? Patch 4.3 coming in NA at 1:30 PST


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

HAhaha Vae thank you!

edit: dammit i need to spread rep.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

pantheons good but i feel like he's highly overrated, i mean he's prob solidly top 5 but i feel like people play his game which is early aggression which you won't win

basically 

1) lanes gotta play passively early - srsly. if Panth doesn't snowball in the first 10 minutes his threat level is highly diminished, after 20 it's nearly nonexistent

2) jungler should camp/counter bot post 6 because 85% of panths will ult bot if not mid


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

4N said:


> ....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you even know who that is tho?

I don't see the significance in using a picture of Gerold Dayne smirking with a caption that says "Whatever". It really doesn't mesh at all. 

Wtf didi find better fucking images.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

>implying I don't know Darkstar


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's a /got/ thing


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

Why do I love Darkstar so much? It's pretty simple when I think about it. Darkstar isn't just the best character in the series, he might just be the greatest character of all time. Just imaging him riding through the sands of Dorne, the wind in his hair, his mighty steed below him. As he rides through the red mountains, the ladies swoon at his very scent. They know how he smells, the essence of his smell is sold in Planky Town under the the name of "Greenblood Orgasm." The very nature of Darkstar is mystery. could he be playing a deeper game than even his creator realizes? The answer is yes, he has transcended such boundaries as the written world, and has free will to do whatever he sees fit. However, Darkstar is filled with such guile, such arcane craft that he does not even use these powers. Why, you might ask? You will never know, for the mind of the Darkstar is not one that is easily penetrated. Darkstar is such a force of nature in his realm that nothing can truly touch him, the only thing keeping him bound to the page at all is his will to exist within the preordained boundaries of his world. Darkstar is not only beyond the comprehension of us, he exists within a plane of true focus and beauty. Observe his playful smile, his gourgeous and rippling biceps, his gallant nose, and most importantly, his eyes. His eyes, like pools of saffron, provide the only glimpse into the true machinations of Darkstar. Do not stare into them. Many good men have gone mad in the attempt. Darkstar is not just a character, a formless collection of words and images, he is himself is the binding that holds the saga together. Without Darkstar, the entire series, the entire world of Westeros as we know it crumbles. The Trident would stop flowing without Darkstar, the Reach would become a desolate crater, and the Wall would melt without his frosty gaze. These are just of a few of the reasons why I like Darkstar so much.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2014)

it's a stupid ass /got/ thing.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2014)

Darth said:


> it's a stupid ass /got/ thing.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I love Darkstar so much? It's pretty simple when I think about it. Darkstar isn't just the best character in the series, he might just be the greatest character of all time. Just imaging him riding through the sands of Dorne, the wind in his hair, his mighty steed below him. As he rides through the red mountains, the ladies swoon at his very scent. They know how he smells, the essence of his smell is sold in Planky Town under the the name of "Greenblood Orgasm." The very nature of Darkstar is mystery. could he be playing a deeper game than even his creator realizes? The answer is yes, he has transcended such boundaries as the written world, and has free will to do whatever he sees fit. However, Darkstar is filled with such guile, such arcane craft that he does not even use these powers. Why, you might ask? You will never know, for the mind of the Darkstar is not one that is easily penetrated. Darkstar is such a force of nature in his realm that nothing can truly touch him, the only thing keeping him bound to the page at all is his will to exist within the preordained boundaries of his world. Darkstar is not only beyond the comprehension of us, he exists within a plane of true focus and beauty. Observe his playful smile, his gourgeous and rippling biceps, his gallant nose, and most importantly, his eyes. His eyes, like pools of saffron, provide the only glimpse into the true machinations of Darkstar. Do not stare into them. Many good men have gone mad in the attempt. Darkstar is not just a character, a formless collection of words and images, he is himself is the binding that holds the saga together. Without Darkstar, the entire series, the entire world of Westeros as we know it crumbles. The Trident would stop flowing without Darkstar, the Reach would become a desolate crater, and the Wall would melt without his frosty gaze. These are just of a few of the reasons why I like Darkstar so much.



lol k, I laughed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

dat outplay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

so apparently this support for xdg is this ultra toxic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Apparently, IWD was a super toxic player too, but changed.

Apparently this WAD guy was a drug addict and shit.

BUT PEOPLE CHANGE I HEARD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

>is
>not was


----------



## VoDe (Feb 26, 2014)

once a drug addict, always a drug addict


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

except for the multitude of people who successfully kicked the habit for good
the only thing that remains in addicts is the compulsive personalities
but you know i wouldn't expect people
with zero empathetical abilities to understand


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow rip kha

Skarner's e slow increase gggggg


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wow rip kha
> 
> Skarner's e slow increase gggggg


 				newutility Kha?Zix ignores unit collision while in stealth 			
* 				R - Evolved Active Camouflage 			*

 			 				newutility Void Assault Duration +1 seconds (total 2 seconds)



Eh he can pretty much move in to burst down the adc and get out.

thats good as fuck

50% dmg reduction on his evolved camo


----------



## Treerone (Feb 26, 2014)

You don't pick an assassin to tickle the adc.

Don't really like the fear changes. :/

"Question for Vasilii and Mor, what is arguably the best botlane in North America excluding yourselves?

-CLG’s bot lane."


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmm a tear and a Ryze buff


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2014)

They hit up The bug real hard this patch.
Lol @ the attempt of the Kass nerfs, those do next to nothing.

Gragas nerfs were just a slap on the wrist too.


----------



## OS (Feb 26, 2014)

the one piece chapter


[youtube]lexLAjh8fPA[/youtube]


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

How hard is Vel'Koz guys? I really wanna get him but I only have 1500 IP and I wanna know if he's worth it.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 26, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> How hard is Vel'Koz guys? I really wanna get him but I only have 1500 IP and I wanna know if he's worth it.



how the fuck would we know

he isn't released yet


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> how the fuck would we know
> 
> he isn't released yet



From the spotlight I guess?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2014)

Damnit Swarmy, Vel'Koz is one of the more complicated champs in the game.

Stick to 1 or 2 champs while you learn the game


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Damnit Swarmy, Vel'Koz is one of the more complicated champs in the game.
> 
> Stick to 1 or 2 champs while you learn the game



Well I only play Elise and Kha dude


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

read this guide bro


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2014)

so yeah, bulldozing through silver pretty consistently, did lose a few games yesterday because of riot and my modem legit messing up.

lol at people calling silver the hardest elo to climb out of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2014)

hardest is platinum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

well its definitely not the hardest (d1 to challenger, diamond anything to d1, plat to diamond > silver to gold imo) but id reserve you saying its not frustrating until you get into s1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 27, 2014)

Chausie said:


> nearly finished with the first series, i think i am in love with idris elba
> *Spoiler*: _spoilers for Luther first series_
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it was pre-eminent acting in that scene. Idris is super talented.


Wow those kha e nerfs, glad I don't play that champ.

Ryze and Jayce buffs <3


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

weird

my client didnt patch update

is there anyway i can force it if thats the case?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

You can force it like I force Sasuke's dick down my throat.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 27, 2014)

FUCK NO

I ACCIDENTLY REPPED WAD

now i gotta neg him 3 times to make up for it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

Get rekt turbonerd. Now you'll have to spread for me just like I spread for Sasuke's dick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

What do you want more...me or Sasuke's dick?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

wad's set makes me want to barf

and im a sasuke fan to the core

manilo pls  

also, is yasuo still banned alot?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

fck

i srsly may need to watch the old gundam series cuz this shit so fast paced

and like this audrey bitch stealing all the men


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

also wtf

bright noa looks like he hasn't aged a single bloody day since the original gundam and i know that has like over 10 years of plot in it

plus 17 years since char's rebellion iirc in gundam unicorn

the madness


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

ms loni ;___;

and here i was thinking a potential shipping would have happened. can't say i didn't expect that ending though.

riddhe gets mad rep doe


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

It bothers me that one part of your moustachebeard is shaved off.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

he is mexican

what else did u expect?


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

Faker be trollin Frost so hard. 

The patch out on euw yet?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

It is indeed out.

STILL CAN'T BUY RP THOUGH.


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Maerala (Feb 27, 2014)

"Take Fiora. If you cannot win with Fiora, that's likely because you are playing her wrong. Is that your fault? Not really. We defined her as a top lane duelist, but in reality she functions as an assassin with subsequent cleanup potential and tends to be most effective in mid lane. This is a difficult problem to solve: "cannot lose 1v1" is not a fantasy we can fulfill on a kit with three enemy targeted dashes; "Demacian anti-mage assassin" is not a fantasy we can fulfill without radically transforming her entire theme."

CertainlyT ples, no reworkerino


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

WAD said:


> What do you want more...me or Sasuke's dick?





Also what is with the pink font and the oversize signature WAD. This have something to do with Dream?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 27, 2014)

did wad lose a bet


----------



## VoDe (Feb 27, 2014)

Chausie said:


> did wad lose a bet



i asked a same thing

[12:04:32] MarovA: welp thats where i lost it and im forced to do someone's bidding
[12:34:10] MarovA: welp
[12:34:26] MarovA: got another 23 hours to finish the other 35  posts i need to make

some outlet thing i guess?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

WAD why are you missing part of your facial hair.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

It is indeed an outlet thing.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 27, 2014)

Supposedly there is a bot out there that plays better than Diamond players.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

It's called Annie Bot, it's challenger level.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Supposedly there is a bot out there that plays better than Diamond players.



Good maybe Riot could use it to actually make their bots not fucktarded.


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

apparently it's no fun playing against a bot that makes no mistakes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

no i think he means the people who have the scripts like the cassioepia guy

it doesnt farm for shit but fucking twinfangs you at the speed of sasuke's dick


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty sure that script was spamming BotRK active, not twin fang.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

n0 thats something different

theres just a cass player/script thats impossible to fight/win trades with cuz she is just so much faster and capable of smashing u with her abilities (never missing Qs, fastest E's possibly computed, etc.) but the thing sucks at CS

sucks...

sasuke's dick


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

yeah there was that nightblue3 video of it on youtube..

one sec i'll try to find it. 

[YOUTUBE]DeR4X22a2eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

i've begun tranferring

farewell NA friends... i'll never forget the moments we had together

i wont miss WAD's rage tho. funny enough, it has prepared me to deal with Vae and Darth in more ways than one 

i now go to lands unknown and face the toxicity that is europe

wish me luck!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

Good for you that Hady isn't even a rager tbh.

And I'm not nearly as bad as WAD is.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

i transferred and added both you and Darth

testing my ping in game right now

tells me 350 

all my woes. its prolly cuz of the bad internet most likely


----------



## Wesley (Feb 27, 2014)

Darth said:


> apparently it's no fun playing against a bot that makes no mistakes.



Never misses a last hit, never misses a skill shot, dodges every attack.  The bot is not a script.  It's like taking on a Fighting Game's AI that perfectly executes every combo, blocks every attack, because it knows you're attacking before you do.  The bot is completely integrated into the game like it was there right from the beginning.

All the "player" has to do is hold down the space bar and the bot does all the work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> It bothers me that one part of your moustachebeard is shaved off.


I took such a quick glance i didn't even see that .....


<.>


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 27, 2014)

NO!


M-my Kassadin.... Riot what have you done....


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY 75% WIN RATE!?


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2014)

this bot shit is real 

~_~

whole forum dedicated to it called BoL, much wow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

Winning 3 out of 4 games is not that impressive. 
And Kyle, I play on EU more than NA now. I can still say you suck more than I suck Sasuke's dick.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

WAD said:


> Winning 3 out of 4 games is not that impressive.
> And Kyle, I play on EU more than NA now. I can still say you suck more than I suck Sasuke's dick.



all my woes


----------



## Chausie (Feb 27, 2014)

wad why don't you just move back to euw


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

awww man

ALL is winning now

where can i direct my hate to now???


----------



## VoDe (Feb 27, 2014)

4N said:


> awww man
> 
> ALL is winning now
> 
> where can i direct my hate to now???



to       Fnatic


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

nah

fnatic already at an all time low

need another team

maybe xdg?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 27, 2014)

4N said:


> nah
> 
> fnatic already at an all time low
> 
> ...



Mancloud best mid > shiphtur to increase your hate for xdg.


----------



## αce (Feb 27, 2014)

game 1 blaze throws/eazyhoon is a fucking monster and now i know why bischu and alex ich gave him such high praise/horo the hero

game 2 frost l0l

game 3 flame takes out his anger on poor marin and shows once again why he's best top laner world


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

<first game on EUW
<ping flunctuating like crazy
<least gold out of all 10 players

i did not miss playing this game for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

T1 S could have won game 3 but tbh that failed dive top on shyv really cost marin his lane. If they hadn't stacked their cc Flame would have died. He didn't outplay, Renekton and Panth just misplayed. 

Easyhoon also got hella bullied in lane. just kept eating spears all day. he played a lot better game 1. 

It was SKT T1 S's game to lose. And they lost is spectacularly. Blaze didn't really outplay them all that well tbh.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Mancloud best mid > shiphtur to increase your hate for xdg.



yes

fck mancloud

n00b midlayner 

shiptur da besto


i will hate on xdg

hope those scrubs lose this weekend

h4h4


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

T1 S Hady.

T1 K is the champs.


----------



## αce (Feb 27, 2014)

> T1 S could have won game 3 but tbh that failed dive top on shyv really  cost marin his lane. If they hadn't stacked their cc Flame would have  died. He didn't outplay, Renekton and Panth just misplayed.


the same thing happened in game 1
t1 s didn't outplay blaze
blaze threw the game when flame and (daydream?) or emperor decided to go full yolo mode

the baron throw was the icing on the cake

was blazes game to lose for like an hour
and they lost it




> Easyhoon also got hella bullied in lane. just kept eating spears all day. he played a lot better game 1.


yeah idk how that happened




> It was SKT T1 S's game to lose. And they lost is spectacularly. Blaze didn't really outplay them all that well tbh.


they didn't outplay them mechanically but they outplayed them strategically
once flame got that lead it was pretty much over


----------



## αce (Feb 27, 2014)

that shyvana 1v2 on renekton and pantheon when he was regaining health in the fight was hilarious


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 27, 2014)

about flame sk game 1

l0l


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> about flame sk game 1
> 
> l0l



ouch. he has quite a few haters.

also 10/10 would buy


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2014)

Manamune on Aatrox lol...


----------



## Treerone (Feb 27, 2014)

I too think that game was boring.

I would much rather watch XDG get destroyed game after game.


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2014)

Deficio gets so excited when he talks about the Copenhagen Wolves lol.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 27, 2014)

"Darien decided that Manamune would give him mana so he tried it and when it didn't he got upset"


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

>Bout to play my first game of the day
>Legendary Bronze 1st day Vel'Koz instalock on enemy team
>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

And then you got wrecked.

That's karma for you.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

I won mid easily.

And we were winning easily until Lulu decided to afk for 20 minutes.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

Not even mad.

We would've won if it was 5v5 the whole game.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

Uh, I was spectating your game.

Lulu was never AFK.

You ended lane 2-3 with 0 assists, Vel'Koz went 2-2 with 6 assists.

You played like a fucking derping retard.

Now I know how full of shit you are 

I knew spectating that game would pay off.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh and I should add that you AFKed more than Lulu did by sitting in fountain for 1+ min multiple times after backing.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol, I was beating Vel'Koz is farm all game until the end and I could've 1v1d him easily.

And lol at lulu not being afk, go add anyone on my team and ask them if the Lulu went afk and see what they said.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

And I want to tell you that your Zed is cancer, you can't manage your shadows at all, you can't combo correctly and you miss every skill shot.

Never again will I take anything you blame on your team seriously, because you're easily bronze level.

Nevermind that you missed out on 2 easy kills in lane, and that you traded 1 for 1 when diving a super low Vel'Koz.

Lel.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

And you were maybe ahead by 10 in CS.

But you had like 130 CS at 30 min.

MEANWHILE IN BRONZE EXCUSES LAND.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 27, 2014)

get rekkkkkkkktttttt


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

Velkoz knockbacks op.

And I missed 1 kill in lane.
That's only because I didn't expect to do the amount of damage I did.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe from a bronze perspective you missed out on 1 kill.

From someone who actually knows how to play this game half decently, you missed multiple opportunities.

Swapping back with your R shadow too hard though.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2014)

Jiyeon dont listen to this Trash Goldie, your Lulu ruined the game for you, make sure you add her to tell her how bad she did, she can't just go along and ruin other people's game, now can she


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

n00b diamond wat r u talkin buot 1v1 me fagget.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

What causes fps lag?

I've been getting really bad fps lag since maybe last week. (not related to the ddos on riot)


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon dont listen to this Trash Goldie, your Lulu ruined the game for you, make sure you add her to tell her how bad she did, she can't just go along and ruin other people's game, now can she



Who actually does that.

That's so stupid.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2014)

What causes FPS drop? A bad computer or viruses.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll scan my computer, my fps never drops unless I have a lot of stuff open in the background.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2014)

Gosu god getting wrecked on stream


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2014)

ahahahahah



thanks vae


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll scan my computer, my fps never drops unless I have a lot of stuff open in the background.



Then don't play with a bunch of shit open in the background.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2014)

There was a thread on the LoL forum thingy, lots of people reported fps drop form the last patch. o______o


----------



## αce (Feb 28, 2014)

the last patch did drop fps stop being dicks about it


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2014)

Didn't drop it for me so what did you expect me to tell him? Viruses or a bad computer are a common cause for FPS drop.

Shut the fuck up Ace.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2014)

everybody shut up, i'm here now


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2014)

How about you fight me IRL and I'll shut you up.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2014)

ha, good luck with that


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2014)

Fking fegt I rek u.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 28, 2014)

now now boys, calm down


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2014)

you cannot defeat my girth


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2014)

go die cronos


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2014)

that infiltrator varus skin is sex


----------



## Nim (Feb 28, 2014)

The new Heimerdinger is a cutie :3 some of the skins look like a little monkey to me.
And the new Varus Skin looks interesting. Wanna see the splash art


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 28, 2014)

4N said:


> that infiltrator varus skin is sex



infiltrator? u wot m8


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2014)

awesome skin


----------



## VoDe (Feb 28, 2014)

"Vayne can't win 1 vs 1 duel against Darius"
        - Vayne 2014

sigh lol, she even had Guardian Angel up 

i had build of: Maw, Banshee, Randuin's, Merc's
she had like: Botrk, GA, Statikk Shiv, Last Whisper, Berserker's


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

Cronos said:


> everybody shut up, i'm here now



we don't take orders from you


----------



## OS (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> we don't take orders from you



dis

dude is talking like he is goku or sumfink

vel'koz so underwhelming,  feels like karma rework.

4N why call him infiltrator when he is called artic ops?


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

those are good but i could point you in the direction of a thousand better battle bunny riven fanarts.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 28, 2014)

Freudian slip 

4n spy confirmed


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 28, 2014)

Darius wins vs Vayne in 1v1 in melee
Then again every bruiser does that to every ADC

Vayne fucks over Darius super hard.
Darius can have 500 armor, if you have BotRK + Red buff, you shuold be able to still beat Darius if you can kite even decently. (He is basically never supposed to hit you, not even once)

Darius only has his short range hook, then he has absolutely nothing. Not only can you bait/dodge it, but you can escape even if he does pull you

The most a Darius can do to you, especially in teamfights, is just use his W slow before he dies. And even then. Anything more, and you are bad at positioning


----------



## OS (Feb 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> those are good but i could point you in the direction of a thousand better battle bunny riven fanarts.



well there were actually other nice fan art for LoL on the artists page, which is what i really wanted to show.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah he's done some really great stuff. I favorited some of it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> dis
> 
> dude is talking like he is goku or sumfink
> 
> ...



Cuz thats what the site called it when I first saw it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol Gambit.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 28, 2014)

FUCK YEAH FNATIC


----------



## VoDe (Feb 28, 2014)

someone up for normals with me and nim?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2014)

He wanted naidali


----------



## Chausie (Feb 28, 2014)

just got 3 punnets of blueberries, usually 4 euro a punnet, down to 90 cent \o/

i fucking love blueberries


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2014)

what is a punnet


----------



## VoDe (Feb 28, 2014)

RemChu said:


> what is a punnet


a box

you know, like this: 



teaching English to Americans vol. 264


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2014)

Can I put my fingers in your punnet?

(literally like my first time hearing the word, and I'm a uni graduate. )

Maybe I'll hear it when I come to Europe this summer.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 28, 2014)

RemChu said:


> what is a punnet



well wiki says the word is only really used in commonwealth countries, which is possibly why you have never heard it before

but ye, it's essentially a small, light basket or box which hold fruit and veg, though mainly berries.

we both learn something new, anyway!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to eat some fish punnet


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2014)

Reason: Bjerg needs to get his visa in EU


----------



## Dark (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally!! Fnatic <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

rip me watching eu LCS ever again
work op


----------



## OS (Feb 28, 2014)

Fnatic won?

#baylieve.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 28, 2014)

Made my first penta today.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2014)

They found me


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> dis
> 
> dude is talking like he is goku or sumfink



        .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

TO POST DIDI AND CRONOS AS GENERALS OR NOT


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2014)

you'd have to ask for permission first


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2014)

WAD is touched in the head.


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 28, 2014)

I think Vel'Koz just came out today, yeah? 

I want D: 

The range...! and pretty beams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> They found me



wtf 

103 deaths


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

Played AP warwick mid against a zed yesterday, smashed him. He did like no damage and whatever he did do I sustained through.


----------



## Kadu (Mar 1, 2014)

That happened.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDPsKJ0E7NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Mar 1, 2014)

it's over!


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2014)

Varsity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's just no explaining some people.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2014)

Its excessive, varsity


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 1, 2014)

This is news of such magnitude, so,

VODE STOLE A BARON
WITHOUT A SMITE


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2014)

Clg dnt fail me plz

And having regi back in tsm temporarily should prove interesting to say rhe least. I expect tsm to hold their own quite comfortably without bjergsen, even m9reso against the likes of xdg.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeaaaaaaaaaah Reeeeegiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2014)

xmithie back in jungle. But at the cost of Bloodwater. Zuna still in the team. If he's as good as Bloodwater says at the game then he should be an analyst.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

Wooo got home just in time, c9 playing 

Let's go


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2014)

Isn't that overly attached girlfriend?


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

why did sneaky build phantom dancer over tri force on lucian
was it nerfed or something?


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2014)

she's still making videos? Her 15 mins of fame should be up.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Isn't that overly attached girlfriend?


yes it is, my astute sempai


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

well
that just happened
lel


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

was a fun game to watch,

gotta love the lulu


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

l0l phreak
lemon/sneaky are not one of the best bot lanes NA


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh look xmithie isa good jungled whoda guess


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2014)

Well Link > Voyboy


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

link is a fucking monster


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2014)

αce said:


> l0l phreak
> lemon/sneaky are not one of the best bot lanes NA



Who is better besides clg and tsm bot lanes?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2014)

Apparently Dignitas lives where my school is.


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

> Who is better besides clg and tsm bot lanes?



qtpie/kiwikid
and they are equivalent to everyone else
as shown by this game


rush hour and tsm bot lane are tiers above the rest
thus
they are not among the best


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

i really dont like beating a dead horse
but the amount of times i've seen sneaky and lemon do really shitty in lane is way too much


and i've seen people try and tell me that sneaky was xpecial level
or some shit
l0l


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2014)

αce said:


> i really dont like beating a dead horse
> but the amount of times i've seen sneaky and lemon do really shitty in lane is way too much
> 
> 
> ...



Even as a C9 fan, sneaky and lemon will always lose lane (unless Meteos or Hai interferes). Even during the ashe/zyra era, they generally don't do well in lane.

Sneaky isn't as bad though. He does okay in keeping CS, and doesn't die as much. Lemon almost always die first.

Even now I can say XDG's bot lane phase is probably stronger than theirs too. (Even if it is Zuna. Zuna is just terrible in his positioning)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2014)

Dignitas bot lane wrecks C9 bot lane.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2014)

Regi is a hero.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2014)

Turtle the God.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2014)

Oddone with the 5 man Wukong Ult. 

ALL HAIL THE GENERAL. YOUR SACRIFICE WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2014)

Now only Cloud 9 stands in the way. 

They'll be dealt with soon enough.


----------



## Treerone (Mar 1, 2014)

CLG and TSM botlanes are the only ones that do well in and out of lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2014)

im now the moderator of this section/thread

sup


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2014)

WAD said:


> im now the moderator of this section/thread
> 
> sup


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2014)

Who ever decided this was a good idea needs to be shot.


----------



## αce (Mar 1, 2014)

hahahahahahahhaha wad


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh wow unexpected, congrats WAD?


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone losing lane to low elo velkoz....is kinda bad


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2014)

Low elo players are bad to begin with.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

wad give us all big avatars

POWER CORRUPTS

ABSOLUTE POWER ABSOLUTELY CORRUPTS


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2014)

i already have a big avatar np


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2014)

RemChu said:


> wad give us all big avatars
> 
> POWER CORRUPTS
> 
> ABSOLUTE POWER ABSOLUTELY CORRUPTS



Isn't it Absolute power corrupts absolutely?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Didi (Mar 1, 2014)

>not already having 150x200 avatar

plebs


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2014)

Didi said:


> >not already having 150x200 avatar
> 
> plebs



look at all these second class citizens


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2014)

I am just a fan of perfect geometric shapes.

Squares all the way. Equal dimensions, baby.

Rectangles are an abomination.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2014)

450x450 avy us baby


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually let us be able to upload a full featured length film for avatars.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2014)

I've tried to obtain 150x200.

Then I realized the competitions are too much effort.
And I know no admins.

It's k though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2014)

yeah wish I knew an admin to suck dick off of

if only


----------



## Cronos (Mar 2, 2014)

i've refused big avatars before, but there's only so many handouts you can refuse


----------



## Chausie (Mar 2, 2014)

why bother when 100x100 is all you need


----------



## Kadu (Mar 2, 2014)

Been positive by atleast 10 kills each ranked game i've played. Lost 4 of 6. So done.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> why bother when 100x100 is all you need


maybe for a tight butthole


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

NA challenger summed up in 1 picture


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

Varsity said:


> Been positive by atleast 10 kills each ranked game i've played. Lost 4 of 6. So done.



Sounds like me playing Vayne.

I'm cursed on Vayne in ranked.


----------



## Kadu (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't lost my lane is so long but Riot decides to fuck me over with the matchmaking.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHW8oriCutE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know, I always shit on bot as Vayne, but like the game always slowly slips away from me.
Only in ranked though.

Doesn't really happen if I play another AD in ranked like say Lucian or Caitlyn.

But I dislike playing Caitlyn, she's a bit boring.


----------



## Kadu (Mar 2, 2014)

The video is the most truth i've ever seen.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually, I've found I dislike playing ADs that don't involve a lot of movement or mechanics.


----------



## Treerone (Mar 2, 2014)

KTB looks like shit.



Jiyeon said:


> I don't know, I always shit on bot as Vayne, but like the game always slowly slips away from me.
> Only in ranked though.
> 
> Doesn't really happen if I play another AD in ranked like say Lucian or Caitlyn.
> ...



If you're shitting on bot as Vayne then take the tower and start to help out your lanes that are losing or force fights. Vayne can easily carry a game.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

4 games in a fucking row now that I can't get ad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2014)

Varsity said:


> Been positive by atleast 10 kills each ranked game i've played. Lost 4 of 6. So done.



sounds like you and jiyeon should duo


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

Just had a leona buy dorans blade 1 pot start, walk into their bot lane give first blood, go back buy double cloth armour, do the same thing on tower until she died 6 times then left the game.

Just why...


----------



## Chausie (Mar 2, 2014)

how can she afford double cloth armor after the first death

unless this death didn't occur as soon as you imply


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2014)

Jiyeon taking creative licenses with recounting events?

Nah...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 2, 2014)

One day my shitty internet will improve to be a less shittier internet.

Until then, fuck my internet.


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2014)

Varsity said:


> I haven't lost my lane is so long but Riot decides to fuck me over with the matchmaking.



Or maybe you're just shit at everything that isn't laning but somehow believe that if you win your lane you're entitled to win the game

also, confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance, I'm sure you've more often lost your lane than you recall, or not won as hard as you think you did



but no, keep believing this and become the best of friends with jiyeon


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2014)

Varsity is obviously an articial intelligent lifeform created by jiyeon


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> how can she afford double cloth armor after the first death
> 
> unless this death didn't occur as soon as you imply



I thought she was afk first because she just kind of sat at the edge of base for a couple minutes.

She got assist gold too because I traded the kill on her with a kill on jinx.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> sounds like you and jiyeon should duo



Lol James with the burns.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, winning lane doesn't mean anything if you can't transition it in to an advantage mid/late game.

You guys obviously have no idea how to snowball a game or close a game out.

So it doesn't surprise me that you're losing even though you might win lane.

Laning is only one part of the game.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 2, 2014)

i have lost lane many times, and then snowballed on mid game

honestly, laning phase doesnt rly mean anything on season 4


----------



## Darth (Mar 2, 2014)

VoDe said:


> honestly, laning phase doesnt rly mean anything on season 4



wat                .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 2, 2014)

Laning phase obviously means something because it translates to teamfights and objectives.

But if you don't know how to translate laning phase into teamfights and objectives, then yeah you'll bound to lose. It's not always about kills, it's about killing that nexus in the center of their base.


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

Riot fix Na servers plz.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Darth said:


> wat                .



means less, than in Season 3 or so

because it's easier to make comebacks, thanks to minion/turret/vision changes


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2014)

LoL players of NF who suck at CSing.

This is why CSing is important.

Full build at 30 min with 6 kills is FARM CENTRAL.

And Lucian is a prime example of bad CSing making you be shit.


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

Was clg vs xdg good?


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2014)

It was enjoyable


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2014)

feels good to be a clg fan right now


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

>implying this isn't a part of montes false hope.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2014)

would squirt my dna on


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> would squirt my dna on



weeeeellpppp


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

clg took down all the turret inhibs withinlike 2-3 mins. 

26 min

11 structures



THE POTENTIAL IS REAL


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

4N said:


> clg took down all the turret inhibs withinlike 2-3 mins.
> 
> 26 min
> 
> ...



Where the fuck are you and why aren't you online


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't really judge CLG in that match against the worst team NA.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

12 hour shifts op

online where tho, skype or LoL client? either way I never get enough time 

though something hilarious did happen to me last night involving a stripper and my hat but thats a story for another time.

romanian women are beautiful. can confirm.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Can't really judge CLG in that match against the worst team NA.



i didnt know CLG already played Curse today


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

new feng shen ji

i came like 14 times

why cant we have more MCs like Ah Gou?????


is that


GOKU?????


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

4N said:


> new feng shen ji
> 
> i came like 14 times
> 
> why cant we have more MCs like Ah Gou?????



Because most of the time they look stupid. 

Ex. Samurai deeper kyo.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

samurai deeper kyo was like reading a filler manga while being extremely bored. something to just pass the time,

i felt like the plot had some potential but the last 200 chapters sucked ass. lack of creativity around every corner.

a stale manga imo.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2014)

is feng shen ji, like weekly!?!? 

holy cow


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2014)

mmmmm some slave racial undertones here...


----------



## Cronos (Mar 3, 2014)

CLG            !


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

blaze is 2nd best team korea
clg is top tier in NA
idk
ace might be ded


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

He's missing out on the dream


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

i can finally say clg is top 3 in NA 

but im even happier to say that now, any team can beat each other. 

who knows? maybe by split end, one could make that argument that clg is at least a stronger than c9 if they keep up these string of performances. their teamwork ever since dexter has gotten back has been absolute bananas! dat communication working out for dem, yeh.

6-1

is monte even using the spinners anymore?  hahahahaha, no more false hope bitches. the potential is real!!

but what i love the best is that the clg fans were always out in numbers, no matter what. through the good and bad. i can go through reddit threads with a broad smile on my face now cuz the haters gone low on ammo baby.  

great weekend for clg and a lot of room to grow still. imo still rough around the edges and still a ways behind c9 and tsm but the possibility of being a better team than they are becomes more and more with each week. haven't been this excited to see CLG play since IPL 5 which was actually the first live tournament of competitive LoL i ever watched (I watched some of s2 worlds but after it broadcasted)


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

hmm, to the adc mains or just mainly the more experienced players in this thread, what do you think separate WildTurtle and Doublelift as players in their main roles and how they contribute to their teams now?

Before LCS this season, I did rank WT higher than DL as an ADC but now as I watch the recent games, I feel Doublelift no longer makes the same mistakes of split pushing/CLG going for the 1 man DL show. Instead he rotates with the team and keeps pressure on the map most of the time (and STILL gets insane farm almost every game anyway). 

It looks like the same thing with WT as well but I find TSM always looks for the teamfights. Like their confidence in each of their players' ability definitely shows in their games. They always want that giant leap of a lead so not only are they going to look outrotate you but they will always almost want to fight. and they win most of the time too. WT plays a big role in this, being able to lay on the damage and as a result constantly gets decent KDAs.

In a way, it both teams prioritize map movement and solid rotations but with one team looking to fight more (TSM). Correct me if I'm wrong. Its just how it looks to me when I watch the games. But yeah, how do you determine how a player contributes more to their team (WT and DL) in cases like these?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

IMO, the biggest difference between WT and DL is their strongest points in the game, I feel like Doublelift is more likely to dominate in lane and take that advantage to split push/apply pressure so his team can do other things fairly safe. Though he's been working more with the team lately, he still does this a lot of the time.

On the other hand, WildTurtle, who will still probably win lane almost all the time, is more about working with the team to secure objectives and has overall better teamplay/communication, which works in TSMs favor when late game rolls around because WildTurtle is more likely to survive a chaotic fight than DL would be.
In general WT just has better synergy with his team right now than DL does with his.

They're both about even in skill level I'd say though, and both are just as important to their team as the other since both teams play in different fashions, and they both fit the style of their teams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

I honestly would not place CLG definitely below TSM or C9 at this point. They are surely on the same tier even if arguably CLG is for now the weakest of the 3.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 3, 2014)

we'll see next week when clg face both c9 and tsm


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

If clg wins agaibst both, I'd be the happiest guy on the planet and brag for days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Well they've already proven capable of beating C9.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait, am I thinking of another team?

Oh yeah, wasn't it like...Curse who took one off C9?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

CLG beat C9 too.

The Vi+Leona combo carried, remember?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> Wait, am I thinking of another team?
> 
> Oh yeah, wasn't it like...Curse who took one off C9?



It is TSM, CLG, DIG, and XDG.

Curse, EG, and Coast have yet to take a game off of C9


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah I thought so.

Knew I had basis for being able to already tier CLG with TSM/C9.

IMO:

TSM/CLG/C9
Dig/Coast/XDG
EG
Curse


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> IMO, the biggest difference between WT and DL is their strongest points in the game, I feel like Doublelift is more likely to dominate in lane and take that advantage to split push/apply pressure so his team can do other things fairly safe. Though he's been working more with the team lately, he still does this a lot of the time.
> 
> On the other hand, WildTurtle, who will still probably win lane almost all the time, is more about working with the team to secure objectives and has overall better teamplay/communication, which works in TSMs favor when late game rolls around because WildTurtle is more likely to survive a chaotic fight than DL would be.
> In general WT just has better synergy with his team right now than DL does with his.
> ...




I agree with this and it makes sense.

We tend to think along the same lines and like the same stuff.

Pity i dont take pride in being a premier asshole 

Luv u still <3


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> Well they've already proven capable of beating C9.





Vae said:


> CLG beat C9 too.
> 
> The Vi+Leona combo carried, remember?



I remember

But I mean beat both in the same week. Ppl think c9 played badly but if clg beat them again there will be no doubt that clg is better of the two.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

4N said:


> I agree with this and it makes sense.
> 
> We tend to think along the same lines and like the same stuff.
> 
> ...



It's k cause I don't take pride in being a baddie and an idiot 

<3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder who will be last in the LCS. XDG seems like they got their shit together but they still have a way to go.

Coast is .... well they're not exactly improving but they're doing better. 

Curse has been losing since Saint got on the team. Also, they are depending too much on Voyboy to carry the team (and Cop who is performing the best at the moment, can't really carry ~_~). 

Evil Geniuses is just hit or miss. They perform amazingly or terribly in their games. Similar to Alliance in EU.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

TSM has been looking sloppy even before Regi this week and even before they gave up a game to Coast to end their winning spree.

Don't get me wrong, for a while there they looked immaculate. Easily the best I've seen any NA team play ever. Good enough to definitely be able to compete with Korean B-teams but they let their dominance sedate them into complacency which is forever the boon of NA pros and teams.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 3, 2014)

Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. This is why I'll never escape bronze. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to Bronze V simply by teammates alone. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. *This is why I'll never escape bronze*. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to *Bronze V simply by teammates alone*. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...



A new account isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

If you're better than Bronze you'll escape Bronze

People love to complain about the one guy that drags their team down without realizing this is an occurrence on the enemy team too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> TSM has been looking sloppy even before Regi this week and even before they gave up a game to Coast to end their winning spree.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, for a while there they looked immaculate. Easily the best I've seen any NA team play ever. Good enough to definitely be able to compete with Korean B-teams but they let their dominance sedate them into complacency which is forever the boon of NA pros and teams.



While this shouldn't be used as an excuse but Spring Split doesn't really matter for the top teams. As long they don't get relegated (especially last because they face LMQ), they only need to do well in Summer Split for worlds. 

Which is pretty a meh system in itself because it's telling teams in NA/EU you really don't have to try hard so do w.e. you want in Spring.

Maybe if all the teams were all equally strong and has a chance of relegating then Spring split would matter.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. This is why I'll never escape bronze. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to Bronze V simply by teammates alone. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...



Lol, if you're in Bronze V and can't get out, a new acc won't change anything, you'll just end up in Bronze again.

Take it from someone who used to be in Bronze and eventually climbed out, but now every time I play on Bronze accs I stomp everything, the problem isn't your teammates, it's you not being good enough.
Climbing out of Bronze is simply all about realizing you're not good at the game, looking for your flaws and trying to correct them.
Blaming your teammates will get you no where, it will only make you stay in Bronze for a longer time, don't bother yourself with what they do wrong and focus only on yourself.

Until you can realize you're not actually good, you're not going to get anywhere, because you need to know what your problems are if you want to fix them and climb.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 3, 2014)

i feel bad for eg


----------



## Chausie (Mar 3, 2014)

me too cronos, me too


----------



## Cronos (Mar 3, 2014)

mostly cause krepo 

and pete


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel bad for Krepo and Pete too.

The other 3, I despise.
I used to like Snoopeh, and he's a cool guy but he's not LCS level anymore and shouldn't drag his team down.
Innox is trash.
Throwbelter is throwbelter.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. This is why I'll never escape bronze. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to Bronze V simply by teammates alone. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...



You should definitely start fresh. You will have a new outlook, new attitude and Silver players while still immature are deff. not like the bronze bunch there. Trolls and assholes in that hellhole.

You will get skins back eventually, all you have to do is be persistent and youll be on your way to Gold! Who knows, maybe Diamond afterwards.

You go man. Show the world that no-life trolls who can't even pick into an appopriate match up (just asking to lose the game) can't keep a person down.
I believe in you friend

What server are you playing on comrade


----------



## Chausie (Mar 3, 2014)

oh gogeta



Cronos said:


> mostly cause krepo
> 
> and pete



yep! my fave duo lane ever

i just hope that nothing happens that would cause pete and krepo to split up. they the best


----------



## αce (Mar 3, 2014)

> blaze is 2nd best team korea
> clg is top tier in NA
> idk
> ace might be ded



idk what reality is to be honest


----------



## VoDe (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. This is why I'll never escape bronze. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to Bronze V simply by teammates alone. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...



For crying out loud!

get better, learn from your mistakes

or even better yet, duoQ with Jiyeon if you play on NA server. Surely you two can carry yourselves out from bronze, because clearly you don't belong to there.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> You should definitely start fresh. You will have a new outlook, new attitude and Silver players while still immature are deff. not like the bronze bunch there. Trolls and assholes in that hellhole.
> 
> You will get skins back eventually, all you have to do is be persistent and youll be on your way to Gold! Who knows, maybe Diamond afterwards.
> 
> ...



Shut the fuck up troll, negged for trolling.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

αce said:


> idk what reality is to be honest



Motherfuckin Tsukiyomis, dude.

On topic: The only truly impressive player on EG is Krepo, one of if not best support NA in his own right.

Because let's face it. Pete is not bad but has never done anything spectacular.


----------



## αce (Mar 3, 2014)

honestly, speaking from experience (and vae probably knows this too), back in s2 I dropped to like 700 elo which is basically bronze

and i thought it was my teammates
then i started to play more and after like 400+ wins in normal i realized how shit i was earlier
kicked myself for thinking i was good


i played again and climbed to like 1300 elo which is silver i think
not that great, but speaking for myself here, i did carry most of those games with riven/vladimir 


if you don't belong in bronze, you will get out


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

700 elo is like Bronze 7.
I dropped to 800.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> 700 elo is like Bronze 7.
> I dropped to 800.



Wasn't Bronze 1200 - 1250 or something? I remember Silver being 1350-1450 and then Gold was 1500. 

My lowest elo was 1000 e_e

Shit was unranked.


----------



## αce (Mar 3, 2014)

yup 
let it be known
i was bronze 7


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

back when diamond didn't exist


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

Diamond did exist in season 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, you're right. Diamond was new league in S2 and Challenger in S3, then, I believe?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqwFhX6Cqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Treerone (Mar 3, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> While this shouldn't be used as an excuse but Spring Split doesn't really matter for the top teams. As long they don't get relegated (especially last because they face LMQ), they only need to do well in Summer Split for worlds.
> 
> Which is pretty a meh system in itself because it's telling teams in NA/EU you really don't have to try hard so do w.e. you want in Spring.
> 
> Maybe if all the teams were all equally strong and has a chance of relegating then Spring split would matter.



I'm not sure if LMQ is going to be the guaranteed strongest challenger team come relegation picks. They've already lost 3 in the NACL (Bischu's team, DTG, and Curse Academy) and seem to struggle in the early game some times.

But yeah Spring split is nothing if you know your team is at least a tier above the rest. Saw a suggestion on reddit that they move allstars to after worlds, scrap BOTA, and have a mini worlds in the May/June that somehow connects to the big worlds.


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> Diamond did exist in season 2.





WAD said:


> Oh, you're right. Diamond was new league in S2 and Challenger in S3, then, I believe?



well Diamond only existed for like, the last month of season 2? It didn't exist for the vast majority of s2

and then they reshuffled the ranks and where they were at cuz they added diamond and removed unranked

before that, it actually meant something to be bronze cuz it started at 1250 and over 50% of the playerbase was lower aka unranked

after that silver suddenly was at like 1150 or something, and everything below it was bronze


I think first
0-1250 unranked
1250-1500 bronze
1500-1800 silver
1800-2100 gold
2100-infinity platinum

pretty sure diamond didn't exist yet, and plat meant you were hella good, and proplayers were at least 2200 generally
might have gotten shit slightly wrong, silver might also be at 1400 taking the other ranks above it about 100 down too


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2014)

Correct, towards the last month or two of season 2 they introduced a new ranking system.

Bronze: Between 0 and 1149 (Team: 0-1249) (Top 100%)
Silver: Between 1150 and 1499 (Team: 1250-1449) (Top 68%-13%)  
Gold: Between 1500 and 1849 (Team: 1450-1649) (Top 13%-1.5%)
Platinum: Between 1850 and 2199 (Team: 1650-1849) (Top 1.5%-0.1%)
Diamond: 2200 and above (Team: 1850+) (Top 0.1%)


----------



## Norngpinky (Mar 4, 2014)

WHAT HAPPENED TO HEXA?? 

Was it only temporary?


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2014)

all the little extra game modes riot has so far released have been only temporary. 

The more popular ones will probably come back at some point.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2014)

OS, spoiler your damn images

fcking retards in this damn thread for some reason NEVER spoiler their big ass images

stretching the page for days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

pls no ragerino


----------



## Didi (Mar 4, 2014)

4N said:


> OS, spoiler your damn images
> 
> fcking retards in this damn thread for some reason NEVER spoiler their big ass images
> 
> stretching the page for days



ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhhahahahahahhahaahhahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2014)

also

how is beelzebub cancelled over that crap called code breaker

bullshit


----------



## Shizune (Mar 4, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Man, a guy in my ranked queue just picked Vel'Koz against a Katarina. This is why I'll never escape bronze. You can start in Bronze I (like I did, mainly because I made the mistake of trying ranked before having 500 or so wins under my belt... shouldn't have done that) and be dragged down to Bronze V simply by teammates alone. I'm thinking about just grinding a new account, but I've bought skins for some of my champs, so... idk...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ4vPCY11eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2014)

Watched lone survivor with some friends last night

2 much feels

Hollywood sure went all the way with it though but it was a nice movie anyway


----------



## VoDe (Mar 4, 2014)

ROCCAT VS GAMBIT

get hyped


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh wow. Almost new thread.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

Let's just get it over with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

Filler post here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

One more after this. Free posts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread is now closed there is a continuation thread


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

